# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  The Traveling Pick Sampler - Anyone Interested?

## Caleb

I alluded to this idea in another thread and would like to gauge the interest in this project.

The idea is this: send along, via US mail, a growing sample of quality picks to various Cafe members to try out.  This could give people the chance to try lots of picks they've only read about here, and it could be lots of fun.  

I will start by donating this Wegen pick.  I will mail it to someone who will add another quality pick to the mix and agree to pass them along.  I don't expect that anyone will put a Bluechip in the mix, but who knows (I don't own a BC).  There are many great picks that don't cost a lot that I'm sure several members have lying around unused.  There is Wegen (various types), Primetone, Golden Gate, DAWG, V-Picks, etc, etc.  

Even if the lot got up to over a dozen or so,  I'm sure a standard postage stamp would cover shipping to the next member.  Would probably be best to keep them in a baggy or taped down to cardstock for the journey.  

This might make for a fun and certainly an interactive thread.  And when interest seems to have died down, whoever ends up with the lot could sell it in the Classifieds and donate the money to the Cafe.  A good faith effort all the way around.  

Is anyone interested in doing this?  If so, PM me with your address and I'll get the Wegen in the mail to you.

----------

David Watson, 

Gelsenbury, 

poul hansen, 

PuffinPacific

----------


## Timbofood

Caleb, I think this is a cool idea! I will swap a couple of "V-Picks" for a while! I'll PM you later or you can PM me, I have grand children coming in a bit and may get side tracked.....(MAY?) 
T

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, I think this is a cool idea! I will swap a couple of "V-Picks" for a while! I'll PM you later or you can PM me, I have grand children coming in a bit and may get side tracked.....(MAY?) 
> T


I already have some V-picks but would be willing to send you the Wegen. You can then add the V-pick[s] and pass them all along.

----------


## objectsession

Thanks, Caleb. Like I said in the other thread, I am interested in this, although I'd prefer being further down the list so I can hopefully play a little better by the time it gets to me. Not sure if it's "quality" enough, but I can contribute a 2.0 mm Dunlop Big Stubby pick. Personally, I wouldn't mind trying some cheaper picks that people like, too.

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Caleb, 

I'm in. I have a collection of picks I really don't use anymore.  I'll toss in several and send it along to however is next in line.  I'll PM my address.  

Doug

----------


## Timbofood

Objects, PM me with your address and I will shoot you a couple of "V-picks". I want to give the Wegen a shot, never used one.
Chunky, I'm sending some to objectsession, then on to you I guess. 
This might getting a little confusing but, fun.

----------


## objectsession

Yeah. I'm a little confused - I thought this was going to be just one sampler that'd grow as people feel like adding picks. And I think it might be really confusing unless someone keeps a list all the people who are signed up instead of having each person seeing who posts next.

----------


## Timbofood

Does that mean, Caleb (as instigator) bears that little honor or, you (objectsession) since you made the realization that this might be a postman's nightmare, so to speak?
Just a logistics question.
I thi the simple route would be for whomever the last to receive send to the next poster? The bag will get pretty heavy given the number of possibilities. 
I think I will mail to you then you to Chunky, does that make sense? As the chain grows the last poster can't read for a month, just in case they get the whole shooting match back in their lap? :Laughing:

----------


## objectsession

I'll wait to see what Caleb thinks. 

Might be good to hear some other people's experiences with this sort of thing, too. I know other online communities have done it, but I've never participated. Might be good to know about some pitfalls or concerns.

I don't think we can edit old posts on here. Otherwise, it'd be pretty easy to just have someone keep a list of the screen names in the top post of a new thread. Maybe a google doc could work. I just want to avoid the case where either two people think they are next or two people both think they're after the other person (so no one thinks they are next).

----------


## Jeff Mando

I'm confused, too.  Can't you just take your mandolin to Guitar Center or your favorite mandolin store and try some picks before you buy?  Or is this not allowed?  Or don't they stock specialty picks for mandolin?  Or enough choices? 

(sorry, not trying to spoil anybody's fun)

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Have your phone ready to snap a pic of the Guitar Center employee when you ask for a Wegen, V-pick, Blue Chip, Triangular D'Andrea, Triangular Dunlop Stubby, Dunlop 207 or even the new Primetones.  Just saying...

I'm fortunate and live very close to Acoustic Music Works.  Most are not that fortunate.  I'm more than willing to share the ones that I've moved on from or just don't work for me anymore.  

Doug

----------

Joey Anchors, 

lflngpicker, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Sorry, I almost ruined a perfectly good iPad with projectile beer laughter! Chunky, you must have the same GC store as we have here in Kalamazoo! The famous phrase "That ain't no...." Was surely coined for the caliber of staff here.
The way it looks like it stands is, and correct me if I'm wrong,...
Caleb will send me something
I will then send Objectsession, the original and some additions,
Objectsession sends to Chunky.
This is doable, not too hard really, but, it could get a bit hairy if it gets too big.
Strictly honor system, right? If you find something you are really impressed go to GC and be prepared to get the most blank look you will probably see in your life, then call Elderly? (Or whomever is closest?)

Side note, Chunky, my sister lives in the Pittsburgh area (Ross township) I visit from time to time maybe we can swap mandolin stories sometime?

----------


## Caleb

Ok, folks, sorry for any confusion.  I tried to be as clear as possible in my original message but I guess it didn't work.  The idea is/was for me to start the deal with the Wegen, send it on to another member who would add a pick or two - so on and so forth till there would be a lot of picks being passed around.  I wasn't planning on trying to keep the thing going or oversee it, but just get it started and see where it went.  

Obviously anyone can pass around any pick he or she wants to in the meantime.

I'm passing the Wegen to Timbofood since he PM'd me first.

----------


## Timbofood

I'm going to ride the Wegen and see how it feels, sounds, etc. the I will add a couple of V's to the mix and send it to objectsession. Then it's in object's court.
Should the collection ever make its way back to Caleb, I like his idea of a raffle, a buck an entry and send it to Scott for the next "Restoration project?" Or not.

----------


## objectsession

Sounds good to me, Caleb. No reason to make it complicated if it doesn't have to be I guess.

If it's okay with all of you, I'd rather take myself out of the list until later. Kinda want to try a few more picks if I can. So, Timbofood can send on to Chunky But Funky, then we can go from there.

----------


## Paul Busman

Sign me up (I'll message you my email address).  If I have any spare picks that aren't in the set when it arrives to me, I'll add them.
So far everyone in the thread is in the US. As much as I'd like to see out of US players included, I'd suggest limiting to the US for shipping and customs reasons.  Someone in Europe might want to consider starting something similar over there.
Jeff Mando-- I doubt that Guitar Center or other local stores would care if you came to test drive picks, but very few have a wide selection of picks which are particularly good for mandolins.  Best I've seen was Elderly Music, and even that mecca for strings didn't have everything.

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## Caleb

I've been getting a few PMs so I thought I'd put this out for all to see.  I am going to mail (tomorrow, 17 August) the Wegen to Timbofood and that will be my only part in this deal.  After he gets the Wegen and tries it out, he can add whatever he wants to the mix and then he'll take on the responsibility of mailing from there, and so on and so forth.   

I'm not sure how (or if) this deal will really work, but it was an experiment in creative thinking in hopes that it could be a fun thing for all who wish to be involved.

----------


## Timbofood

It's not going to be a five minute test drive for the Wegen, I need to hit it hard for a day or two,
Chunky, PM me your address and I will send my additions to your envelope. Then, I guess I am out of the loop.
Caleb, see how a committee can confuse the simplest ideas, reminds me of world politics.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Paul Busman

Caleb-- are you sending Timbo a list of people who responded along with their email addresses so he'll know who's #2 on the list. Each person can send that list along with the picks, crossing their own name off the top of the list.

----------


## mandobassman

Add me to the next in line. I am assuming that the person who has the picks would PM the next person in line to get the mailing address.
And, I'm also assuming that this is not a trading system. We are just trying out what's in the bag and adding to it, then passing it along to the next person. No swapping or taking picks for yourself. If you find something you really like, then you leave it there and buy one yourself.

----------


## bratsche

Hate to be the wet blanket here. but a Pick Tour was done on the Cafe a whole bunch of years ago.  It made the rounds of quite a few people, and then just mysteriously (?) vanished.  Never to be seen again.   Somebody, somewhere, has them....  If you're reading this and you have them, please send them back to Pete Whatshisname, who was in charge of the Tour.  LOL  (Anybody else remember that?)

bratsche

----------


## Gandalfa

I would like to be added to this list.  I have mostly used Golden Gate but I would love to try some other brands.

----------


## Caleb

Paul, no, sorry, I didn't forward any addresses.  I figure I'd just let Tim pick it up on his end when he's done with them.  Maybe Tim can post when he's done and then see who contacts him first?  Just an idea.  

mandobassman, yes, the idea is to leave the picks in and pass them along. The point is to find something you like and then go buy it. 

bratsche, I don't see your comment as a wet blanket, and I wasn't trying or hoping to be original.  If it's been done before and failed, that's too bad. If it fails this time, same thing.  I just thought it would be fun.  I did a similar deal a few years ago with a DVD here and someone ended up claiming it was "lost in the post" somewhere.  I didn't believe it but if a person's character is worth the price of a DVD or a bag of picks, they have bigger problems than what I think of them.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

Chunky, the Wegen just arrived and first taste is pretty good, I want to work it with the band and see how it does fighting a very loud banjo player. Adding three "V-Picks" to the mix. 
PM me your address and I will send the stack on when I get through testing the Wegen, probably a week or so before I get together with the band but, I will send them after I test ride it a little bit.
Tim

----------


## Drew Egerton

Your comment about BC in the original post brought up an idea. Maybe the nice folks at BC would be interested in donating one or two different kinds to the mix?

If it was my business, I would think that's a pretty good opportunity to sell a certain number of them for the cost of donating a couple. Might work if this goes to enough people...

Myself I think I will hang onto my BCs for now.  :Smile:

----------


## Timbofood

OK, like I said, first shot with the Wegen feels pretty good, thanks Caleb!
I am adding three "V-Picks to the mix:

A large "ULP"
A medium "R"
And an "Ultra lite medium"

Theses will go to Chunky then, it's up to him to send on to the next.
I kind of like the idea of seeing what's coming so, Chunky, make a note as to what you are adding to the envelope.
Drew, I think you make a good point, let's see what the good folks at BC have to say.
Glad to be involved in this little exercise.
Caleb, which model Wegen is this?
I want to know when I get to Elderly next time!

----------


## Drew Egerton

I sent the link to this discussion via their contact form online. Worth a shot anyway. I love the idea, but outside of my BCs don't really have anything to contribute unless somebody wants some yellow Steve Kaufman guitar picks, which are cheaper than postage lol.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## objectsession

I'd be wary about shipping a Blue Chip pick in an envelope even if it was a donation. That'd put the value of the pack up from ~$15 to ~$50, and at that point, it might be worth it to ship the picks in a small box by USPS.

In any case, I'd be sure to tape the picks between a couple index cards with some space between each pick and make sure they don't get loose or pile up. I just had a bad experience with having an envelope shipped to me just yesterday. USPS runs all the envelopes through a machine that only works on fairly flat and flexible envelopes. If it's not flat, the envelope can rip open and actually damage the sorting machine. (I know that because I just read it off a letter I received from the post office.) There's a good chance they'll just dispose of everything and send you a letter stating that it was damaged or maybe you'll just never hear anything about the lost mail.

----------


## Timbofood

By the time it gets to you it will be a box anyway. :Wink:

----------


## objectsession

> By the time it gets to you it will be a box anyway.


Speaking of which, I never said to re-add my to the list. So, add me to the list . . if there is even a list. Guess I'd be around 7th or 8th, which will probably be in a month or so anyway.

----------


## mandroid

Classifieds, there are a few people wanting to sell  a bunch of picks  in one  go,  maybe they will play along.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Your comment about BC in the original post brought up an idea. Maybe the nice folks at BC would be interested in donating one or two different kinds to the mix?
> 
> If it was my business, I would think that's a pretty good opportunity to sell a certain number of them for the cost of donating a couple. Might work if this goes to enough people...


If Blue Chip wanted to do one better, how about sending every registered member of Mandolin Cafe a free BC pick?  Seems like a small gesture that would pay huge dividends in word of mouth advertising, instantly reaching all the right people, IMHO..... :Smile:

----------

darrylicshon

----------


## Timbofood

Two points Jeff!
No real list, I'm sending to Chunky, his call after that. 
I have a dogs attention span so.....ooh look a squirrel!

----------


## Chughes423

I have seen several people on here enjoy using Primetones. I have several and personally don't like them. I would like a Wegen. PM me for a possible trade.

----------


## Timbofood

I am going to have my wife print out a sheet with some spaces for what's in the package, who put in what, and so forth. Won't be much when it leaves here but, in six months, there might be some pretty interesting stuff in the mix.
Probably more than a month objectsession, I'm gong to need a few days with the Wegen, for the earlier noted reasons. I can't make a decision about much of anything in a matter of minutes, picks can take some different situations to get a real feel for at least for me.

----------


## Timbofood

OK, rode the Wegen pretty hard at an afternoon gig today, I needed to see what it was like in a band setting.
I liked the stiffness, a needed a little bit of stick um to keep it under control. It's a bit too rounds for how I play leads, fine for rhythm but, I like the "V-Pick Jalapeño" with some stick um better. Sorry, I only have two and, I'm using one and saving #2 for when I finally burn through the first one. I might pull the trigger on a Wegen with a little sharper point next visit to Elderly. Feel is pretty good but shape just isn't the one for me.
Package will be off to you soon, "Chunky"! PM me and as soon as I get to the PO it's your baby!

----------


## especking

This pick exchange sounds interesting. I'm a new player (my mandolin arrives in a few days), and I'm curious what picks I should start with. The shop owner that I bought my Mando from threw in a few different Wegen picks for free with my purchase. He said he wanted to set me up right, but I'm curious on others I should try. Thoughts? Should I start a new thread? Is there a pack you can buy to sample? I have been reading threads on the cafe for over a month to make sure I knew what I was getting myself into. I've never played a string instrument but am excited about my soon to be new "addiction".

----------


## Timbofood

Well, it sounds like you realize you have the same problem as so many here, it is an addiction!
You will get as many pick recommendations as pickers. I started way before there were any of these fancy things, it was all pretty much Fender and a few others. Then Dunlop changed everything! I always carry a lavender tortex standard shape but, have been playing the "Jalapeño" quite a bit. 
In a while, I suggest you contact someone down the thread and tell them you want to participate.
Picks are probably the most personal piece of equipment you will buy, other than mandolins themselves. It's the last thing between the instrument and the sound you will get.

----------


## objectsession

> Is there a pack you can buy to sample?


I've been wondering about that, too. It seems like something that would make a lot of sense for online stores (like the smallish non-Guitar Center ones that sponsor this site). They could have specialized packs like "bluegrass mandolin pick sampler" or whatever with fairly common, brand name, $2 or cheaper picks (that they already stock in their store) and sell it for ~$10.  Seems like a win/win/win, for the store, the new player, and the companies that make the picks. 

I haven't seen that although I bought a huge generic guitar pick variety pack a while ago - useful, but I don't know exactly what I'm playing with and couldn't easily buy more of what I like (and I don't like them as much as others I have for the most part).

----------


## Timbofood

I had an unfair advantage when I started playing. I worked in the store! I played with just about every pick in the joint and just leaned toward heavier ones. With so many picks available now days, it would be a long time to find the right ones.

----------


## especking

> I've been wondering about that, too. It seems like something that would make a lot of sense for online stores (like the smallish non-Guitar Center ones that sponsor this site). They could have specialized packs like "bluegrass mandolin pick sampler" or whatever with fairly common, brand name, $2 or cheaper picks (that they already stock in their store) and sell it for ~$10.  Seems like a win/win/win, for the store, the new player, and the companies that make the picks. 
> 
> I haven't seen that although I bought a huge generic guitar pick variety pack a while ago - useful, but I don't know exactly what I'm playing with and couldn't easily buy more of what I like (and I don't like them as much as others I have for the most part).


I agree. You would think that a shop like the Mandolin Store, the Mando Shop, and etc would have something like this. I think it is a win/win/win.

----------


## Timbofood

I think tastes are so widely varied it might be more a "hit or miss" as much as win/win/win. The shop I worked at had over two hundred picks in 1976, so many more have come to market since then, it would be pretty tough to make a comprehensive sampler. At least for me. I have been around this long enough I know what I like in general, specifics still change. I used to have folks sit down and try a few, see what they thought they liked and sent a few slightly heavier or lighter home for them to try. I think learning is not just sitting by yourself with a bag of picks, it's being willing to learn from others experience. It was for me.

----------

objectsession

----------


## objectsession

> I think tastes are so widely varied it might be more a "hit or miss" as much as win/win/win.


Then you add the picks you don't like to a Traveling Pick Sampler.  :Grin:  

Seriously, though, my idea would be more geared towards people that wouldn't visit a physical store or play with others (or wouldn't do that right away). Part of the value to the players, plus being relatively cheap, is the educational value. They would learn that different styles of picks exist and, ideally, get a short description about each pick, all on a standard 1-page printout. That's why my idea works better for websites like The Mandolin Store or Elderly or those that specialize in accessories (like Just Strings). The player would feel that they are getting some sort of expert knowledge. Eventually, when people come on here and ask what picks to try, instead of getting dozens of suggestions that are *very* hit or miss and potentially fairly expensive, people will say "buy the Mandolin Pick Pack from Elderly, then get back to us with what you think."

----------


## Timbofood

I think this is what Caleb had in mind, I'm not adding my "favorite" (Jalapeño) but, some others from "V-Pick" and will add my standard, since they are readily available and cheap. This way no one spends anything on something which doesn't feel right and can use the information to fine tune what they might order. 
The value of kindergarten etiquette, "Share so everyone can try it."

----------

Caleb, 

objectsession

----------


## Timbofood

OK gang, here's what's headed to Chunky:
I had a boat load of my "go to" picks so, I am sharing a few. I have been known to burn through one of them in a weekend of gigging so, don't feel bad if you wear one out. I do play fairly heavy handed though.

I am going to run some errands after the crew finishes come concrete and blacktop work in front of the house. I want to be around so they done make any miserable mistakes regarding my property. They've been pretty good but, it always needs that personal interface with the out of town crew, they will leave and I might have a big restoration project. You know what I mean.

----------

objectsession

----------


## Caleb

Tim, the sampler looks great.  Nice work.

----------


## Timbofood

I didn't get around to having my wife do the list but, this will do pretty much the same thing.
Just trimmed an old Manila file folder to fit a legal size envelope and cut some slots, I cut all the way through both sides so, there's room for "growth"!
 :Grin: 
I think it's a pretty good start for its first stop
Have some fun "Chunky"

----------


## especking

> Then you add the picks you don't like to a Traveling Pick Sampler.  
> 
> Seriously, though, my idea would be more geared towards people that wouldn't visit a physical store or play with others (or wouldn't do that right away). Part of the value to the players, plus being relatively cheap, is the educational value. They would learn that different styles of picks exist and, ideally, get a short description about each pick, all on a standard 1-page printout. That's why my idea works better for websites like The Mandolin Store or Elderly or those that specialize in accessories (like Just Strings). The player would feel that they are getting some sort of expert knowledge. Eventually, when people come on here and ask what picks to try, instead of getting dozens of suggestions that are *very* hit or miss and potentially fairly expensive, people will say "buy the Mandolin Pick Pack from Elderly, then get back to us with what you think."


objectsession,

It sounds like you have several years of experience. What would you suggest? Kyle at the Mando Shop included the following with the purchase of my first mandolin:  Wegen Rounded White Pick - 1.5 mm & Wegen Triangle Black 1.4 mm Pick. I just got the mandolin today; I like what I see and hear, but am a beginner. I have to find the right pick and string combo. I guess the first thing is learning some to play more than the 3 cords I learned online for the purpose of selecting my first mandolin.

----------


## objectsession

> objectsession,
> 
> It sounds like you have several years of experience. What would you suggest? Kyle at the Mando Shop included the following with the purchase of my first mandolin:  Wegen Rounded White Pick - 1.5 mm & Wegen Triangle Black 1.4 mm Pick. I just got the mandolin today; I like what I see and hear, but am a beginner. I have to find the right pick and string combo. I guess the first thing is learning some to play more than the 3 cords I learned online for the purpose of selecting my first mandolin.


Sorry, I don't really have a lot of experience - I just have a lot of experience not knowing what I'm doing. But I'm glad I sound experienced.  :Laughing:  I had played for a year or so, but without really trying hard to learn to play better. I started trying to play more "seriously" and bought a variety of cheaper picks just a month or two ago. I've also been reading a lot of the archives here, so that's probably why I sound knowledgeable.  :Smile:  If you search on google, you can type in something like "picks site:mandolincafe.com" and then you'll get a bunch of old threads just from this site.

I do know enough to know that there is no "right pick". You're not just finding the right combination of picks and strings - you're finding the right combination of picks, strings, mandolin, playing style, sound preference, playing environment . . you get the point. I think Kyle started you off well since there are some people that like sharper picks and some that like rounder picks. If i were you, for comparison, I'd try to also get a hold of a couple thinner guitar picks (like the ones that are 35 cents each or $3 for a dozen if not given away for free (or found in the laundromat) . . like 0.7 mm, not "thin" by guitar standards but thinner than what you have). It sounds like more people on here end up using a thicker pick like you have, but some use thinner. I've heard a couple people say they had an easier time with thinner (and thus more flexible) picks at the start because you need to hold stiffer picks less tightly. That's my impression as well, especially with chords, but I switch between about 5 picks sort of randomly.

----------


## Timbofood

So CBF, did I you get the sampler?
First impressions?

----------


## darrylicshon

I have lots of picks , which i use different types all the time . This week i have been sticking with my wegen bluegrass, i keep going back to it. I need to go thru my collection to see what might be good for the sample pack

----------


## Caleb

I have an old Altoids tin that I keep in my case that serves as my pick box.  Usually my little 3-year-old boy will hear me playing and come into the room and get the Altoids tin and bring it to me. Sometimes he'll choose a pick from it and hand it to me.  Yesterday I ended up with a red .58mm Dunlop with the gator head on it.  I played with it for a couple hours and was very surprised how much I liked it. Then I switched to a V-Pick and couldn't get over how much CLICK was there and how distracting it was.  It caused me to rethink the whole thick pick thing.  No doubt they give a warmer and fatter tone, but I realized yesterday that the high jangly sounds one gets from a thinner pick was one of the things that drew me to the sound of a mandolin in the first place.

----------


## Chunky But Funky

> So CBF, did I you get the sampler?
> First impressions?


Timbofood,  Yes the sampler must have arrived on Saturday.  We went to our camp this weekend, so I just saw that it arrived last night.  I will "sample" the pick sampler and throw in a few of my own to add to the mix.  I saw an ad for for picks called Chicken Picks since this thread was initiated.  I asked the owner if he would be willing to donate a few picks to the sampler via email and he agreed to do so!  I will be purchasing a couple as a sign of appreciation as well (in addition to being truly interested in how they will sound).   Maybe take a minute and check out their site for being supportive of our effort here.  So, I will be holding on to the sampler at least long enough for those to arrive.  I will keep everyone posted.  

Doug

----------


## Timbofood

Chunky, 
Glad they arrived, were any still in their slots? I thought about that as I dropped it in the box..."did all those things just becomes a stew in the envelope?" Anyway, happy to hear they arrived. Hope you had a good holiday get away!

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Here is a list I have compiled for the thread through post #54:

1. Caleb (thread starter)
2. Timbofood
3. Chunky But Funky 
=====================
4. Paul Busman
5. MandoBassman
6. Gandalfa
7. Objectsession
8. darrylicshon

I will send the pick sampler to Paul when I am done with it.  If any other of the posters would like to receive the sampler, please state it plainly in a post!  It seems like it will be fun as it grows.  

Doug

----------

objectsession

----------


## mandobassman

Thanks for compiling that list Doug.  I thought I was next after Paul but it to see that confirmed.  When the picks get to Paul, I will send him my address.  Looking forward to trying the Chickin Pick.  I'd read about them some time back but never heard much from any users.

----------


## Timbofood

So Chunky, how did you like the samples? It's been a while and I thought i would give this a bump!

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Hey Timbofood, 

I just received the donated Chicken Picks today.  I was going to give them a run through tonight and tomorrow, snap some pics of the picks and send them on to Paul on Monday.  The pic sampler pack is growing.  I am adding the following:

Wegen TF140 (not pictured - oops!)
Dunlop Primetone Triangular
Dunlop Primetone Semi-Round (Sculpted)
Dunlop Primetone Standard (Sculpted)
D'Andrea Pro Plec 
Acoustic Music Works "Pro Plec"
Dunlop 207
Dunlop Big Stubby Triangle
Dunlop Big Stubby 3.0 
Dunlop Big Stubby 1.0
Dawg
Golden Gate 
Chickenpicks "Light" 2.2 (Donated by Chickenpicks)
Chickenpicks Bermuda III 2.1 (Donated by Chickenpicks)

Further thoughts later! :Mandosmiley: 

Doug

----------

Caleb

----------


## Timbofood

This is going to need a suitcase in short order if folks add like you did! That will fill my little "folder" past capacity! I may want back on the list, the chicken picks sound a bit thick for me but, they are still not as thick as the old 3/16 plexiglass one I made way back when.
I hope everyone has fun with this, thanks for starting it Caleb!

----------

Caleb

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Hey All,

I haven't forgotten about you!  Timbofood, not a suitcase, but I guess my less than $2 temporary solution for the growing pick sampler pack.  I will keep the folder with the case for the growing list and mail it in a bubble envelope.  (I hope that doesn't make the postage skyrocket)  It will lose value if it's not original!  Forgot I had open house last night so...  Still coming your way Paul.  Eventually, we could probably put each person's additions in their own square to save space.  Just a thought.

Everyone loves stickers on a case.  I still had the old school Mandolin Cafe sticker.  Add as you see fit as it moves about the country.  Looking forward to hearing about it's travels.  

Doug

----------

Caleb, 

Timbofood

----------


## Caleb

Wow!  Great collection of picks.

----------


## Timbofood

Ok Caleb, do we get back on the list or just watch? Must admit watching it grow is interesting.

----------


## Caleb

> Ok Caleb, do we get back on the list or just watch? Must admit watching it grow is interesting.


I'm just going to watch.   :Popcorn:   I've been playing with a .58mm gatorhead Dunlop of late (pick blasphemy, I know).

The collection has already surpassed my expectations for the venture.  It'll be fun to see it progress.

----------


## Mateus

Hey guys and gals!

As I have been shopping for some quality picks myself I would love to be added to the list. Although I can't add anything to it currently, I would love to give these a try.

-Matt

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Traveling Pick Sampler forwarded to Paul yesterday.  I put it in a bubble envelope from the USPS.  It cost $3 to ship.  The envelope can be re-used, but I'm sure at some point someone will need to pony up $2 for a new one.  If anyone has any better shipping options / suggestions the case can go by the wayside.  Have fun!  

Doug

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Hey All, 

Good News!  I just contacted Allen Goins @ BlueChip and he has agreed to donate a CT 55 to the traveler pack with my purchase of a couple.  I will have it engraved Mandolin Cafe Sampler (or similar that fits) and send it along to whoever has the pack when I receive them from BlueChip.  It's getting interesting anyway.  

Doug

----------

darrylicshon, 

Drew Egerton

----------


## Caleb

> Hey All, 
> 
> Good News!  I just contacted Allen Goins @ BlueChip and he has agreed to donate a CT 55 to the traveler pack with my purchase of a couple.  I will have it engraved Mandolin Cafe Sampler (or similar that fits) and send it along to whoever has the pack when I receive them from BlueChip.  It's getting interesting anyway.  
> 
> Doug


VERY cool.  Way to go, BC!

----------


## Timbofood

Strong work! Good for you Chunky! I think I may want back one the list in another month, I will think about that. Always wanted to try a BC but, too cheap to spring for one, I will admit it.

----------


## darrylicshon

That's great of BC but they know they will get some sales from it i've tried alot of picks but not a blue chip

----------


## objectsession

> Traveling Pick Sampler forwarded to Paul yesterday.  I put it in a bubble envelope from the USPS.  It cost $3 to ship.  The envelope can be re-used, but I'm sure at some point someone will need to pony up $2 for a new one.  If anyone has any better shipping options / suggestions the case can go by the wayside.  Have fun!  
> 
> Doug


Assuming the package was shipped as a USPS First Class Parcel, I think that is probably the cheapest option other than putting it in a non-rigid container instead of a box, which would only save about $1 anyway. 

For future senders, make sure you don't try to ship the sampler (in the box) as a regular (non-rigid) First Class envelope. A rigid envelope, which this is, is shipped as a small package. If it is processed as a regular non-rigid envelope, it might be ripped in the sorting machine and then discarded. (I know because, for a recent online order, I received an empty ripped envelope with a letter from USPS stating that.) Probably, when you pay to deliver the sampler, the person at the post office will just process the envelope as a package (and charge accordingly), so that's only an issue if you try to print the shipping label yourself or something.

----------


## Paul Busman

I'm looking forward to the picks this weekend. Any idea how long it will take to get the BC?  I'd really love to try one and see what all the excitement is.
I work in a hospital OR and I'm on call this weekend which means I have to stick close to home in case I get called in.  Hopefully I'll have enough home time to play with these picks. I'll see what I have to add to the tour stock. In addition to my mandolins, I'll try some of the thinner picks on my Irish tenor banjo too.

----------


## Paul Busman

The picks arrived yesterday in perfect condition and I had a little time to try them out last night.
So far at least the Wegens are my favorite, about equal to the Primetones that I already had. Much more testing is necessary.
The very thinnest picks didn't pull much sound out of either of my acoustic mandolins (Fullerton Gloucester and Breedlove round hole Crossover) but they may work well on my tenor banjo.

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Well, BlueChip came through with the arranged donation to the Traveling Pick Sampler.  And they threw in a surprise too!   :Whistling: 

Just received a BlueChip CT55 and TPR50, both engraved with "Mandolin Cafe".  Very, very cool.  I bought a couple CT55's, but I might have to hold on to the TPR50 for a day before I send them both off to Paul.  

If you are reading this thread, or participating in the Pick Sampler, please consider supporting these companies such as BlueChip and Chickenpicks.  They literally sent free picks across the country in one case and around the world in the other, to some stranger on a message board who simply asked.  It is intended to benefit all of us as a community and I truly hope it helps many of you as you make your gear decisions.  This is in no way meant to slight Wegen, Dunlop, ProPlecs or any other manufacturers because they didn't have a chance to donate...we did it for them!

Several people mentioned wanting to try this sampler if some of these picks were involved, well they are beginning to be involved!  Get on the list while it's short!   :Mandosmiley: 

Doug

----------

Caleb

----------


## mandobassman

Now it's getting real interesting.  There's a few that I'm looking forward to trying, including the Chickenpick.  I believe I'm next on the list and I can't wait.

----------


## Eric C.

I'd like on the list please? Chickenpicks and the Wegens look like fun! I have an assortment of V-Picks I've tried that I can donate. I pretty much stick with the CT55 these days, or a Primetone.

----------


## Coffee Guy

This is a cool Idea. What do I do?

----------


## Timbofood

I think you just did!
Actually, all you need to do is let Eric C. (I think) know you want to follow.
This has gone surprisingly well! Glad to see the interest still growing!
Being the first recipient of the sampler was fun, glad I shared when I did, I am not one to put a pick through its paces unless in a pretty hard hitting jam. Not seeing any on the horizon just now so, have at it folks!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Please add me to the list! This was a great idea, guys.

----------


## Mark Gunter

So, I assume I need to PM my address to CoffeeGuy? Is anyone keeping an "official" list?

----------


## Timbofood

As far as I know there is nothing "official", it's all by "gentlemens agreement". There is no official sanction by the good folks at Mandolin Cafe or any of the kind pick producers who have generously added to the sampler. All this is has been done under the simple flag of helping each other. Now, all that being said, I will thank Scott, et al, at Mandolin Cafe for providing a site for members to do this little project. Thanks to everyone who got some manufacturers involved too, I don't know that either Caleb or I had any idea the sharing would have gotten so big so fast.
Thanks for starting the project Caleb!

----------

Caleb

----------


## Mark Gunter

Could be you guys would prefer not to include 'newbies', if so, I can respect that. Not many choices in plectrums locally, and my own history regarding the plectrum: Began using picks with guitar about 45 years ago, and gravitated to nylon mediums. Stopped using plectrums entirely about three years ago, and went for bare fingers only. For the past year, I've been using a delrin thumbpick and metal finger picks, as well as flat pick again. I quickly moved from medium nylon to a heavy plastic - this was ecouraged probably due to the interest in mandolin. At any rate, I am now comfortable with the fingerpicks and the heavy flat pick. Would be great to try out the picks you guys are passing around, if possible.

----------


## Timbofood

I see no reason to exclude "newbies", how better to expand your knowledge and experience without a serious expense?

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## objectsession

> So, I assume I need to PM my address to CoffeeGuy? Is anyone keeping an "official" list?


So far, the pick sampler has been moving along through people who have posted on this thread that they are interested - so this thread is the unofficial list. I don't think it's necessarily worthwhile to PM anyone your address right now since it could be months before the sampler gets to you at this point. Probably best to wait until it gets to the person before you gets the sampler. 

As for newbies (which I consider myself to be, too), I think the only issue would be if someone made an account just to request the sampler and didn't post at all otherwise. That might be suspicious.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Hey All, 

This venture continues to get more interesting by the day.  It's growing on an international scale!  Hard to believe.  Last night I was contacted Rob from Hawk Picks in the Netherlands.  He is interested in adding to our sampler pack with a couple of samples from his line of picks.  They are very shortly releasing their Simon Brady Signature pick.  It will be a tri tipped pick with different profile at each tip.  The material is a faux tortoise similar to "RB" picks some of you may be familiar with.  I am awaiting Rob's reply with regard to donating to our sampler.  His picks are sold on this side of the pond at Riff City Guitar.  

I also suggested we could possibly join forces to start a similar venture in the UK.  Ivan are you in?  We'll see where it goes.  

Doug

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Emmett Marshall

Pretty soon, you guys are going to have to ship these picks around in a large potato sack!

----------


## Timbofood

Caleb, see where this is going!?

----------


## Caleb

What a neat deal this is turning into!  I love the UK idea.  Hopefully Ivan or someone will head it up.

----------


## Paul Busman

As far as I can tell, Mandobassman is next on the list for the traveling sampler so I've sent him a private message asking for his shipping information. Since I got the sampler, I've added the two Blue Chips that Chunky forwarded to me. I've also added, from my collection, a Gravity pick, a Bloodwood pick that I made myself, and one of perhaps my favorite of all, a Dunlop Americana large triangle.
I liked the Blue Chips a lot but not enough to pay the price.  The large black triangle Wegen was another favorite from the sampler.
Chicken Picks seem sort of odd to me although I can't say why.
In many cases the differences were pretty subtle. Played one right after another I (and my musical wife) could hear differences, but played alone I liked many of the picks quite a lot.  This has been an interesting experience all around.
I'm keeping them through the weekend to try them out on my electric mandolin (where I expect the tonal differences to be even more subtle) and some of the thinner picks will get a workout on my Irish Tenor Banjo.

----------


## Timbofood

Ivan, I have a few other "V-picks" I might be willing to share as seed for the UK sampler. If you're interested in another project, let me know.
Caleb you are a mandolin junkies worst kind of dealer, get this thing started and then let everyone else build addictions!
But, it's fun, ain't it?
Glad to have been in on the ground floor.

----------

Caleb

----------


## mandobassman

> As far as I can tell, Mandobassman is next on the list for the traveling sampler so I've sent him a private message asking for his shipping information. Since I got the sampler, I've added the two Blue Chips that Chunky forwarded to me. I've also added, from my collection, a Gravity pick, a Bloodwood pick that I made myself, and one of perhaps my favorite of all, a Dunlop Americana large triangle.
> I liked the Blue Chips a lot but not enough to pay the price.  The large black triangle Wegen was another favorite from the sampler.
> Chicken Picks seem sort of odd to me although I can't say why.
> In many cases the differences were pretty subtle. Played one right after another I (and my musical wife) could hear differences, but played alone I liked many of the picks quite a lot.  This has been an interesting experience all around.
> I'm keeping them through the weekend to try them out on my electric mandolin (where I expect the tonal differences to be even more subtle) and some of the thinner picks will get a workout on my Irish Tenor Banjo.


PM sent Paul.  Looking forward to my part of this adventure. Now I have to look to see who's next after me.
OK I checked and it looks like Grandalfa is next after me.

----------


## Timbofood

It's interesting to me how many mandolin players are on this site now rather than playing music on a Friday night!
Are we getting old?

----------


## mandobassman

> It's interesting to me how many mandolin players are on this site now rather than playing music on a Friday night!
> Are we getting old?


No gig tonight but I've been working a crazy work schedule this week and tonight is the first chance I've had all week to peruse the Cafe. However, I have a mandolin being played between posts.  First time all wee I've done that as well.

----------


## mandobassman

Got the picks today. Thanks Paul.  I'll post a mini review of my first impressions in a little while.

----------


## mandobassman

Well, I haven't had the picks very long but I have tried each of them at least once.  Some of them I have used in the past so there was some familiarity. A few were ones that I was anxious to try.  I have never like the tone produced from picks with a beveled edge. In my opinion, the bevel creates a much brighter and "hard-edged" sound, which has never appealed to me.  So picks with a rounded edge sound more pleasing to me. (I'm referring to the edge, not the point).  I've been anxious to try the Blue Chip CT55, since it seems to be a big favorite here on the Cafe.  However, to me it had just the same hard tone I have heard from every other beveled pick I've used.  It's pretty much the same as the Primetone triangular pick. To me they're very similar.  The Primetone rounded 1.3 was a pleasant surprise. It was probably my second favorite pick in the bunch. I have used V-picks before and always found the edge to be very scratchy sounding.  The golden Gates produce little volume and even less tone, IMO. The Wegen TF 140 is very much like the CT55 and the Primetone triangle. The Wegen M-150 (I think it's a 150) has a scratchy edge on the high strings to my ears.  I was looking forward to trying the Chicken Picks but was disappointed. They're very bright sounding.  The one that spoke to me the most was the Blue Chip TRP50. There was a beautiful fullness to the tone with none of the shrillness I heard from many of the other picks. Not the loudest pick I've used, but plenty loud enough. It was such a pleasure to play, with a great feel and loads of beautiful tone. I have owned a few Blue Chips in the past, but this one is the nicest I've used yet. I may have to buy a couple.  I was certainly hoping to find something inexpensive that would provide a heavenly tone, but of course the $40 pick was the best of the bunch.
The biggest surprise to me was how similar my cheap Planet Waves 346 celluloid picks sounded to the BC TPR50. There is a difference, but the difference is not as big as you would expect when comparing a $40 pick to a 25 cent pick.  The slickness on the strings and feel alone would make me favor the Blue Chip, but if I was just comparing tone, they're surprisingly similar.  I have a bunch of them so I'll throw one into the box so others can compare as well. The only other pick I have to offer is a Buffalo Horn pick that has some very good qualities but is too scratchy for me, so I don't mind giving it up.
I'll hang on to them a few more days just to give them each a thorough test drive then I'll pass them along.
Thanks everyone for your contributions.

----------

Caleb, 

Jackgaryk, 

mee, 

MrYikes, 

Timbofood

----------


## mandobassman

I contacted the next on the list, which is Gandalfa, and have not heard back from him in three days. If I do not hear from him in the next couple of days it's going to the next in line. I've had a chance to play them all so there's no need for me to keep the collection much longer. Might as well keep this moving.
I had a good chance this afternoon to really evaluate all of the picks and my feeling hasn't changed. The Blue Chip TRP50 is my hands-down favorite, followed by the rounded Primetone. What has really surprised me is that for several years now i have been using a 346 shape of pick and has always been my favorite. But the two favorites from this collection have been smaller, more rounded picks that I didn't think I would like. I liked the TPR50 enough that i'm going to order one and have put in my request for one for Christmas.

----------

Jackgaryk, 

Timbofood

----------


## Caleb

> What has really surprised me is that for several years now i have been using a 346 shape of pick and has always been my favorite. But the two favorites from this collection have been smaller, more rounded picks that I didn't think I would like. I liked the TPR50 enough that i'm going to order one and have put in my request for one for Christmas.


This is excellent, and was the entire point of the sampler.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## mandobassman

If I haven't heard from Gandalfa by Wednesday I'm moving on to the next person in line.

----------


## mandobassman

Well, I've really enjoyed trying out the picks and I going to be buying a couple real soon.  They are on their way to "Objectsession".  There were quite a few that sounded exactly like I thought they would sound and a couple that really surprised me.  It showed me that you never know what you might like until you try it.  

Also, next on the list was supposed to be Gandolfa, but he/she never responded to my PM so I moved on.

----------

objectsession

----------


## objectsession

Just got the pick sampler in the mail. I'll update when I've tried them all out.

----------

Caleb, 

Chunky But Funky, 

darrylicshon, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

> Just got the pick sampler in the mail. I'll update when I've tried them all out.


Where's the review???

----------


## Timbofood

> Where's the review???


Larry, one might ask the same of you, what were your impressions of the sampler?

----------


## objectsession

> Where's the review???


I have tried all the picks out, but I haven't really made final judgements yet. My impressions so far are that I like quite a few of the large triangle picks, but I haven't chosen a favorite. I'm not sure if it's even the sound aspect or the comfort aspect I like of the triangle picks. Price aside, I do like the Blue Chip CT55 but probably won't buy one any time soon. 

I already have a Golden Gate pick and a Big Stubby pick, which I both use pretty often already (about a third of the time each, using thinner picks the other third of the time). I might get a Dawg pick at some point for variety, since it does sound pretty different than the Golden Gate pick. 

Besides that, well, I don't like any of the picks particularly much on my mountain dulcimer, but that's not so surprising. No floppy picks in the pick sampler, and I usually fingerpick anyway.

EDIT: Oh yeah. I like the Dunlop Tortex one, too, mainly because of the color. :-)

----------

gtani7, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

> Larry, one might ask the same of you, what were your impressions of the sampler?


Posts #94 & #95.

----------


## mandobassman

> Oh yeah. I like the Dunlop Tortex one, too, mainly because of the color. :-)


I used the darker purple version of the Tortex picks for years. They are the 2mm ones. I really liked the tone from them but it always frustrated me that they only made them in one style. Once i started using the large triangle picks and got used to them I stopped using the Tortex.

----------


## Timbofood

> Posts #94 & #95.


Sorry Larry, brain cramp! I remember reading those now, rough week!

----------


## Timbofood

The Dunlop tortex is also fairly widely available, which is why I finally ordered a gross so, I don't need to go out and find them anymore.

----------


## objectsession

> The Dunlop tortex is also fairly widely available, which is why I finally ordered a gross so, I don't need to go out and find them anymore.


The one (well, four) in the sampler is the Delrin version, right? I like it a lot more than the regular Dunlop tortex.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## mandobassman

> Sorry Larry, brain cramp! I remember reading those now, rough week!


No problem Tim.

----------


## Timbofood

Yes, you're right, they are the delrin. I put in four because they will wear out. Back when I was working a lot, I could burn one up in about three nights, sometimes less. Good that they are cheap. They are available at lots of basic stores but I was having a harder time finding them in town so, I got the gross to end the hunt!

----------

objectsession

----------


## objectsession

I got in touch with darrylicshon and will be sending off the sampler to him in a couple days. I added a 2.0 mm Big Stubby to the set. There's already a 1.0 mm and 3.0 mm, so now you can compare all three.

Like I said above, I have been using mostly the Big Stubby 2.0 mm and Golden Gate picks. I also use some thinner picks of the "free with purchase" (or "found in the laundromat") kind, although less so recently. And I play a Big Muddy M-2, which I had since the summer. Also, I play left handed with the "regular" pick angle, meaning that the right handed bevel is backwards for me - fine for testing, but not for permanent playing of course.

Anyway, the short version is that I really like the Pro Plec Rounded Triangle pick and will probably get that some time soon. I have the standard Pro Plec, which sounds similar, but it always feels like it's slipping out of my hand. I feel like I can control the angle on the triangle more easily and get a sound I like with the Dawg or Golden Gate but with a little more variety. I like the other brighter sounding (?) triangle picks, too, and would want one for the variety. For me, the Dunlop Prime Tone is disqualified because it seems to only come with a right hand bevel. I think the Wegen triangle can be made with a left handed bevel, so I might consider it at some point.

As for the Big Stubby, I'll stick with the 2.0 mm. It sounds pretty much like half way between the 1.0 mm and the 3.0 mm to me, and I like that compromise.

----------

darrylicshon, 

MrYikes, 

Timbofood

----------


## objectsession

Couldn't help but take a pick pic and posting it on Instagram before packing the sampler up: https://www.instagram.com/p/-J0Hd7jiKc/

And Jon Stickley (Jon Stickley Trio guitarist, also plays mandolin I think) commented. He said he uses Primetone picks.

----------

Caleb, 

gtani7, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nice to see how it has grown!

----------


## Paulindrome

Hi everyone! It's cool to see how this is taking off. Says a lot about mandolin cafe that you can do something like this just based on the honor system. Could I please get on the list too? How long is it now?

Also, I have a feeling that by the time it gets to me there may not be any picks that I own that aren't already in the sampler. Is it ok if I just try them and send them along, or should I go buy a pick that's not already in there?

----------


## Timbofood

Add if you want, this thing is going to need its own zip code soon enough! 
I almost want back in but, I would need to be playing more to make it worth while. I'm really pleased Caleb started this and happy I was first to add. Enjoy it.
I really like the photo of how the collection has grown, thanks objectsession.

----------

Caleb, 

gtani7

----------


## Caleb

The collection does seem to be getting so large and diverse that it might be hard to add any more picks.  Maybe a pack of strings or some kind of case candy can be tossed in for the next in line.  Get creative!

----------


## Jeff Mando

Fast forward, 5 years from now, package weighs 28 pounds and contains over 200,000 picks.................

Final conclusion:  people still prefer the Blue Chip!

(sorry, couldn't resist)  :Disbelief:

----------

Caleb, 

Emmett Marshall, 

Timbofood

----------


## darrylicshon

I received the picks today can't wait to try them, i will post my review soon, luckily i have a few picks which aren't in the collection yet that i will donate

----------

objectsession

----------


## darrylicshon

I've had the sampler for awhile the holiday took alot of time , but i have tried all that i haven't tried before. I like yhe blue chip ct55 it has a really nice feel to it. Next the chicken picks are nice alittle more click than bc. The wegens are next, i use a wegen bluegrass already. Prime tones are too clicky for me i've used big stubby before the one i like is the 1.0 but i can wear it down fast. Will have to buy a bc and chicken pick.

I have added a 208 , 204, max grip 1.0, 1.5 , dunlop .96 says darrylicshon.com , wegen bluegrass 1.2 and a D'Addario NYLPRO 1.4 jazz

Next on the list:
Mateus
Eric C.
Coffee Guy
Markscarts
Paulindrome

I sent Mateus a pm waiting for response.

It has been fun trying all the picks, i might want back on the list later.

----------

Mateus

----------


## Paul Busman

Just a thought... maybe when the tour has run it's course, we could hold an auction for the collection, all proceeds going to support Mandolincafe.  No one person really owns this particular set of picks and I'll bet many people would be willing to pay to enter an auction or lottery for the bunch.  We all owe a lot to this site and this would be a good way to give back.

----------

Caleb, 

gtani7, 

Timbofood

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Just a thought... maybe when the tour has run it's course, we could hold an auction for the collection, all proceeds going to support Mandolincafe.  No one person really owns this particular set of picks and I'll bet many people would be willing to pay to enter an auction or lottery for the bunch.  We all owe a lot to this site and this would be a good way to give back.


Just to clarify, we're talking about about an envelope full of picks, not a box full of mandolins, right?   :Grin: 

Sure, why not, put me down for a $5 raffle ticket..............

----------


## Timbofood

I think it's a great idea! Maybe keep sending it around until the Fourth of July? Have the raffle on the forth? Then, have whoever is the last holder ship it to the winner. Send all the entries to Scott and let him draw, that way all the funds get where they belong.
I'm happy to drop a fin in the mail! Five bucks for a beer cooler full of picks? Why not!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## 3rdegree

How does one go about getting on the list? There are 5 mando players here in Vegas that are doing a series of Mandoliner's Dinners and we could all try them at the same time and pass them on. Let me know!

----------


## Timbofood

So, what does one serve at a "Mandolinner Dinner?"  Things sliced paper thin? :Laughing:

----------

Emmett Marshall

----------


## rf37

How do igetin line for this sampler and what do i need to do.  I have some picks to throw in.
Rf37

----------


## darrylicshon

Just a update I've been really busy but i finally shipped the picks today it is up to 36 picks growing nicely it is off to Canada

----------

Caleb, 

Timbofood

----------


## Mateus

> Just a update I've been really busy but i finally shipped the picks today it is up to 36 picks growing nicely it is off to Canada


I'll let you all know when I get them :D

----------


## soliver

I would love to try out the sampler, but I'm afraid I don't have anything of value to add... I've only got a pack of dunlop primetones but it looks like there's already 1 or 2 in there... I do have the "pick-a-palooza" pick punch and can add a couple of those in there, but they're not anything to write home about... Who do I PM to be put on the list?

----------


## Timbofood

I believe the way it's been working, your name has just been put in the hat. I wouldn't worry too much about adding if you don't have something, when this thing started there wasn't a suitcase full. The cool thing Caleb started has grown far bigger than I ever thought it would. Strong work everyone! I kind of want back on but, I won't have time to do much of anything with a bucket of picks for a while. 
Great idea Caleb!

----------

Caleb

----------


## soliver

Ok, great! well whoever gets the suitcase before me just shoot me a PM and I'll send my address

----------


## Timbofood

That's pretty much how it's worked since the beginning! Have a great time Spencer.

----------


## 3rdegree

Our Mandoliner's Dinners start after the first of the year so I'm not sure what the dishes will be. The host decides the meal and also the evening's playing activities/lesson. We have a Celtic mandolinist, a bluegrass one, an old-timey one, and a player from Cirque Du Soliel so it should be a heaping help of good fun!

If the pick list works the way you said, hopefully my last post added me to the list. If not, please add me. Thanks and Happy Holidays to all my mando brothers and sisters!

----------


## Timbofood

Fill me in on the feast when you've indulged! I'm always interested in what people make for "picking nights" I try to shy away from Cheetos but, pretty much anything else goes! :Wink:

----------


## Mateus

Just wanted to let you all know that the sampler made it to canada safe and sound. Enjoy your christmases! Ill let you all know when it leaves during the holidays!

----------


## Zach Wilson

Can I be on the list? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Gandalfa

I would like to be added. I wasn't logged in and missed my first chance. I'll stay logged in now.

----------


## Mateus

Hey guys! About 2/3rds done with these and i need your help. I fell in love with a nameless pick. Could you help me identify it?

----------


## mikeyes

> Hate to be the wet blanket here. but a Pick Tour was done on the Cafe a whole bunch of years ago.  It made the rounds of quite a few people, and then just mysteriously (?) vanished.  Never to be seen again.   Somebody, somewhere, has them....  If you're reading this and you have them, please send them back to Pete Whatshisname, who was in charge of the Tour.  LOL  (Anybody else remember that?)
> 
> bratsche


I lost a lot of nice picks on that tour.  Somewhere, someone has a great collection.

Mike

----------


## darrylicshon

Looks like they tried to get it going again but didn't, looks like they had a good selection 
Wish we could combine them

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...5848-Pick-tour

----------


## Mateus

Well the picks have left my home and are on there way to Eric C. in Ohio!

Thanks again guys, I am so getting myself a V Pick thanks to this :D

----------

Caleb

----------


## Sweetpea44

I would love to be added to the list as well.   :Smile:

----------


## Mark Gunter

Just a confirmation, from best I can tell, this is the current list:

Picks have left Mateus and are on their way, or already in possession of, Eric C.

Next up:
Coffee Guy
Markscarts
Paulindrome
3rdegree
rf37
soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44

----------


## Zach Wilson

I see I'm batting 8th in the lineup! Right in  :Smile:

----------


## mandobassman

> Hey guys! About 2/3rds done with these and i need your help. I fell in love with a nameless pick. Could you help me identify it?


That looks like the pick I donated. It's a buffalo horn pick I bought from someone in the Cafe Classifieds.  I believe his name is John Hammonds. I'll check to make sure I didn't get that wrong.  He says he hand makes them. The pick has some real nice qualities and I really liked it at first, but I soon found the scratchy sound on the higher strings to be annoying. I bought mine for $5 but soon after I bought it he posted another ad for the same picks only this time they were $8. Still not a bad price if you love the pick.

----------

Mateus

----------


## Eric C.

I received the picks today. Whoever decided on using the case and the box for shipping is brilliant! I'm glad to see so many in the case that has the same size/shape as the included CT-55 as thats my favorite shape for a pick.

I messaged Coffee guy a few days ago inquiring about an address so if I don't hear back from him in the week or so it takes me to play these picks, I'll be contacting Markscarts.

Edit: Reviewing Coffey guys' profile, he hasn't logged in since October 19th.

----------


## 3rdegree

What's going on Eric? You boys still playing or what? I'll be home this summer, hope we can do some pickin'! And hurry up with them picks, I'm itching to try them out!!

Burnsy

----------


## Eric C.

> What's going on Eric? You boys still playing or what? I'll be home this summer, hope we can do some pickin'! And hurry up with them picks, I'm itching to try them out!!
> 
> Burnsy


Yep we're still at it! That's cool you'll be around this summer we'll have to get some picking' on!

Ran thru all of the picks last night and so far the only one (other than the Bluechips, which I currently use) is the Black Wegen pick that's in there.

Still have to get out the mandolin-banjo and tenor banjo over the weekend and try some of the picks out.

----------


## Mateus

> I received the picks today. Whoever decided on using the case and the box for shipping is brilliant! I'm glad to see so many in the case that has the same size/shape as the included CT-55 as thats my favorite shape for a pick.
> 
> I messaged Coffee guy a few days ago inquiring about an address so if I don't hear back from him in the week or so it takes me to play these picks, I'll be contacting Markscarts.
> 
> Edit: Reviewing Coffey guys' profile, he hasn't logged in since October 19th.


I got the case as is, the box was my wife's Idea :D

----------

Eric C.

----------


## Eric C.

> Just a confirmation, from best I can tell, this is the current list:
> 
> Picks have left Mateus and are on their way, or already in possession of, Eric C.
> 
> Next up:
> Coffee Guy
> Markscarts
> Paulindrome
> 3rdegree
> ...


Markscarts I sent you a PM.

----------


## Mark Gunter

. . . and I'm excited  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Timbofood

You guys have all the luck! When this thing started all I got was a white Wegen!
Learning from the experience of others! Glad this started Caleb! Looks like people are having fun with it.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Eric C.

I'll be shipping these out _probably_ Monday.

The only pick in the whole bunch that left me wanting one is the black Wegen pick. Any idea what it is called? I don't have it with me but its the same shape/general thickness of the included CT-55.

I currently only have one CT-55 (and a bunch of Primetones of same shape/thickness) but that stays in the strings of my KM-950 and would like to get one of these Wegens to keep with my old 70's Samick F5.

Thanks!

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Wegen TF 140.  I put that one in there.

Doug

----------

Eric C.

----------


## Paul Busman

Why not put your name on the bottom of the list and have a second go at the sampler to try some of the new additions?

I think it speaks well of all the fine people here that the tour is still going strong.

----------


## Caleb

I'm curious what the shipping price is up to now.  It was a postage stamp when it started.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Mateus

It cost me roughly 10$CAD but that was to get it across the border.

----------


## mandobassman

> You guys have all the luck! When this thing started all I got was a white Wegen!
> Learning from the experience of others! Glad this started Caleb! Looks like people are having fun with it.


When I had the sampler, there were not that many picks that I haven't tried before. However, I ended up buying one of the ones I tried and has been my favorite that I've ever used. So it was worth it for me even though the collection is much larger now.  Sometimes all it takes is finding that one you haven't tried before.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Zach Wilson

> the collection is much larger now.


How large are we talking? 

I've seen posts saying the picks are in a suitcase, case, box... $10 to ship!... Tons of lucky participants.... about 7 pages of replays....

I'm looking forward to ALL the required evaluation/practice time  :Smile: 

My wife... not so much  :Wink:

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Pics of picks in the case in post #60

Doug

----------


## jhowell

I'd like to sign up to try out the picks.  Used to live close enough to Lansing to go to Elderly a couple of times a month to play with their guitar sampler.  :Smile:

----------


## Timbofood

I'd get back on the list but, I am not playing often enough to keep it out of circulation for others to enjoy. 
Strong work Caleb!

----------

Caleb

----------


## Eric C.

The picks shipped out today heading for Markscarts. The total shipping (Ohio to Texas) via USPS priority is $10.25. I put insurance on it, "just in case".

I tried giving every pick equal time but truth be told the black Wegen spent the 2 weeks on the strings of my old Samick F5. It was the only pick that I didn't hear excessive scratching and pick clicks.

I didn't bother trying the Bluechips, as that is what I exclusively play on my KM-950.

The list (best I can make of it):
Next up:
Markscarts  (picks are currently on the way to him)
Paulindrome
3rdegree
rf37
soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell

I received no response to "coffeeguy" so I skipped him. I reckon he shows back up add him to the bottom.

Thanks for letting me take part in this! I added a thick white V-Pick, and some crazy metal fender pick that makes a mandolin-banjo even more obnoxious!

Eric

----------

Caleb, 

jhowell, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks for the update, Eric! My fingers are now itching . . .

----------


## Mark Gunter

Received and opened up the pick sampler this evening, I have to say it's an overwhelming sight: So many picks of various styles. Caleb, this idea was genius! I spent a couple hours trying out every pick and I learned a lot about the sound and feel of different picks, and about what a big difference a pick can make. I'm really looking forward to spending more time with the five I singled out, and going over the others a couple more times. Will make a report on my thoughts once I'm ready to ship these out.

----------

Caleb

----------


## 3rdegree

Looking forward to your report Markscarts and even more to your post saying they are on their way to Paulindrome! That would make me next! I'm hosting a dinner for 5 other local mando players when I get them so that we can all try them out. Great excuse for some picking but also easy way to spread the joy without shipping.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Timbofood

Now, that's a smart move and, a perfect reason to get together for a little fun!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

For the past couple months, I have posted a weekly video to youtube showing beginner's mandolin progress, and posted that video in the Newbies Group here. This week, I made my video post about the pick sampler. In the video, I sampled 7 picks from the package, playing a beginner's arrangement of Ashokan Farewell with each pick, and I've posted that to Newbies Group as usual, but I'm also going to include it in this post for the benefit of those who do not frequent the newbies group.

As a beginner on mandolin, the sampler was a real education for me. I've never used a triangular pick in the near fifty years I've played guitar; I might've tried one as a guitar newbie, but don't remember it. I was surprised that the triangle picks floated my boat: Most of them allowed me to play tremolo, which I've been struggling with here! The first day, first trial of all the picks, I knew I had to have a Wegen T-140 Black, and I ordered one today. First time in life I've spent more than $1 on a plectrum! Of the picks in the case, these turned out to be my favorites:



The three on top are must-haves if I can find the other two. An earlier post indicates the middle one is buffalo horn? Doesn't look like it, but I really want a pick like that, hope one can be found. The upper right one is said to be homemade bloodwood, and was added by Paul Busman. Not sure if he made it, but I want some like that! The others actually did great jobs for me as well, and would be great to own. I didn't care much for the BC or the Primetones, in fact I added my only Primetone to the collection.

Here is the whole collection. Right now, it's at 42 picks (good number that) if you count all four of the lavender Dunlops. The two Cool picks and rounded Primetone that I added are at lower right.

 

And here is the kit, re-loaded:



And now, for anyone interested, here is my video review:

----------

Caleb, 

CJFizzix, 

Emmett Marshall, 

Kevin Stueve, 

Sweetpea44, 

Timbofood

----------


## 3rdegree

Perhaps due to it's current girth I can suggest a new name and logo?

----------

CJFizzix, 

Eric C., 

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

> The three on top are must-haves if I can find the other two. An earlier post indicates the middle one is buffalo horn? Doesn't look like it, but I really want a pick like that, hope one can be found. The upper right one is said to be homemade bloodwood, and was added by Paul Busman. Not sure if he made it, but I want some like that! The others actually did great jobs for me as well, and would be great to own. I didn't care much for the BC or the Primetones, in fact I added my only Primetone to the collection.


The middle mystery pick is a buffalo horn pick that I donated.  I bought it from a Cafe member, James Hammond, here in the Classifieds.  He says he makes them himself.  If you would like,I can look up his contact info and PM it to you.  There were a lot of things that I liked about the tone from that pick, but it also had a very scratchy sound to me that I didn't like, so I ended up not using it.  I'm glad you like it and maybe he can make some for you.

The Jim Dunlop mystery pick is a "Americana".  I tried one of those and didn't like it at all.  It is pretty fat in the middle and narrows quite rapidly to the point.  I had a hard time gripping it and I didn't like the tone.

Hope that helps solve the mystery for you.  Thanks for the video review.  The collection has grown quite a bit since I had it.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Larry, thanks for that info. Yes, I would like for you to PM some contact info for James Hammond. I was not happy with the muted tones of the "Americana" but as you see I did include that in the list of picks I could use. I'm skeptical of ever finding a "perfect" pick, and I'm sure my tastes will change as I spend more time on mandolin. This sampler was a fantastic thing to experience!

I contacted Paulindrome via PM and got his info; I'll be shipping these in a couple days.

----------


## Paulindrome

I'm looking forward to it so much! Even during weeks when I can't get on Mando cafe much, I've been making a point to check this thread regularly.

----------


## Timbofood

Nice artwork 3rdegree but, wouldn't:
"Spectra O' Plectra" be more grammatically correct?
Plectrum is the singular.
Not splitting hairs but, it's just me.
I like the thought!

----------


## Sweetpea44

Markscarts - thank you for the youtube video of the picks!  I can't wait to get the sample when my name is called.   :Smile: 

Sounds like a lot of people are liking the lesser known/less expensive picks for various reasons.  It will be interesting to try all these out .... I've never tried a BC pick, or a lot of these included.

----------


## Sevelos

I would really like to be added to the list. How do I do that? I saw that Caleb was the initiator, should I PM him with my address?
I live in Israel, so it's a little far, but I would gladly pay for the shipment.

I can add several different bouzouki picks (new ones).

----------

Caleb

----------


## mandobassman

> I would really like to be added to the list. How do I do that? I saw that Caleb was the initiator, should I PM him with my address?
> I live in Israel, so it's a little far, but I would gladly pay for the shipment.
> 
> I can add several different bouzouki picks (new ones).


This is the list.  Just by posting this you have been added to the list. The person who has the collection before you should PM you when he/she is ready to mail it.

----------

Sevelos

----------


## 3rdegree

How's this?

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Caleb

How cool would it be if the Sampler made it overseas to Israel (or anywhere)?  I hope someone will do this at some point.  Also, maybe sometime the case will need decals from where it's been, like the crates and trunks back in the old days aboard ships.

----------

Sevelos

----------


## Timbofood

It won't be long before the thing will NEED a steamer trunk!

----------

Caleb, 

Emmett Marshall, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Zach Wilson

The video was great markscarts. I can't wait till I'm up!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Sampler left Clyde, Texas this morning on its way to Paulindrome. And . . .

In the mail when I got in this evening was a package from Elderly's containing the Wegens along with a few other triangular picks I ordered, as well as a new guitar capo and a copy of _The Beatles For Solo Mandolin_. I got a surprise on the Wegens! I thought that it was $15.00 for one pick, turns out that price is for a package of two. Life is good!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Timbofood

Some days are even better than you expect!
Yesterday, I got my replacement drain for my forty year old Coleman cooler and installed it in four minutes! Simple joys are so rewarding! I called them on Monday, she said they'd send it no charges and it would be 7-10 days! Better than "Good" customer service, Sez I! Granted, not quite the Christmas you had markscarts but, better than a broken string!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Paulindrome

Just got the sampler yesterday. I've only done a cursory play-through (a few seconds to a minute on each pick) but I'm having a lot of fun with it. It's so cool to see how many different kinds of picks there are, and the different types of sounds you get. I'm planning to spend some more time with them this weekend.

I have to say, though, that the main thing I've gained so far is just more appreciation and love for my Blue Chip CT-55. I originally just got it because I'm such a Thile fanboy, but now I see that it really combines the feel, the tone, and the volume in a way I can't find anywhere else. Which is funny, because even Thile switches to whatever that white pick is that he uses sometimes (Wegen?). I don't think I'll follow him this time, though. I love the BCs so much.

I teach piano at a local school, and another teacher and I are sort of co-teaching a beginner kids Bluegrass band. I think I'll take the sampler there on Monday or Tuesday night and let them see all the picks (they probably haven't seen much more than what's at Guitar Center) and then send it on its way.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Paulindrome

Alright, I just sent it on its way to 3rdegree. I had so much fun with the sampler - thanks again to everyone who added to it! I didn't have anything that wasn't already in the sampler, so I just sent it along.

If I get a chance, I'll post a little something about my top 5 favorites.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## soliver

I thought I had put myself on the list but never heard anything from anyone or got a PM... If I missed something, or if I need to PM someone, let me know.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> I thought I had put myself on the list but never heard anything from anyone or got a PM... If I missed something, or if I need to PM someone, let me know.


Paulindrome
3rdegree
rf37
soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos

----------

Sevelos

----------


## soliver

> Paulindrome
> 3rdegree
> rf37
> soliver
> Zach Wilson
> Gandalfa (second chance)
> Sweetpea44
> jhowell
> Sevelos


AHA!... Thank you sir...

Remind me of the protocol gang,... I'll get a PM from rf37 asking for my address, yes?

Is there a preferred time limit?

----------


## Zach Wilson

Yup, yup. I think you got the gist  :Smile: 

I'm not sure how much time is appropriate but there are a lot of picks to try. It seems most are about a week-ish??? Probably two weekends.

It looks like I'm up after you! Can't wait for your PM  :Smile:

----------


## CliffMac

I'm using my guitar v picks now but wood like to try something that might help speed and tremolo. Signe me up for the kit

----------


## soliver

Okay Zach, I'll be in touch when I get the sampler and let you know when I expect to ship it out.

----------


## Mark Gunter

It'll be interesting to see how much it costs  jhowell to send this to Sevelos in Israel, likewise for Sevelos to ship it to CliffMac

----------


## 3rdegree

I received the Plectra O' Spectra today (Traveling Pick Sampler) and as I nervously peeled back layer after layer of previous recipients mailing addresses I saw the one from the attached photo from Eric C. from Wellington, Ohio. You see, I also am from Wellington, Ohio but have been in Las Vegas for 26 years. If you Google Earth our town you will see it is a one-traffic light wonder in the middle of corn and dairy country with a population of about 4,000. I've met and played with Eric once before but just find it amazing that for two people from such a small place to both get this sampler for an instrument that is even more of a rarity is pretty incredible. Just had to share. I'll be unpacking picks this week and sharing them with my mando breathern this weekend here in Vegas, then off to rf37 along with some additions and some sweet case stickers for the next few recipients!!

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Timbofood

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Hey 3rdegree,

Post pics of the case when you add your "sweet case stickers"!  I added the tackle box turned pic sampler case early in it's inception.  I was hoping stickers would be added along the way, just for fun.  I'm still trying to resist the urge to pick up a BlueChip TPR 40 or 50, since trying the ones that were donated.  I liked it on mando and guitar.  It would be nice to have one "feel" for both instruments.  I bought a couple CT 55's at the time.  I am using one of the Chicken Picks on electric quite a bit.  Enjoy it!

Doug

----------


## Eric C.

> I received the Plectra O' Spectra today (Traveling Pick Sampler) and as I nervously peeled back layer after layer of previous recipients mailing addresses I saw the one from the attached photo from Eric C. from Wellington, Ohio. You see, I also am from Wellington, Ohio but have been in Las Vegas for 26 years. If you Google Earth our town you will see it is a one-traffic light wonder in the middle of corn and dairy country with a population of about 4,000. I've met and played with Eric once before but just find it amazing that for two people from such a small place to both get this sampler for an instrument that is even more of a rarity is pretty incredible. Just had to share. I'll be unpacking picks this week and sharing them with my mando breathern this weekend here in Vegas, then off to rf37 along with some additions and some sweet case stickers for the next few recipients!!



Haha! Two traffic lights now, thank you very much.  Have fun with the picks and make sure to get in touch next time you're in Ohio!

----------


## 3rdegree

Hey Chunky, the tackle box has a few stickers on it already but I'll be sure to add a couple and send pics as well as a few for the next people's mando cases. Speaking of the tackle box, etc. I need an opinion from everyone on this. While the tackle box is great and the picks are held in place by cotton and paper so as not to move around the case is also nestled in foam and then in another shipping box. It cost Paulindrome $14 to send it to me in Vegas. I think it may fit in a USPS Small Flat Rate Box and could be shipped anywhere in US for $6. It may be just a tad too long though. Would anyone have an issue with a new case that would accomodate more picks and also be cheaper to ship around?

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Hey 3rdegree,

See post 65, when I originally sent out the pic sampler.  I shipped it in that tackle box, in a USPS bubble envelope for $3.00.  It could have been re-used multiple times before a new one was needed. I believe the envelope cost $2.  Someone else added the box / additional shipping charges.  Just a thought.  Also, that case should accommodate hundreds of pics.  Just more than 1 per slot.  If the decision is made to dump it, my feelings won't be hurt!  Whatever everyone else decides is fine.  It only cost a couple of bucks too.  

Doug

----------


## dschonbrun

I'd be happy to participate and contribute.  Please put me on the list.

Best,
David

----------


## Timbofood

Gee, it came to me in a envelope with one stamp and one pick. Very striking calligraphy used to address it to me
I sent it out with ten picks, a slotted card to hold a few more in a business sized envelope with two stamps! Crappy handwriting from me...
Cool to see how children grow up, right Caleb?

----------

Caleb

----------


## Caleb

This has turned into such a cool deal.  It's fun to watch it continue.  I wish there were a way to do something similar with strings, but I can't figure out how that would work.  

(Timothy, calligraphy is a fun hobby of mine.  I'm more of a geek when it comes to pens and paper than I am mandolins!)

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Timbofood, 

I sent the envelope along with it, along with more crappy handwriting!  I wonder if we should re-visit the slotted envelope and hold the picks in place with painter's tape.  It shouldn't cost more to ship than buying your own Wegen or BlueChip!  Carry on...

Doug

----------

Caleb, 

Timbofood

----------


## Eric C.

They would all fit into a freezer bag really. Then just send in a padded envelope.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Timbofood

Caleb, I'd be happy to send you some old strings but, you're right, probably not much good. I understand completely about the paper/pen geekiness. I sold art material for about fifteen years, it was a real ball, the creative people, cute art students but, I digress.
Paper is something I still love the feel of, too bad I never developed any talent with pens or the like.
Doug, I think there might be another few weeks before it ships for fifty bucks but, who knows?
Interesting project start to finish, if it ever does finish!
Time to think about what to do for dinner....
Oops, that's the Weber grill forum :Laughing:

----------


## darrylicshon

I just put the box in a padded envelop and shipped it and it wasn't very much

----------


## Mark Gunter

It came to me in an old foam-padded sound-card box, inside another box . . . and I shipped it out that same way. Really don't see a need for all that padding. The tackle box case could be shipped in a bubble wrap envelope as suggested. I added tissue paper to keep the picks in place (someone had added cotton ball but not enough to work). With each new user there is bound to be some evolution to this thing, it's a kick to see it develop.  :Grin:

----------


## 3rdegree

I will find a nice reusable bubble pack envelope to put the case in. Still lots of protection and cheaper shipping.

----------


## Timbofood

Good grief folks, the picks won't break, wrap the box in brown paper and ship it, this is getting a touch silly.
Don't get me wrong, I am a very good packer of anything of a fragile nature. Not one piece of crystal, porcelain, instrument or anything damaged yet in my entire life.
These are flat picks, put the box in a padded envelope and when the box breaks, someone can spring for another five dollar box, gee!

----------


## Paulindrome

Haha, I'm glad we're discussing the shipping costs. When I got it it was about 4 boxes deep. I didn't want to be the one to just stick everything in an envelope when the people before me took so much care in wrapping and boxing it, but now I wish I had brought this up, because it would have been nice to only spend $3-$6!

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Haha, I'm glad we're discussing the shipping costs. When I got it it was about 4 boxes deep. I didn't want to be the one to just stick everything in an envelope when the people before me took so much care in wrapping and boxing it, but now I wish I had brought this up, because it would have been nice to only spend $3-$6!


+that! 
I was amazed at the layers, and the case was fitted in a foam cut-out as though it were made for it, though it turned out to be a sound card box I think. Didn't have the balls I guess to change it, what's a few dollars shipping on an opportunity like this?

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Mateus

> +that! 
> I was amazed at the layers, and the case was fitted in a foam cut-out as though it were made for it, though it turned out to be a sound card box I think. Didn't have the balls I guess to change it, what's a few dollars shipping on an opportunity like this?


Those were my thoughts when i wrapped it in that old graphics card box :p

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Sevelos

> It'll be interesting to see how much it costs  jhowell to send this to Sevelos in Israel, likewise for Sevelos to ship it to CliffMac


I'll gladly pay for the shipment to Israel, no problem.

----------


## jhowell

Hi Sevelos!  If its egregious, we can split the cost, otherwise, not a biggie.  Happy pickin'!

----------

Sevelos

----------


## 3rdegree

My Picker's Dinner is tonight where the main course will be the "Sampler Platter". Then off to the next person on the list tomorrow!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## dschonbrun

That's excellent 3rd Degree.  Look forward to getting the box soon and adding something to it.

----------


## dschonbrun

Just gave my address to 3rd Degree.  He'll send it off shortly. 

Once I have the package, I'll photograph all the picks and find a suitable sleeve/case for the traveling pick sampler.  Might even make something out of leather I have laying around.

Best,
D

----------

Sevelos

----------


## Zach Wilson

Here is an updated list. 

3rdegree
rf37
soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos
dschonbrun

----------


## 3rdegree

One more down and several to go on the Spectra O' Plectra (I'm sticking with it!) sampler pack. I think I've found a way to incorporate the tackle box concept on a better scale. I used a plastic sleeve made for coin collections which folds up nicely into this hard envelope. Total shipping cost: $2.90. rf37, the package is on the way! I added a super fat red V-Pick, only thing I had that wasn't already in there. 

On our thoughts: we enjoyed several of them, but found pluses and minuses to most. Standouts included the Dawg, Plec, and Dunlop Prime Tones. We thought those were closest to the Blue Chip CT55's we all use but for much less money. Oddly, the CT55 in the sampler is like new. My CT55 I bought 2.5 years ago is noticeably thicker and has worn to more rounded points but sounds quite different. Much louder, brighter. Did they change something?

----------

Caleb, 

jhowell, 

Sevelos

----------


## jasona

Nice to see the Dunlops, I've started playing with a 207 again, because I love the way it feels in my hand as I pick, making it easy to keep a light grip and play faster, and it sounds comparable with a lot of other, more expensive picks. A tad bright, but no worse than a Bluechip.

----------


## Timbofood

So  3rdegree, is the red V-pick a "Jalapeño"? I am pretty fond of that personally. My go to pick really is still the lavender Dunlop tortex, primarily because I have about a gross of them left!

----------


## dschonbrun

Sampler arrived; What an amazing assortment!  I'm going to be playing them with a bunch of friends this weekend to identify our favorites.  What a treat to try BlueChips, Samson, Dawg, V-Picks, JD's, before I decide what to purchase.

I've added a Jim Dunlop Max Grip silver in 1.14mm, and a hand-made pre-ban Ivory pick in 2.5mm.

There's an opportunity for many additional picks in natural materials to broaden the kit.  Currently very few horn, bone, shell, or hardwood compared to manmade alternatives.

Zach, who's next on the list?

Best,
David

----------


## Mark Gunter

Seems a little strange that you received these, as rf37 was next in line after 3rdegree  :Disbelief: 

Looks like somebody goofed, maybe.

----------


## hossamassey

Can I get on the sampler list? I'm sure I have something I can add to it.

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Sampler arrived; What an amazing assortment!  I'm going to be playing them with a bunch of friends this weekend to identify our favorites.  What a treat to try BlueChips, Samson, Dawg, V-Picks, JD's, before I decide what to purchase.
> 
> I've added a Jim Dunlop Max Grip silver in 1.14mm, and a hand-made pre-ban Ivory pick in 2.5mm.
> 
> There's an opportunity for many additional picks in natural materials to broaden the kit.  Currently very few horn, bone, shell, or hardwood compared to manmade alternatives.
> 
> Zach, who's next on the list?
> 
> Best,
> David


Unfair. The rules on this are pretty simple and straightforward. You just cut 7 people.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Here is an updated list. 
> 
> 3rdegree
> rf37
> soliver
> Zach Wilson
> Gandalfa (second chance)
> Sweetpea44
> jhowell
> ...


3rdegree should have messaged rf37 for his address and sent the sampler to him. After that he (rf37) would message soliver for his address... etc. Totally unfair.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

> 3rdegree should have messaged rf37 for his address and sent the sampler to him. After that he (rf37) would message soliver for his address... etc. Totally unfair.


This was working too good to be true, Zach  :Frown: 

Reading back through this thread, in post #214, 3rdegree stated that he was going to contact rf37 to get a mailing address; it may be that dschonbrun contacted him with a mailing address before he even had a chance to contact the next in line? I agree that it's not fair to those who've been waiting, but this is surely a mix up - an honest mistake of some sort - couldn't have been done intentionally. I'm sure we'll hear from 3rdegree or dschonbrun with an explanation.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Can I get on the sampler list? I'm sure I have something I can add to it.


hossamassey, you're on it now! Current list is:

rf37
soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos
_dschonbrun_  <-- evidently has the picks in error right now
hossamassey

----------


## Zach Wilson

> This was working too good to be true, Zach 
> 
> Reading back through this thread, in post #214, 3rdegree stated that he was going to contact rf37 to get a mailing address; it may be that dschonbrun contacted him with a mailing address before he even had a chance to contact the next in line? I agree that it's not fair to those who've been waiting, but this is surely a mix up - an honest mistake of some sort - couldn't have been done intentionally. I'm sure we'll hear from 3rdegree or dschonbrun with an explanation.


Yup, yup. I'm cool now  :Smile:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## dschonbrun

Zach, 

The fact is, 3rdDegree contacted me via private message and asked for my address.  Best I can tell, timing of my post showing interest in getting the picks (#211) influenced the course of events.  I appreciate your frustration, and ask you to give people the benefit of the doubt and allow them to explain themselves, before spraying posts.

Apologies for any confusion my enthusiastic post may have led to.

I will connect with rf37 via PM and send to him/her next to get things back on track.

Best,
David

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## soliver

Thanks guys... I have been waiting to hear something via PM from rf37... if you don't hear back from him/her, I'm ready and waiting.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Zach, 
> 
> The fact is, 3rdDegree contacted me via private message and asked for my address.  Best I can tell, timing of my post showing interest in getting the picks (#211) influenced the course of events.  I appreciate your frustration, and ask you to give people the benefit of the doubt and allow them to explain themselves, before spraying posts.
> 
> Apologies for any confusion my enthusiastic post may have led to.
> 
> I will connect with rf37 via PM and send to him/her next to get things back on track.
> 
> Best,
> David


David,

No hard feelings. Sorry about how I reacted. Its just some of us have been waiting a long while and I felt that the rules were not followed correctly.

Enjoy the picks! 

Zach

----------

dschonbrun

----------


## Mark Gunter

> David,
> 
> No hard feelings. Sorry about how I reacted. Its just some of us have been waiting a long while and I felt that the rules were not followed correctly.
> 
> Enjoy the picks! 
> 
> Zach


An understandable reaction, this was not a good _faux pas_ - on the bright side, this is the first such problem we've encountered with this little honor system here. It's got a helluva track record thus far, kudos to everybody who's playing along! Good game, and only at the MandolinCafe!  :Cool:   :Mandosmiley:

----------

dschonbrun

----------


## dschonbrun

I have PM'd rf37.  If I don't hear back by Monday eve, I'll contact the next person on the list.

----------


## bennyb

Howdy folks,
I'm following your thread for the educational value, but not asking to be put on the list at this time.  Just a note here re private messaging.  I recently got a PM through MandolinCafe, that was caught in my spam filter.  It was not a spammy, just a question regarding something I posted, but my ISP quarantined it.  Possibly because it's auto generated? What I'm referring to is the email you get from MCafe informing you that you've got a PM; doesn't affect  the original PM or anything on the MCafe website.  Just something to be aware of.  Carry on and luck.

benny

----------


## dschonbrun

Zach, Mark, thanks for your posts.  It's all good.  I'm just grateful to have an opportunity to contribute and participate.

Best,
David

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Howdy folks,
> I'm following your thread for the educational value, but not asking to be put on the list at this time.  Just a note here re private messaging.  I recently got a PM through MandolinCafe, that was caught in my spam filter.  It was not a spammy, just a question regarding something I posted, but my ISP quarantined it.  Possibly because it's auto generated? What I'm referring to is the email you get from MCafe informing you that you've got a PM; doesn't affect  the original PM or anything on the MCafe website.  Just something to be aware of.  Carry on and luck.
> 
> benny


Hi Benny! Good to have your input!

Yeah, I can understand about the spam filter thingy, but there's nothing anyone here can do about that. People who visit the forum regularly will know they have a PM in queue. What happens in regards to the pick sampler is that if a person who is signed up doesn't check their PM for several days, then the sampler goes to the next person on the waiting list. That's the only way it can work, because we have to wait weeks or months on the list to get it. If someone is out of pocket and misses their opportunity, he/she can always sign up again and wait. This has happened before, and it's no big deal. What I hope that we can avoid in the future is sending the sampler to the last person on the list, skipping a bunch of others who have been waiting a long time for their turn.

@dschonbrun, it's all good, thanks for participating. By the way, to all who are interested, it is not necessary to contribute anything to the sampler. You can if you want to, but not required. The only requirement is to pay the postage to send it on intact to the next person in line.

I suppose if this ever "peters out", i.e., gets to the point that no one is signed up after you, the kit should be sent back to Eric C. who originated this. It may be auctioned at that point with the proceeds going to mandolin cafe.

----------


## Caleb

Mark:

Actually, the original idea was/is for the person who gets the sampler to add something before sending it on (that's how it was to grow; see page one, post one), but at this point it has gotten so large that it might not be possible.

----------

jasona, 

Mark Gunter, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

It sounds like an honest mistake was made. This has been such a "civilized" project,can't we try to keep it so? 
Caleb started a really kind and generous idea, c'mon let's not let it get too touchy about the whole thing. Everyone will get a chance.
Play nice, play often.

----------

darrylicshon, 

Emmett Marshall, 

jasona, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Zach Wilson

> It sounds like an honest mistake was made. This has been such a "civilized" project,can't we try to keep it so? 
> Caleb started a really kind and generous idea, c'mon let's not let it get too touchy about the whole thing. Everyone will get a chance.
> Play nice, play often.


I totally agree. That's why I feel bad for acting out. I should have slept on it. My bad  :Smile:

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Mark Gunter

> I suppose if this ever "peters out", i.e., gets to the point that no one is signed up after you, the kit should be sent back to Eric C. who originated this. It may be auctioned at that point with the proceeds going to mandolin cafe.


Sorry, a _faux pas_ of my own there, it was Caleb that started it, not Eric  :Redface:

----------


## dschonbrun

> Mark:
> 
> Actually, the original idea was/is for the person who gets the sampler to add something before sending it on (that's how it was to grow; see page one, post one), but at this point it has gotten so large that it might not be possible.


Caleb, that's precisely why I looked carefully at the sampler and asked others in future to add picks from natural materials, as that is the area for greatest potential growth.  I also agree with you that it's important to add something to the sampler before sending it on.  Even if what you add is obscure... it helps the sampler grow.  Some have added stickers from their local bluegrass festivals, which is a nice bonus.

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Timbofood

I kind of like the raffle thought, it was brought up several pages back. I think ten bucks a ticket is reasonable, someone will end up with a heck of an accessory pocketful of picks!  I'm in!  Put me down for two tickets! I like the cafe getting the proceeds, so maybe the box should end up with Scott?
So how many different picks are in there to date?
Start a new sampler on the anniversary?

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Caleb

When (if) this ends, I would love for the picks to be sold somehow and the money go to the Mandolin Cafe. It only seems right.  How else could this have happened without the Cafe?

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Timbofood

----------


## dschonbrun

> Sorry, a _faux pas_ of my own there, it was Caleb that started it, not Eric


Mark, I have rf37's address, the sampler will go out tomorrow... we're back on track.

Best,
David

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Emmett Marshall

I'm not on the list, but enjoy listening to other's opinions on some of these picks. IF I was on the list, I would be way too paranoid to ship out all these picks uninsured to the next person. Especially now that some people are putting, or contemplating putting, shall we say, picks that are made of more valuable materials.  I'm just guessing, but would $300 be pretty close to an estimated value of this kit so far? Also, if the kit is sent overseas, I could think of at least one pick that should probably be removed from the kit first. I noticed the interest from Israel. Just some thoughts.....back to lurking.

----------


## Timbofood

You do make a good point about the pick in question, it was a nice thought but, could really throw a wrench in the works, especially for international shipping. Was proper documentation for the "pre-ban" pick included? As for insuring, maybe it's time to start shipping it via registered mail. Lest face it though folks this thing pretty much has the most value to "us" I wouldn't lose any sleep about the pick thieves and "Joe average". With no impressive mailing label, it's cookies from grandma, almost.

----------


## Eric C.

I insured it for 100 when I shipped. Mostly due to the 2 bluechips and the wegens.


Eric

----------


## darrylicshon

You would never win the claim without original receipts so insurance wouldn't help

----------

Timbofood

----------


## dschonbrun

Currently, there are about $250-300 of picks in the sampler.  The Horn, Ebony, and Ivory picks total $60-75, there are 7 Wegens worth about $50, and two blue chips worth $70.  Add in the V-picks and Gravitys (about $40) and we're already over $225.

They've just gone out to RF37 first class traceable in a photo mailer.  

Total S&H of $4.50. ... Which is nothing compared to the value of the experience.

Best,
David

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

One thought coming from shipping high value small packages via USPS, unusually high amounts of postage and insurance on small packages can wave a flag to thieves. I have been sending diamonds through the mail for many years old only had ONE go missing. The value on this is greater to us than to anyone else. With the exception of the ivory pick, there isn't anything in there to get too worried about. 
If it goes missing, it's sad but, really no big deal. Yes, a pain in the neck to refill the inventory but, not un attainable. No one would ever be able to make a claim without the information darrylicshon said. So, we trust the innate honesty of man on this one!
Hey, might someone post a full inventory as to the contents as they stand?

----------

Sevelos

----------


## 3rdegree

Wow guys, been a long weekend and I just had a chance to check the forum. First of all, sorry there was a mix-up but if anyone thinks it was intentional you are way off base. Secondly, if anyone's experience with Cafe email is any indication it is far from a reliable and accurate system. I thought I sent a PM to rf37, I apparently clicked on the wrong person's name. What possible reason could I have for skipping anyone?? I apologize but come on, it's not like I refused to send them and kept them. It was a mistake and it's been fixed. It's not like it was insulin, I think everyone will survive. Sorry again.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Exactly, life goes on.

----------


## dschonbrun

Hey 3rd, it's all good... Tempers have calmed down and all is well with the world.  Thanks for adding the stickers, that was a nice touch.  I'll be in Vegas in Oct for a conference, will look you up. 

Best,
D

----------


## Caleb

I wouldn't fuss much over shipping. In the hundreds of USPS shipments I've done over the last couple decades, I can think of only one time something didn't show up, and things sealed up well rarely get ripped open.  

The best way to ship the sampler is cheap and often.

----------


## Timbofood

"Cheap and often" I like that Caleb!
I may simply have to take a trip to Texas to meet you!

----------


## Caleb

> "Cheap and often" I like that Caleb!
> I may simply have to take a trip to Texas to meet you!


Bring your mandolin when you do and we'll pick over a pint or three.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## dschonbrun

I just PM's with RF and he got the picks... seems he's laid up with an injury, so the next person on the list should get in direct contact to provide an address and understand the timeline.

----------


## dschonbrun

> An understandable reaction, this was not a good _faux pas_ - on the bright side, this is the first such problem we've encountered with this little honor system here. It's got a helluva track record thus far, kudos to everybody who's playing along! Good game, and only at the MandolinCafe!


Hey Mark, RF contacted me privately and asked who was next for the sampler... would you mind communicating with the person next on the list and having them send their address to RF37?

Thanks,
David

----------


## Mark Gunter

David, I don't mind. Just know that I'm not "keeper of the list" or anything like that. Going forward, whoever has the picks can go back through the thread and find out who's requested to be a part of this, and post up a list of who's in line, that's the way we've been doing it. If I've offended anyone with any of my comments I humbly apologize, I must have been misunderstood. At any rate I'm happy to contribute by posting up a list again, and doing as you've asked.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Current list appears to be:

soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos
hossamassey

I'll PM soliver and ask him to PM rf37 with his address.

-----------------------------------

And done. I sent soliver a message, along with a link to rf37's PM page, asking him to send along his mailing address.

Surely hope rf37 gets feeling better soon.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

dschonbrun

----------


## Mateus

Hey!

Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who had a hand in this. I personally just purhased 3 vpicks. 2 of the medium ultra light pointed and 1 of the tremelo pointed. Cant wait until they get here!

----------

darrylicshon, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## soliver

Thanks for reaching out Mark, I just shot rf37 my address and am looking forward to the chance to try all of these awesome picks. I'm sorry to hear the rf was unable to use them because of his injury... bummer. Has anyone established a preferred amount of time to try out the sampler?

I haven't checked this thread for a little while so I appreciate Mark reaching out.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

No probs, Spencer

----------


## dschonbrun

> Thanks for reaching out Mark, I just shot rf37 my address and am looking forward to the chance to try all of these awesome picks. I'm sorry to hear the rf was unable to use them because of his injury... bummer. Has anyone established a preferred amount of time to try out the sampler?
> 
> I haven't checked this thread for a little while so I appreciate Mark reaching out.


Spencer, It seems like folks keep them for no more than 1 week, and everyone adds a pick (something new and different), or some other paraphernalia to the kit.

D

----------


## soliver

Thanks guys, I'm not sure I have anything worth adding... maybe a cheap-o guitar pick I used to like or one of my business cards, LOL.

I'll try to come up with something worth adding.

----------


## darrylicshon

If you need more than a week that's ok and if you don't have anything to add thats ok also , i think it would be unfair if you had to add something to be able to receive the sampler. But if you can add that's would be great.

----------

dschonbrun, 

jhowell, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Caleb

> If you need more than a week that's ok and if you don't have anything to add thats ok also , i think it would be unfair if you had to add something to be able to receive the sampler. But if you can add that's would be great.


I don't see it as an issue of fairness but one of participation.  It has already been stated that at some point, it probably won't be possible to add something that isn't already there.  I say when that time comes get creative. Put in something small that is local to you: e.g. a decal from your local music store, a drink coaster from a local pub, etc. It could be anything but I believe it should be something.  When this thing finally winds up there will be a lot of neat stuff there, and everyone will have pitched in something, making it a real community effort.

----------

dschonbrun, 

jasona, 

jhowell, 

Mateus, 

Timbofood

----------


## Sevelos

Great enterprise! Is it possible to post a list of all the picks?
That would be very interesting and also allow me to plan which picks to add when my turn comes.

----------


## Timbofood

I had been thinking that same thing Sevelos, just what all is in the spectrum at this point? It was just one when I got it!
Shoot, one more reason to feel old!

----------


## dschonbrun

It's an incredibly extensive list.
If the current holder would care to post a list, that would be cool... or we could get a google-doc going.

----------


## soliver

I haven't received the sampler yet,... rf37 told me he would be putting it in the mail today last time we exchanged PM's so I imagine I'll be getting it about mid week. I will do my best to do a basic inventory for you guys.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Mark Gunter

Sevelos, you may have already seen this, it is a photo of all the picks in the sampler from a month-and-a-half ago. I posted this on Feb 1st I believe, would be interesting to see what else has been added. At the time this photo was taken there were 42 picks:

----------

Sevelos, 

Timbofood

----------


## Zach Wilson

42! Right on  :Smile:

----------

jhowell

----------


## soliver

Just got a PM from rf37 that he put the sampler in the mail to me yesterday, so I will hopefully get it in the coming days to have over the weekend.

Zach go ahead and PM me your address and I will be ready to send it out once I've had some time with it. I'm so busy lately that all my mandolinin' happens after midnight so I might have to make some special time.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Nice artwork 3rdegree but, wouldn't:
> "Spectra O' Plectra" be more grammatically correct?
> Plectrum is the singular.
> Not splitting hairs but, it's just me.
> I like the thought!


Actually, correct would be "Spectrum o' Plectra" - that is, a single spectrum of many plectra. Not splitting hairs, just an amateur philologist here.

[for consistent Latin, "Spectrum de Plectra"]

The others just don't sound right, but that's just me  :Grin:

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Zach go ahead and PM me your address and I will be ready to send it out once I've had some time with it. I'm so busy lately that all my mandolinin' happens after midnight so I might have to make some special time.


PM sent!

----------


## soliver

The sampler showed up today and I'm super excited to give them all a try... I'll try to post a vid of my favorites like Mark did in the newby group.

----------


## soliver

I am adding a 1.5mm Dunlop Primetone "Sculpted Plectra" Large triangle to the mix and I counted 44 picks:

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter, 

Sevelos, 

Timbofood

----------


## Kback

I just started playing and have been using a few different picks,(golden gate, Tortoise, and cheaper)  would love too try others.  Ive been looking at other picks at the music stores but this idea of a multi pick sample looks awesome.  It looks like it is going to Zack next, would like to get on the list if there is one or should I just contact Zack by PM

----------


## Zach Wilson

> I just started playing and have been using a few different picks,(golden gate, Tortoise, and cheaper)  would love too try others.  Ive been looking at other picks at the music stores but this idea of a multi pick sample looks awesome.  It looks like it is going to Zack next, would like to get on the list if there is one or should I just contact Zack by PM


Hello Kback, glad to hear you are enjoying your mando-journey so far! The Traveling pick sampler is pretty neat huh? Here is how it works...

There is a ongoing list kept here throughout the thread. When someone ask to be added they for obvious reasons go to the end. 

Here is the list...

soliver
Zach Wilson
Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos
hossamassey
Kback

Soliver has the sampler and has contacted me for my address. When he is finished sampling the goods he will ship it to me. I then will pm Gandalfa for his address and so on.

Hope that helps! This sampler has been a great experience and conversation starter. Good stuff here!

----------


## Kback

Thanks Zack for the info, I'll keep an eye on the thread.  Looking forward to trying them out.

----------


## Zach Wilson

Yup, yup! Also, welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

Been a while since a Sampler update.  What's the latest?

----------


## mandobassman

> I am adding a 1.5mm Dunlop Primetone "Sculpted Plectra" Large triangle to the mix and I counted 44 picks:


Interesting, the buffalo horn pick I added seems to have gone missing from this photo.  It was there in the photo from post #268.  I hope people are not taking picks instead of adding.  That kind of goes against the honesty rule.

----------


## soliver

I still have the sampler and will be sending it off to Zach soon... Where is it in the pic on post # 268? I'll see if maybe it fell out of the sleeve and is in the envelope.

----------


## mandobassman

Thanks Spencer. Hopefully that's the case. It's no big deal. I just hope everyone is being honest.

In the pic from post #286, it is the first photo, 2nd row down, first pick on the left. Large triangular shape, yellowish color with no markings. It's made from buffalo horn.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Image of buffalo horn pick from post #136:

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...101_182646.jpg

----------


## 3rdegree

Hmm! I didn't realize the clear one was the buffalo horn! I thought it was the odd shaped dark one in the last row of the latest pic. One of the mando players I had come over to try them all is a wood worker and he tried making one out of cow horn. He said it stunk so bad after shaping it he couldn't stand using it....

----------


## soliver

I'll be sending it off to Zach tomorrow,... been super busy and haven't had any time to try them on my new Eastman,.... frankly it sounds SO much better than my Rover, I am TOTALLY satisfied with what I've been using (Primetones) so no biggy. I'll look in the package again before I send it off.

Did I mention I bought a new Eastman,... Luvr it!!!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## dschonbrun

> I'll be sending it off to Zach tomorrow,... been super busy and haven't had any time to try them on my new Eastman,.... frankly it sounds SO much better than my Rover, I am TOTALLY satisfied with what I've been using (Primetones) so no biggy. I'll look in the package again before I send it off.
> 
> Did I mention I bought a new Eastman,... Luvr it!!!


Looks like both the black and golden horn picks are missing.  They were there when I sent it on.  Luckily the bone remains...

----------


## Zach Wilson

> I'll be sending it off to Zach tomorrow,... been super busy and haven't had any time to try them on my new Eastman,.... frankly it sounds SO much better than my Rover, I am TOTALLY satisfied with what I've been using (Primetones) so no biggy. I'll look in the package again before I send it off.
> 
> Did I mention I bought a new Eastman,... Luvr it!!!


So Excited! I'm ready  :Smile:

----------


## Northwest Steve

I would not mind getting on the list, looks like this is the current list from above -


 Gandalfa (second chance)
 Sweetpea44
 jhowell
 Sevelos
 hossamassey
 Kback
Northwest Steve

----------


## tangleweeds

I'd also love to participate. I have some picks to contribute too, ones that aren't in the picture. 

 Gandalfa (second chance)
 Sweetpea44
 jhowell
 Sevelos
 hossamassey
 Kback
 Northwest Steve[
 tangleweeds

----------


## Zach Wilson

I just got home (a bit late tonight), checked the mail and received the Sampler! It's a little late now. I'll have to try them out tomorrow and through the weekend  :Smile: 

Once again, I'm extremely excited!

----------


## soliver

Awesome!... it got there way faster than I thought it would. Enjoy!!!

----------


## soliver

Hey gang, I had posted this in the Newbies group discussion page and Mark Gunter recommended I post it here as well. I just sent the Pick sampler along to Zach Wilson, but before I did, I took a lunch break and filmed myself playing with the stand outs to me. I really enjoyed playing around with all of the different picks. There were more than just the 4 I played in the video that I thought were awesome, but I didn't want to make the video too long. Just a note on editing, my iPhone ran out of memory right as I finished with the last pick, which explains the abrupt ending FYI.

Since I filmed this video, I have bought a brand spankin' new Eastman MD305 and am super in love with it. I notice that it plays and sounds exponentially better than the Rover with the same Primetone pick so I am in no big rush to buy anything that I tried in the sampler. If I were to buy something, it would likely be one of the 4 I played in the video... even the bluechip!

Enjoy!

----------

Jeff Mando, 

Mark Gunter, 

Sevelos, 

tangleweeds

----------


## Mark Gunter

Good picking, I like your syncopation Spencer, and interesting choices.

----------


## Zach Wilson

Update on the samplers where-abouts:

I still have the sampler and am enjoying it quite a lot! I'm currently working on selling my house and don't have a whole bunch of free time to pick but when I get a minute here and there I try a new one.

I'll be sending it out in a day or two  :Smile:

----------


## Mike001

I'm going to add my name to the list. And thanks Spencer for the video. The video isn't showing in your post on my iPad but I found the direct link on your Newbie group posting
https://vimeo.com/161627269
Nice review!

Gandalfa (second chance)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos
hossamassey
Kback
Northwest Steve[
tangleweeds
Mike001

----------


## Zach Wilson

I'm all through playing the sampler (great stuff) and will be sending it soon  :Smile: 

My favs are all the Wegens, especially the black triangle one with grip holes (anyone know what that is called so I can buy one???)

I was underwhelmed by the BC. But am so glad I had the chance to try them before buying. The tone and sound was great. The spinning and slipping in my hand was not.

There are no horn picks. Bummer. Lets all play fair.

I am adding four 1.2mm, rounded JTs Picks (black, red, blue and ivory *color*) to the collection. Enjoy  :Smile: 

Zach

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

> There are no bone picks. Bummer. Lets all play fair.
> Zach


Amen to that, the one bone pick was a favorite of a couple people, I liked it so much I've spent $$$ on several buffalo horn picks since trying the sampler. If the bone picks fell out of the case somewhere and can be found, please send them on.

Zach, that black Wegen triangle made such an impression on me that I ordered it even while I had the sampler. It is a TF140B and they come two to a pack, got mine here: http://www.elderly.com/accessories/p...f140b-pick.htm

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Amen to that, the one bone pick was a favorite of a couple people, I liked it so much I've spent $$$ on several buffalo horn picks since trying the sampler. If the bone picks fell out of the case somewhere and can be found, please send them on.
> 
> Zach, that black Wegen triangle made such an impression on me that I ordered it even while I had the sampler. It is a TF140B and they come two to a pack, got mine here: http://www.elderly.com/accessories/p...f140b-pick.htm


Thanks! I'm gonna order one as well  :Smile:  I love the tone, feel and brightness of it on my Weber.

----------


## Jude Reinhardt

Big City Strings has Wegen picks and their shipping is only $1.95 per order.

Jude

----------

tangleweeds

----------


## mandobassman

> I'm all through playing the sampler (great stuff) and will be sending it soon 
> 
> My favs are all the Wegens, especially the black triangle one with grip holes (anyone know what that is called so I can buy one???)
> 
> I was underwhelmed by the BC. But am so glad I had the chance to try them before buying. The tone and sound was great. The spinning and slipping in my hand was not.
> 
> There are no horn picks. Bummer. Lets all play fair.
> 
> I am adding four 1.2mm, rounded JTs Picks (black, red, blue and ivory *color*) to the collection. Enjoy 
> ...


The large Wegen triangle with the grip holes is called the TF-140. It is available in white or black and with or without grip holes

----------


## pheffernan

Does anyplace sell the Wegen picks individually rather than in a two-pack? I really like the TF140 and would be interested to trying both the TF120 and TF100 at some point. I just don't need four of them for this experiment.

----------


## Caleb

Whoever is lifting picks from the Sampler, shame on you. Didn't your mother teach you better?  :Confused:

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Northwest Steve

> Does anyplace sell the Wegen picks individually rather than in a two-pack? I really like the TF140 and would be interested to trying both the TF120 and TF100 at some point. I just don't need four of them for this experiment.


This ebay seller sells some individually -
catherineluvstoshop01

----------

pheffernan

----------


## 3rdegree

Mark where did you buy the buffalo horn picks? I didn't realize people were making them, thought it was a one off kind of thing. It was definitely interesting sounding.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Larry Hunsberger who contributed that pick put me in touch with the guy he got it from, and I purchased two from him at $8 each. Send me a PM if you want contact info. Those two weren't as nice as the one I tried in the sampler, so I have since purchased a quantity from Viet Nam through EBay, and am pretty happy with a couple of those. I have extra now, send PM if interested in trying one - I could turn loose of a couple.

----------


## dschonbrun

> Mark where did you buy the buffalo horn picks? I didn't realize people were making them, thought it was a one off kind of thing. It was definitely interesting sounding.


I put a black buffalo horn pick into the sampler from US Blues.  They are available on Amazon.  

I'm currently creating my own picks from Amber and Black Horn, and if you have some basic wood sanding tools, and a couple wet stones you can do it too...

What specific picks have gone missing besides the horn pick already mentioned??   I can provide a hand-made horn pick to whoever has the sampler next, have several blanks ready.

----------


## Zach Wilson

The Sampler is in the mail and on its way to Gandalfa. 

Here is an updated list:

Gandalfa (on its way!!!)
Sweetpea44
jhowell
Sevelos
hossamassey
Kback
Northwest Steve
tangleweeds
Mike001

I am so glad to participate in this. 

Zach

----------


## Paul South

I would like to be added to the list, thanks!

Here is an updated list:

 Gandalfa (on its way!!!)
 Sweetpea44
 jhowell
 Sevelos
 hossamassey
 Kback
 Northwest Steve
 tangleweeds
 Mike001
 Paul South

----------


## JeffD

I have ordered horn picks from Dugain. Lots of exotic materials.

----------

gtani7

----------


## Zach Wilson

> I have ordered horn picks from Dugain. Lots of exotic materials.


Very cool JeffD. I only wish they made a few more shapes. I guess I could "improve" the pick to fit my preference (rounded) but would rather not have to do that and risk messing up.

----------


## 3rdegree

Been a while since last update.. what's the latest?

----------


## mandobassman

> Larry Hunsberger who contributed that pick put me in touch with the guy he got it from, and I purchased two from him at $8 each. Send me a PM if you want contact info. Those two weren't as nice as the one I tried in the sampler, so I have since purchased a quantity from Viet Nam through EBay, and am pretty happy with a couple of those. I have extra now, send PM if interested in trying one - I could turn loose of a couple.


James Hammond is the guy I bought mine from, which the one I donated to the Sampler.  He has a current ad in the Classifieds.  One of my concerns about a handmade buffalo horn pick was consistency.  Thickness, point, smoothness of the edge.  The comments here seem to indicate that they can sound very different from pick to pick.  Consistency is one of the things I look for in a pick, which is why I gave up on using buffalo horn.  However, for those who want to try for themselves, here's a link to his current Classified ad.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/97774#97774

----------


## Mark Gunter

Larry, as I mentioned above, I had several email exchanges with him and bought two from him, what he has now does not compare with the one you'd contributed to the sampler. Since then I've purchased a lot of ten from Bruce Wei on eBay (I suspect that James does the same). I currently have more than I need, and would happily send one to anybody who wants it (while supplies last). Just shoot me a PM if you're interested. Personally, I would never again pay someone $8 for one of these. Whoever absconded with pick from the sampler got a good one. Among the 12 I bought, there are some I like but they are not as nice as that one was.

----------


## Sweetpea44

I'm also curious on the status of the picks (since I should be close to getting them on the list).  Any news from the current holder of the picks?   :Smile:

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Whoever absconded with pick from the sampler got a good one.


Might have to attach a nannycam to the Traveling Pick Sampler........................... :Sleepy:

----------


## Timbofood

The thief will never have good strings last more than an hour on his instruments! Shame, hang your head!
That's just bad Juju!

----------


## MediumMando5722

I'd love to get on the list, but I'm aware that I'm extremely new here and don't mind if I need to wait awhile.

When I started playing guitar 24 years ago, Guitar Player ran an article called "Picks: The Ultimate EQ," where John Christ from the band Danzig detailed the importance of listening to the differences between picks. Since then, picks have been my favorite piece of gear, and I've never walked into a music store without buying one... or 20. 

As such, I have an enormous collection, and I'd love to add a bunch of stuff the sampler doesn't cover.

----------


## Zach Wilson

Any updates on the samplers where-abouts? I sent it a while back.

----------


## Mike001

Has anybody tried to contact him?

----------


## MandoMN18

Hi,
If the sampler is found I would love to be added to the list!
Thank you!

----------


## Eric C.

This seems to be how the last pick sampler ended years ago...

----------


## Sweetpea44

How frustrating .... I think I was close to being the next one on the list!   :Mad:

----------


## Zach Wilson

Just so everyone knows.... I sent it. I do not have it. Just clearing my name  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

Plug in the tracking number and see if it actually made it to the recipient.

----------

Sweetpea44

----------


## 3rdegree

See Zach, sh*t happens!! ; )

Eric, I'll be home over the weekend of the 4th for sure, looking to play with you all! I'm going to the Chris Thile String Summit events the week before at the Kennedy Center in D.C. Should be epic...

----------


## Zach Wilson

I guess sometimes it does happen  :Smile:

----------


## Timbofood

Gee, I have sent tens of thousands of dollars worth of diamonds time and time again probably totaling in the million plus range over forty some years, not ONE loss!
A box of picks with a value of a couple hundred (?) I would not have spent the money on tracking, maybe the postmaster general owns a Loar, is a lurker and, wanted to try the sampler?

----------


## soliver

Wow, what a bummer! I SO loved trying the pick sampler... I hope it turns up!... Has anyone checked with Gandalfa?

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Gee, I have sent tens of thousands of dollars worth of diamonds time and time again probably totaling in the million plus range over forty some years, not ONE loss!
> A box of picks with a value of a couple hundred (?) I would not have spent the money on tracking, maybe the postmaster general owns a Loar, is a lurker and, wanted to try the sampler?


I agree with Timbo.  Between my eBay sales and working at a vintage guitar shop for years, I estimate I've sent over 8500 packages and like Timbo, not ONE loss!  As long as the person gives me the correct address, it either gets there or it gets returned to me.

I know you are joking about the postmaster part -- doubtful anyone would risk their job and benefits for picks -- even TWO Blue Chips................!!!

----------


## mandobassman

Gandalfa was the guy I was supposed to send it to when I was done with the sampler back in the middle of October.  He didn't answer my PM for over a week, so I passed it on to the next on the list.  If I remember correctly, he didn't get back on the Forum for several weeks and then wanted to get back on the list.  Now it's the second time he has gone MIA when it's his turn for the picks.

----------


## Caleb

Most shipments now come with a tracking number as a standard feature, at least most of what I've shipped via USPS of late has.  

Who knows, maybe the Sampler will turn up.  Hope so.

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Gandalfa was the guy I was supposed to send it to when I was done with the sampler back in the middle of October.  He didn't answer my PM for over a week, so I passed it on to the next on the list.  If I remember correctly, he didn't get back on the Forum for several weeks and then wanted to get back on the list.  Now it's the second time he has gone MIA when it's his turn for the picks.


I know through messages that he received the picks but I'm unsure where they are now. I'm not pointing any fingers.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Strange

----------


## Sweetpea44

I'm on the list to get them after Gandalfa - I have not heard from him, nor do I have the picks.  I'm assuming he still has them?

----------


## Timbofood

I just hope Gandalfa has been simply too busy sampling and experimenting with the sampler. It was easy for me, it was just one pick!
There are nefarious characters out there who may have absconded with the goods but, let's hope not.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Eric C.

Looking forward to it! Thile and the Punch Brothers periodically have week long workshops at Oberlin College. I'm always "too busy" to go to any, unfortunately. 




> See Zach, sh*t happens!! ; )
> 
> Eric, I'll be home over the weekend of the 4th for sure, looking to play with you all! I'm going to the Chris Thile String Summit events the week before at the Kennedy Center in D.C. Should be epic...

----------


## Emmett Marshall

Dang! This thing was going so great, and I was even gathering the confidence to ask that my name be added to the list so I could try a bunch of picks on my octave.  I hope it turns up soon for everyone.  I wonder how much it costs to add "signature required" on a small package like this?  It can't be more than a couple bucks right?  The "thing" is, participation in something like this requires active communication with others.  People seem to get a bit annoyed with me in this day and age because I prefer to follow up with phone calls.  I'm not trying to tell anyone how to run the show, but maybe a phone number should be part of this process?  There's too much anonymity on the Internet I think.

----------


## wooq

I agree with the "dang" sentiment.  I'm hoping that the last guy is just not a frequent visitor here, or can't afford internet right now, or was hiking across the Gobi to learn the music of the nomads but had an encounter with a Mongolian death worm and will get it in the mail when he gets back from the hospital, or something.  We ought to have contact information, because you never know about those death worms.

If/when it shows up again, please put me on the list.  I actually have a couple picks to add.

----------


## Jeff Mando

I'm guessing that is the case....he's probably just operating on a different timetable than most of us.  Some folks can only get online once every two or three weeks for whatever reason......public library access, vacation, work, broken computer, lack of transportation, who knows?

----------


## dschonbrun

There are two different BC's in the sampler, the most common shapes.

----------


## Gandalfa

Sorry I've been offline.  There was a family emergency and I had to go out of town shortly after I received the package.  I will mail it tomorrow if I can figure out who to send it to.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Sevelos, 

tangleweeds

----------


## Gandalfa

Oh, I see upthread it is Sweetpea44 who gets it next.. 
the pick sampler is great!  I love the Blue Chip picks, also the Dawg picks.  It was amazing the difference in the sound.  I let a friend try the Blue Chip on her guitar, and she was sold as well.

----------


## Gandalfa

I'm adding an anonymous wooden pick.  I don't have any others that are not already represented.

----------


## Sweetpea44

Thank you Gandalfa for reaching out.  I responded to your PM.  I hope everything is ok with you and your family.   I'm excited to try all these picks!   :Smile:

----------


## Zach Wilson

Glad to hear from you Gandalfa! Also glad to hear you enjoyed the picks  :Smile:

----------


## Emmett Marshall

Please add my name to the list. I'm sure I've got some picks I can toss in - just not sure which ones yet.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Back up and running! The pick sampler was the most fun I'd had in a while, and it's great fun to watch it continue to grow and weild its magic on others!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jhowell

Really looking forward also...glad things are cool. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Timbofood

Gandalfa, I understand how family emergencies can throw a wrench in the works, hope all has resolved with positive outcome? Best wishes!

----------


## Sweetpea44

Got the picks today!   Can't wait to try them all out while relaxing tomorrow on Mother's Day!   :Smile:

----------

Caleb

----------


## Zach Wilson

Sound like a good way to spend the day!

----------


## Sweetpea44

Just a quick note .... I've been enjoying this pick sampler a lot!  My husband has also tried out some of the picks on his guitars.   :Smile:   There appears to be around 45 picks in here, though some are duplicates/multiples of certain brands.  I'll contact the next person on the list (jhowell) in another day or two and try to mail them out by saturday since that would have been a week.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

Caleb, 

jhowell

----------


## Paul Merlo

> I would like to be added to the list, thanks!
> 
> Here is an updated list:
> 
>  Gandalfa (on its way!!!)
>  Sweetpea44
>  jhowell
>  Sevelos
>  hossamassey
> ...


Is this the latest list?  Please add me to the end.

----------


## Sweetpea44

Just sent the Traveling Pick Sampler off to the next on the list .... jhowell.  Thanks to everyone thus far!  I enjoyed messing around with all the different kinds out there.  At the end of the day, I still like my PrimeTone and Wegen, but I was glad I got to try out the Blue Chip and the rest.   :Smile:   I didn't have too many picks to add that weren't already in there.  I use a fairly thin pick when playing my single course electric mando, so I threw some of those in there as something different.  Thanks again to everyone for making this a fun experience!   :Mandosmiley:

----------

Caleb, 

jhowell

----------


## tangleweeds

If this is too complicated shoot me down, but I have a bunch of interesting picks that are duplicated in the sampler, but I'd love to share them with others who might have more restricted pick access than I. Online sellers like to sell bags of 6 - 12, and I don't need so many just to try something out. 

Is the group mind sufficiently morally evolved to handle duplicate picks being added and subtracted from the sampler as it travels, i.e.*never remove* an *unique* picktry to *add unique* picks*share duplicate* picks (give and take in balance as best you can)If unique shares get hard, adding logo picks from favorite local music stores could be fun.

P.S. I empathize with gandalfa - back in the days of traveling video tapes, my house sitter received one and helpfully put it someplace weird and never told me. Very e-embarrassing when they tracked me down post-vacation.

----------


## Timbofood

That's why I added half a dozen of the Dunlop lavender tortex, waaaaaaay back when this started.

----------

tangleweeds

----------


## Upis Land

I would love to be added to the list. Thanks.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> If this is too complicated shoot me down, but I have a bunch of interesting picks that are duplicated in the sampler, but I'd love to share them with others who might have more restricted pick access than I. Online sellers like to sell bags of 6 - 12, and I don't need so many just to try something out. 
> 
> Is the group mind sufficiently morally evolved to handle duplicate picks being added and subtracted from the sampler as it travels, i.e.*never remove* an *unique* picktry to *add unique* picks*share duplicate* picks (give and take in balance as best you can)If unique shares get hard, adding logo picks from favorite local music stores could be fun.
> 
> P.S. I empathize with gandalfa - back in the days of traveling video tapes, my house sitter received one and helpfully put it someplace weird and never told me. Very e-embarrassing when they tracked me down post-vacation.


Mentioned here before, but I have a number of buffalo horn picks and would be happy send one to anyone who wants one, or trade for any brand large triangle picks . . . contact via PM if interested.

----------

tangleweeds

----------


## jhowell

Wow!  I've had the sampler not quite a week and I'll be sending it on next Monday ( to Sevelos).  To set the stage, I'm a beginning player and through mostly lurking on this forum I have come to use Dunlop Prime Tones.  I also have both gen I and II of the Dawg picks that I used to use on a guitar.  I'm sure everyone on the list was salivating to try the Blue Chips and honestly, the big one is my favorite of the pack...but not favorite enough to spend fixed income on.  lol  Kinda liked the red V-pick, too.  I'll be adding a couple of Cool Pick guitar picks to the collection.  The 1.0 triangle is the pick that I'm using to get the feel of a multiple string tremolo and the blue jazzer is one pick that is always in my wallet.

A great big thank you to all who have participated!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Sevelos

----------


## 3rdegree

I added that red V Pick, pretty interesting. Picked it up at Carter's when there. I'm interested to hear what everyone thought compared well to the Blue Chip as many folks don't want to spend that much. My friend and I thought the Prime Tones were very similar for a fraction of the cost.

----------


## wooq

The current list as far as I can tell:

jhowell (current)
Sevelos (next)
hossamassey
Kback
Northwest Steve
tangleweeds
Mike001
Paul South 
Chris Bowsman
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq
Paul Merlo
Upis Land

----------

Emmett Marshall

----------


## Timbofood

Is the red "V" a "jalapeño?"
I have one of them and like it quite a bit.....for me.

----------


## jhowell

Tim--

I think it is, but 3rdegree would know for sure.  I must confess to liking/needing some grippiness on my picks.  I do like the embossed Prime Tone over the smooth and I like the rounded pick over the pointier version.  YMMV

Best --Jim

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Jim,
I found even with the "traction holes" I needed some gum Arabic (candle stickum stuff really) on it.
I still think it was a stroke of genius on Caleb's part to start this!

----------

Caleb

----------


## dschonbrun

> Mentioned here before, but I have a number of buffalo horn picks and would be happy send one to anyone who wants one, or trade for any brand large triangle picks . . . contact via PM if interested.


Mark, I'm in a similar position... I don't need more than one of each model and have extras.  It may be worth starting a second iteration of the sampler to ensure a greater number of pickers can benefit.  Any thoughts?

D

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Hi David, it's a great thought, a really good idea, but . . . I don't think the timing would be quite right for something like that. Off the top of my head, these thoughts, open for discussion.

1. We have this sampler going around, and IMHO it's one of the best ideas I've ever seen and benefited me greatly as a newbie to be able to try 40+ picks. The idea of this sampler, as I understood it, was to TRY the picks, ADD to it if you can, then SEND it INTACT to the NEXT person inline. Sometime in the distant future, it would probably be raffled to a lucky guy or gal with the proceeds going to mandolincafe.com support. Already some picks have gone missing, and logically I can't imagine how the current sampler will end. At any rate, it might be confusing to start another project similar to this at this time?

2. Member Tangleweeds in post #355 above has already suggested using the current sampler to do what you are suggesting with it, by modifying the "rules of play" with this sampler. If this is done, I see no reason to start another such project.

These are just my initial thoughts, David. If you think that starting a new project that is meant to provide a choice of picks for the taking has significant merits and won't lessen this current project, and can be implemented with relative ease, I'd be happy to contribute - I no longer have a bunch of extra picks, but I would be willing at sometime to buy an assortment to give freely - because many newbies don't have a variety to choose from, and after doing this for about a year now, I have some favorites that I wouldn't mind subsidizing for newbies to try and keep what they want, pass on the rest.

Probably not a good time to start something new, and this thread might not be the appropriate place to discuss it at any rate.

Just my two pennies.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Another thought, David, you could post a picture of what you have to offer in my thread titled "Free Picks" - that thread title will probably continue to get readers. Downside, you have to deal with a number of PMs and send out several individual packets . . . upside, you may get to know some interesting members better through the personal messages and emails. Everything has its cost and its benefits. I dealt with maybe 6 or 7 PMs and two emails over that thread, and the time involved was minimal with a big return in personal satisfaction and making new friends.

----------

MediumMando5722

----------


## jhowell

Hey all--

The sampler is on its way to Ari in Tel Aviv.  There's a bit of transit time involved from the west coast of the US to Israel, have patience  :Smile:   For a beginning player that doesn't live in Lansing or Nashville, the pick sampler is just a godsend.  Thanks to all!

Best--Jim

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Sevelos

----------


## Caleb

The Sampler has gone international.  How cool!

----------

Sevelos

----------


## 3rdegree

Shalom!

----------

Sevelos

----------


## Timbofood

> The Sampler has gone international.  How cool!


I would never have guessed that!
How amazingly cool!
Stars in your crown Caleb!
Did I tell you my Godfather was named Caleb?

----------


## Caleb

> I would never have guessed that!
> How amazingly cool!
> Stars in your crown Caleb!
> Did I tell you my Godfather was named Caleb?


You didn't.  Very cool.

----------


## darrylicshon

I sent it to Canada after i was done so I'm glad to see it going out of the usa again. I enjoyed the sampler and hope others do as much as i did.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## JeffD

I don't want to be put on the list, but I have some picks I would like to donate to the sampler. They are wooden picks, made of lignum vitae, and I think they are worth trying out.

So how would I go about sending the picks to someone about to receive the sampler, so that person can add them to the sampler as it finds its way around and about?

----------


## Roger Moss

Please add me to the list.

----------


## Mark Gunter

JeffD, I believe the picks are on their way to Tel Aviv, Israel . . . or may already be there . . . to Sevelos. My suggestion to you would be to contact hossamassey, as he is next on the list. Send your picks to him and ask him to add them to the sampler when it gets back to him from Israel.

----------

jhowell, 

Sevelos

----------


## Sevelos

Just received the picks!! 
Will send them to the next person in a week+. Will probably add 5 new ones.

Arie

----------


## Timbofood

Sevelos, I am curious as to how long the shipping time was?
Have a wonderful time experimenting!

----------


## jhowell

> Sevelos, I am curious as to how long the shipping time was?
> Have a wonderful time experimenting!


Tim--

Looks like two weeks, give or take.  Priority Mail would have been about half the time, but would have pushed shipping to around $50 US.  Its a really good week having all of these picks to mess about upon my mando..

Best --Jim

----------

Sevelos

----------


## Emmett Marshall

When the sampler gets to me, I'll be adding the new Fender "Tru-Shell" pick.  I ordered a few of the extra heavy in 346 style.  I've got others to add, but just don't know which yet.  :Grin:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Timbofood

For something "NOT priority" that sounds pretty quick for shipping, that's very cool.
Emmet, hat do you think of the "Tru shell"?

----------


## Emmett Marshall

> For something "NOT priority" that sounds pretty quick for shipping, that's very cool.
> Emmet, hat do you think of the "Tru shell"?


I'll have to get back to you that. The Fender picks haven't arrived yet. It should take about a week or so. The shipping was $2.95. They call it a small parcel rate because I only ordered the picks. I figure it'll be a couple months or more before the sampler makes it to North Dakota.

----------


## Timbofood

Alright,now I am going to have to wait?! Emmet, you floated that fly right past and I took it! You are evil.

----------


## Emmett Marshall

I'm not evil Timbo.  And to prove it, I'm willing to send you 5 brand new, silver engraved picks that were gifted to me from the little glass pudding dish at the check out counter in the ABC Music store in Chugwater, TX in 1984 (now out of business - bankrupt I think?).  Just send me your shipping address and enclose a $12.43 handling fee.

----------


## Timbofood

Will you take a third party out of state posted dated payroll check?
Enabler!

----------


## Sevelos

Thanks to everyone contributing to the Traveling Pick Sampler and especially to "jhowell" for sending me the picks! 
I finished testing them and sent a private message to "hossamassey" who is the next on the list, asking for his address.

I have added 5 new picks:
- Dunlop Gator Grip .71 - my current favorite pick, which I use on my Godin A8 and Tasos Katsifis Greek Bouzouki.
- Dunlop Tortex .50 - my former favorite pick, which I used for 28 years when playing my Romanian Portuguese style flat-top and my grandfather's (may he rest in peace) 1950 Russian Bowlback.
- Prodigy Klassikh M + Prodigy Laiki M - very popular Greek-bouzouki plectrums.
- Dunlop Gator Grip 0.59 - the pick Avi Avital uses  :Smile: 

All these picks are thinner than the picks in the Traveling Pick Collection and I believe will give a different perspective on mandolin playing to people testing the collection in the future.

My impressions:
I play "flat-top" mandolins and Greek bouzoukis and like them to ring. Unlike most people on the Mandolin Cafe who seem to like thick picks, I feel that very thick picks mute the sound (especially when playing tremolo and double-stops) and some of them make precise playing uncomfortable for me.
In the past I spent some money ordering from the USA various special picks that people recommended on the Cafe, including Wegens, Primetones and V-picks and didn't like them very much. I'm glad I had now the opportunity to test the BlueChips and Doug picks without having to buy them.

My favorite pick from the Pick Sampler was the Big Stubby 1.0. While it is thicker than what I am used to it is still not so thick as to mute the sound and has a sharp point which helps the string to ring. The Big Stubby 1.0 produces a fuller sound than the V-pick ULP (also in the Collection and also has a sharp point). This V-pick produces a very "thin" sound unlike the Big Stubby, perhaps because the slopes toward the point are more round in the Big Stubby. The Big Stubby is very hard and doesn't stick to the strings or between them. 
It would have been nice if the Big Stubby was slightly Bigger, don't know why it is called "Big". Its big brother, the Stubby rectangle (1.5), was just a bit too thick for me.

Other finalists: Dunlop max-grip 1.0, Dunlop 0.96 (pink), Cool heavy 1.0.

I made a quick, informal inventory listing of all the picks in the sampler:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1.	PLEC USA Andrea 1.5 (triangle)
2.	Dark Wooden Pick
3.	Jim Dunlop 204 (small, thick, black, very round tips)
4.	Jim Dunlop 207 (black, thick)
5.	Jim Dunlop 208 (Black thick)
6.	BlueChip TPR-50
7.	BlueChip CT-55
8.	Dawg
9.	Golden Gate
10.	Acoustic Music Works
11.	Jim Dunlop (manually sanded?) – big, triangular, dark brown
12.	V-Pick Medium R
13.	V-Pick Red-colored (Triangle, very thick)
14.	V-Pick Large ULP
15.	V-Pick Ultra Lite medium
16.	V-Pick (Thick, white pearl colored)
17.	Gravity Striker XL 3
18.	Chicken picks 2.1 Triangle (White)
19.	Chicken Picks 2.2 (White)
20.	Dunlop Tortex 1.5
21.	Wegen Black Triangle
22.	Wegen White triangle with round edges
23.	Wegen Regular shape white 
24.	Ultra Cool Heavy 1.0 mm, black rectangle
25.	Unknown, pointed, Black, 1.5 mm, with grip dots, black
26.	Jim Dunlop Big Stubby 1.0
27.	Jim Dunlop Stubby Triangle 1.5
28.	Dunlop max-grip 1.8 (nylon)
29.	Dunlop max-grip 1.14 
30.	Dunlop max-Grip 1.0
31.	Dunlop Primetone 1.5 Triangle (grip)
32.	Dunlop Primetone 1.0 (grip)
33.	Dunlop Primetone 1.3 round edges
34.	Dunlop primetone 1.4 triangle 
35.	White and Hard - unnamed
36.	Dark and Hard – unnamed
37.	Dunlop .96 pink
38.	Nylpro 1.4 green (D’addario)
39.	Planet Waves x-heavy triangle 1.25
40.	Fender Med metallic
41.	Cool Heavy 1.0
42.	Jim Dunlop Nylon .73
43.	Cool heavy 1.0
44.	(ADDED) Dunlop Tortex .50 (My favorite)
45.	(ADDED) Dunlop Gator .71 (My favorite)
46.	(ADDED) Dunlop Gator .59 (Avi Avital)
47.	(ADDED) Prodigy Klassikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
48.	(ADDED) Prodigy Laikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)

----------

darrylicshon, 

Emmett Marshall, 

gtani7, 

jhowell, 

Mark Gunter, 

soliver, 

tangleweeds, 

wooq

----------


## Sevelos

Hi Guys,
It has been a week and 3 private messages since I first asked hossamassey for his address. I didn't get an answer and meanwhile the pick sampler just lies there, sad and unused.
If I don't get his address until Tuesday, I am going to send the pick sampler to the next in line. I suggest that if hossamassey appears later, he could get the Sampler from the next person, without waiting in line.

----------


## dschonbrun

Sevelos, that seems more than reasonable.  Suggest you just move on to the next person in line.

----------


## Roger Moss

Yes you can only do so much then it is the responsibility of the next person to respond. It is only fair to everybody else to move on to the next person. He can always jump back in line.

----------


## soliver

Thanks sevelos for the inventory!.... I intended to do that way back when I had the sampler but never got around to it.

----------

Sevelos

----------


## Sevelos

hossamassey - thanks for sending me your address, however you didn't write me your name. 
I'm not sure whether sending without the name is a good idea. Could you please get back to me?
(I also sent a private message)

Thanks,
Arie

----------


## Sevelos

The Picks were finally sent on their way to Hossamassey.

----------


## Diz9000

Joining this discussion late, 
Is this pick sharing limited to the US only ?? Or would it depend upon added generosity of the sender to send them to the UKor elsewhere for that matter ??
If possible I'd like to be added to the bottom of the list, hoping that is a few months away . So my playing improves from Squealing Cat to at least rusty door hinge , so I can tell if the picks suddenly turn me into a mandolin virtuoso

----------


## darrylicshon

Look at the post before you, he is in Israel and the sampler is on its way back to the usa

----------


## tangleweeds

> So my playing improves from Squealing Cat to at least rusty door hinge, so I can tell if the picks suddenly turn me into a mandolin virtuoso ��


Sounds like you're working with fiddle bows, not mando picks!  :Mandosmiley: 

I don't think anyone is actually maintaining the list. It used to get copied and repasted with each new person adding their name at the bottom, but that stopped a while back. 

I've meant to go through and re-create the list adding the new names, but we've been in a home hospice situation here so I'm spread thin. Yet the lack of an up-to-date list irritates my inner administrator. If anyone else wants to step up and update the list, I'd be hugely grateful.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Tangleweeds, I wish you the best through your hospice stage. They are incredible people but, it's still a very tough time. Play when you can and keep well hydrated!

----------

tangleweeds

----------


## wooq

> Sounds like you're working with fiddle bows, not mando picks! 
> 
> I don't think anyone is actually maintaining the list. It used to get copied and repasted with each new person adding their name at the bottom, but that stopped a while back. 
> 
> I've meant to go through and re-create the list adding the new names, but we've been in a home hospice situation here so I'm spread thin. Yet the lack of an up-to-date list irritates my inner administrator. If anyone else wants to step up and update the list, I'd be hugely grateful.


A side of me loves maintaining lists and spreadsheets and data... take care, "hospice situations" aren't any fun.

Sevelos (sent)
hossamassey (en route)
Kback 
Northwest Steve
tangleweeds
Mike001
Paul South 
Chris Bowsman
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq
Paul Merlo
Upis Land
Roger Moss (new since last list)
Diz9000 (new since last list)

If I missed anyone, feel free to holler at me.

----------

Emmett Marshall, 

tangleweeds

----------


## Mark Gunter

Diz9000 (see post #393 above)

----------

wooq

----------


## wooq

> Diz9000 (see post #393 above)


Thanks!  Edited to include the aspiring rusty hinge.

----------


## Mattslouch

As its coming to the UK for Diz, I guess this is a good time to try and get myself added to the list!

----------


## Cosmic Graffiti

Hi, could I be added to the list. I have been looking for more pick selections? I will add several to the pack. 
Thank you. 
Steve

----------


## wooq

Sevelos (sent)
hossamassey (en route)
Kback 
Northwest Steve
tangleweeds
Mike001
Paul South 
Chris Bowsman
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq
Paul Merlo
Upis Land
Roger Moss
Diz9000
Mattslouch (new since last list)
Cosmic Graffiti (new since last list)

----------

tangleweeds

----------


## jhowell

Could we get a status update on the picks, please?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Sevelos

> Could we get a status update on the picks, please?


I received a message from Hossamassey at 14 July 2016, that he received the picks. It seems they survived the cross-Atlantic travels  :Smile:

----------

jhowell

----------


## Timbofood

So Sevelos, what were your impressions? Or did I simply miss them earlier?

----------


## Sevelos

Hi Timbofoot, indeed you have missed them. Here they are:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...=1#post1500764

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

That's what I get for going on vacation! Thanks.

----------


## Northwest Steve

> Could we get a status update on the picks, please?


It appears that hossamassey has had them almost a month and the list is getting pretty long. I did send him/her a PM asking to post an update. so what is a fair time to have the pics? A week or 10 days max?

----------


## MediumMando5722

Given that I now have most of the picks in the sampler, I will step out of line so the guys after me can try them sooner. 

This forum has put a serious dent in my gear budget  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Gunter

hossamassey has only eight posts in the forum I think, been a member since 2012. Last post June 29, prior to that, February of this year. Not sure how often he browses here, but I'd think he eventually will pop in and get with the program. Hopefully, he'll get email notifications of the PM's that folk have sent him.

----------


## wooq

hossamassey (current holder, has had picks over a month  :Confused:  )
Kback 
Northwest Steve
tangleweeds
Mike001
Paul South 
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq
Paul Merlo
Upis Land
Roger Moss
Diz9000
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti

Removed Chris Bowsman as per his request.

Does anyone know hossamassey, or how to get a hold of him outside the forum?  Maybe we should send our email address and/or phone # as well as our mailing address to the person before and after us in the list?

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## gtani7

Just for comparison, the Martin guitar forum did this in 2010: Wegen, red bear, John Pearse, v-pick, but i think, no BC:  http://theunofficialmartinguitarforu.../reply/1075519

----------


## MediumMando5722

> Maybe we should send our email address and/or phone # as well as our mailing address to the person before and after us in the list?


That seems like a good idea. Maybe even go one step further and make a phone call to the recipient mandatory. I don't do many Craigslist transactions anymore, but they were infinitely more likely to go smoothly if I actually talked to the person first.

I hope hossamassey comes through and keeps picks moving.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Caleb

I think the phone number idea is a good one.  If someone doesn't come by the Cafe regularly, PMs don't do much good.  It seems to me that a call or text after 10 days or so to keep things moving would be okay.

Hopefully the Sampler will be up and moving again soon...

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Roger Moss

Should we and can we institute a duration for keeping the sampler?  I only foresee keeping it about a week.  At this rate I won't see it for two years. I like the phone number idea.

----------

Caleb

----------


## houseworker

> hossamassey has only eight posts in the forum I think, been a member since 2012. Last post June 29, prior to that, February of this year. Not sure how often he browses here, but I'd think he eventually will pop in and get with the program. Hopefully, he'll get email notifications of the PM's that folk have sent him.


He's visited the forum (but didn't post) in the last couple of days.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Sevelos

----------


## Timbofood

PM works fine if someone is looking for it, I have motif ocarina turned on to give me a dope slap if I don't look.

I love spell check! It turned notification into "motif ocarina" I cant stop laughing, I'm leaving that little Pearl!

----------

Jess L., 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Paul South

What's the cost of sending the sampler package? Maybe hossamassey needs a hand with some extra cash.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> PM works fine if someone is looking for it, I have motif ocarina turned on to give me a dope slap if I don't look.
> 
> I love spell check! It turned notification into "motif ocarina" I cant stop laughing, I'm leaving that little Pearl!


"motif octarina" - LOL

Thanks for that second sentence, the first had me confused for a moment  :Wink:

----------


## Caleb

> Should we and can we institute a duration for keeping the sampler?  I only foresee keeping it about a week.  At this rate I won't see it for two years. I like the phone number idea.


A week seems reasonable, especially considering how many are waiting to try the Sampler.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Timbofood

> "motif octarina" - LOL
> 
> Thanks for that second sentence, the first had me confused for a moment


Try being the one writing it and seeing it! I nearly dropped a whole handful of mashed potatoes and gravy!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## MediumMando5722

Any updates? When I joined the forum, I was super excited to get to try a BC and other picks without shelling out the dough buy them. I've since bought them all, but it'd be a real bummer for those more patient than myself if the sampler crashed. Not a vote in favor of the goodness of humanity, either.

----------


## Paul South

Howdy Chris, I have 2 Blue Chip picks, how do you compare the Wegen pick to them......I might do the same and buy one and give up on the sampler coming my way.

----------


## MediumMando5722

> Howdy Chris, I have 2 Blue Chip picks, how do you compare the Wegen pick to them......I might do the same and buy one and give up on the sampler coming my way.


PM sent

----------


## wooq

This is getting worrisome, two months have passed.  Does anyone know how to get a hold of hossamassey outside of this forum?

----------


## Timbofood

Two months does seem a bit exessive, I could see ten days given how large the collection has become. Back when Caleb started it, he sent me a pick, now it's fifty! Very cool bit of honor system sharing, hossamassey will come around or, may he get a finger cramp for sitting in the picks for so long.

----------


## Caleb

If the Sampler doesn't surface soon, let's start it up again, this time with phone numbers and some ground rules.

----------

jhowell

----------


## Timbofood

It was just so "gentlemanly", screaming of mutual respect, sorry it's gone astray. But for round two, in retrospect, I don't think I want to be number two, I missed out on a bunch of really cool stuff.

----------

jhowell

----------


## MediumMando5722

I have an absurd pick collection. I'm not opposed to putting forth a bunch of them to kick it off.

----------

jhowell

----------


## Mark Gunter

I have a bunch extras, too, Caleb. Will send you a PM.

----------

jhowell

----------


## Cosmic Graffiti

Lets keep this train moving. There is always going to be someone that interrupts the flow of a good thing (for good reasons or not, who is to say, the current care taker of the picks might be having an emergency). Reason enough to have two sets in circulation? 

I have several picks to throw in and I also just made $40.00 during my first busking outing. If someone creates a cart at Elderly and picks a selection of picks I will pay for them out of that busking money and we can have them sent to the next person in line. I will also forward the ones that I have. 

Its the least I can do for all the information this board has supplied. 

Lets go! Someone make a cart and send it to me as I am not seasoned enough to really do a great selection. 

Steve

----------

jhowell

----------


## Paul Merlo

There's a post a few pages back w/ the inventory of the sampler.  It might be a good place to start if we rebuild this collection.  I'm around 10 spots down the list, but I'd still like to participate in this.  Hopefully the original package comes back around soon too.

----------


## MediumMando5722

Please see the other thread regarding the second incarnation of the pick sampler.

----------


## soliver

I've got a BUNCH of 3.0mm Big Stubbies I'll throw a few into the bag. Who are we sending them to? Caleb?

----------


## MediumMando5722

> I've got a BUNCH of 3.0mm Big Stubbies I'll throw a few into the bag. Who are we sending them to? Caleb?


I think we're going to send them to the next in line, but follow the other thread to be certain. There are going to be some ground rules established.

----------


## Timbofood

Maybe this thread should be closed to avoid too much (more) confusion? Scott, Mike opinion on that?

----------


## Kback

My apologies to everyone, I have received the pick sample from Hossamassy two weeks ago.  I hadn't been on the site in a while to see the concerns.  I am ready to send them on and will reach out to the next person.  This has been a great opportunity, but it does take some time to try so many.

Keith

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch, 

Sevelos

----------


## Sevelos

That's good news!
I was already going through my pick collection choosing picks for Sampler #2  :Smile:

----------


## 3rdegree

Whew! That was a close one for the Spectra of Plectra!

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Northwest Steve

I did receive the original pick sampler from Kback. It is now in Spokane, WA if anyone would like to try out a few. I will bet it off to the next in line shortly.

----------


## wooq

Northwest Steve (current)
tangleweeds (next)
Mike001
Paul South 
Chris Bowsman
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq
Paul Merlo
Upis Land
Roger Moss
Diz9000
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti

----------


## MediumMando5722

> Northwest Steve (current)
> tangleweeds (next)
> Mike001
> Paul South 
> MandoMN18
> Emmett Marshall
> wooq
> Paul Merlo
> Upis Land
> ...


Updated without me

----------


## Northwest Steve

Picks are on their way to tangleweeds in Portland, OR

----------

Caleb

----------


## Upis Land

No one seems to be in a rush to sign up for the pick sampler II from the other thread. How about the folks on the list over here?

----------


## Stompbox

If possible, as a newb, I would certainly enjoy signing up for this one too.   Just let me know.

 Thanks!

----------


## Chris Daniels

Hello all,

Since we now have two pick samplers going around but a list was never established for the second, I have sent everyone on the current list a PM asking which of the two they would prefer. If you would please reply and let me know we can all have some idea of where each will be headed. Here is the list as I understand it:

tangleweeds (Current holder of Sampler I)
LowNSlow (Sampler II)
Mike001
Paul South 
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq
Paul Merlo
Roger Moss
Diz9000
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti
Stompbox

Thanks. C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Mike001

I prefer sampler 1 if that's ok.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> I prefer sampler 1 if that's ok.


You're next in line for sampler 1 so I don't blame you!  :Smile: 

I know the first sampler has more picks but I'll take an inventory when the 2nd gets to me and will post the known contents of both so folks know what they'll be getting. I think there's plenty of good stuff either way.

C.

----------

gtani7, 

Timbofood

----------


## Roger Moss

So what does the list for the second sampler look like?

----------


## Chris Daniels

> So what does the list for the second sampler look like?


I expect to have sampler 2 in hand as early as today so I'll take inventory and post the list so folks can make a better informed decision. Based on the original contributions it looks like a pretty good selection.

C.

----------

gtani7

----------


## Caleb

More info and more often, and a quicker turnaround time, will probably get more folks interested in both the Samplers.  LowNSlow is doing a great job stepping it up in this regard.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Update:

I now have Sampler #2 in hand and will post inventory in the next few days. I've gotten some response about sampler preference so here is the current list with updates (anyone who does not respond still keeps their place in line for sampler #1):

tangleweeds (Current holder of Sampler I)
LowNSlow (Current holder of Sampler II)
Mike001 - Next in line for Sampler I
Paul South 
MandoMN18
Emmett Marshall
wooq - Sampler I
Paul Merlo - Currently next in line for Sampler II
Roger Moss - Waiting on inventory to decide
Diz9000 - Requests temporary removal from the list.
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti
Stompbox - Sampler II

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Sevelos

What picks does sampler #2 contain? Is it significantly different from #1 ?

----------


## Roger Moss

Go ahead and put me down for #1.
Thanks.

----------


## tangleweeds

I'm so sorry there was an unexpected death in the family, and I never even got to open the pick sampler. Please PM me who I should send it to next. I can't apologize enough, I simply misplaced and forgot about it in the chaos.

1001 apologies, this is one of my worst mess ups ever.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Tangleweeds,

So sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and your loved ones during what are certainly trying times.

No worries about the sampler, it is of little consequence in the grand scheme of things. The next in line is Mike001 and I'll make sure to send both you and him a PM requesting that you two exchange contact info. If you'd like I can add you to the bottom of either sampler list so you'll have the opportunity again when things are hopefully more accommodating.

For everyone else, here is an updated list based on the latest responses and requests:

Sampler I

tangleweeds - Current holder of Sampler I
Mike001 - Next in line for Sampler I
MandoMN18 - (No PM response)
wooq
Roger Moss
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)

Sampler II

LowNSlow - Current holder of Sampler II
Paul Merlo - Next in line for Sampler II
Stompbox

I'm finishing up with Sampler II this weekend and will get an inventory posted as promised before sending it on to Paul Merlo early in the week. Below is a pic of the set before my additions which will include a different style of V-pick that what's already in, 3 different Dunlop Primetones, a Dunlop Jazz III (Eric Johnson sig), a probably a couple of others.



C.

----------


## Stompbox

If possible, I did also sign up for sampler I.  I would like to try anything and everything.

----------


## Mike001

I sent Tangleweeds my address info. As soon as I receive the sampler I plan to have it in route to the next person the following day. If MandoMN18 doesn't respond then I'll try wooq.

----------


## Caleb

Just a thought...  I'm wondering if talk of both Samplers in the same thread isn't going to get confusing?

----------


## Chris Daniels

Dealing with both pick samplers in one place might lead to some mild confusion but since I'm trying to shepherd both along until a more sustainable method can be found it's much easier for me to deal with one thread instead of two. Plus, there are only two so far interested in Sampler II: one has posted above and I will be contacting the other for his address as the next recipient so it's manageable at the moment. 

Anyway, here is the inventory of Sampler II, a nice quality collection indeed. An asterisk* indicates the new picks I've added. Any number in parentheses indicates quantity.

Bluechip CT55
Wegen M200
Wegen TF140
Wegen Bluegrass (black)
Wegen Bluegrass (white)
1.5mm D'Andrea ProPlec
.50mm D'Andrea Deltrex triangle
Dawg
Golden Gate
V-Pick Lite Large Pointed
V-Pick Jazz Mando
V-Pick Lite Medium rounded triangle *
(6) Hand shaped/buffed Apatius
1.4mm Dunlop Primetone 512P triangle with grip *
1.5mm Dunlop Primetone 514P semi-round with grip *
1.3mm Dunlop Primetone 515P semi-round *
Dunlop Jazz III Eric Johnson signature *
2.0mm Dunlop Yngvie Malmstein signature *
(2) 3.0mm Big Stubby (one with a worn tip for a nice rounded profile)
(2) 1.5mm Dunlop Tortex standard
1.5mm Dunlop Gator Grip
2.0mm Dunlop Tortex standard
1.0mm Dunlop Max-Grip
.60mm Dunlop Nylon
Thick Dunlop 207
1.52mm Clayton triangle
Medium Ibanez Steve Vai signature
(4) Heavy unmarked (buffalo?) horn triangles
(7) Heavy Fender standard in various colors
Medium Fender triangle
Medium 'Big Dog' standard
Medium pink standard
Thin white triangle (worn)
Thin red nylon pointed triangle
Thin 'Nick Cowan' standard

This sampler has taught me a lot about how shape and thickness play a big role in both tone and playability. Personally, I'm sticking with what had already been my preferred pick: the 1.3mm Dunlop Primetone 515P semi-round, which I am including. I really liked many of the other picks, especially the ones in the first half of the list, but I have found I like more rounded vs. pointed/triangle and between 1.3 and 1.5mm so the others were at a disadvantage from the start. I still want to try other models more closely aligned with my preferences to see if the perfect pick for me actually exists so I'll be adding my name to the Sampler I list for further research.

As an open call to everyone who might stumble upon this thread, the recipient list for either sampler hasn't been this short in a long time so if you're interested let me know and I'll get your name added. I don't plan on being the overseer for either sampler forever but for now I'm willing to do the legwork necessary to help get them back into heavy rotation.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Mattslouch, 

MrYikes, 

Paul Merlo

----------


## Mike001

I received sampler 1 from Tangleweeds today. I plan to send it out to the next person on Monday but that's dependant on whether or not I have an address to send it to. MandoMN18 is next in line according to the list. I sent him a PM last Sunday requesting his address but I've yet to hear from him. Wooq is next in line after him and I just sent him a PM in case I don't hear from MandoMN18. I think a week is plenty of time for a response but if I haven't heard from MandoMN18 by Monday its going to Wooq as long as he gives me an address by then.

----------

Caleb

----------


## MrYikes

I would like to be added to either list.

----------


## Chris Daniels

As of Saturday Sampler II is the hands of Paul Merlo.

Updated recipient list, with those who would like to try both added to each:

*Sampler I*

Mike001 - Current holder of Sampler I
MandoMN18 - (No PM response)
wooq
Roger Moss
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
LowNSlow  :Wink: 
Stompbox
Paul Merlo
MrYikes

*Sampler II*

Paul Merlo - Current holder of Sampler II
Stompbox
MrYikes

Also, here is the last confirmed inventory of Sampler I. Looks like it only has a slight edge over #II which is catching up quickly.

1.	PLEC USA Andrea 1.5 (triangle)
2.	Dark Wooden Pick
3.	Jim Dunlop 204 (small, thick, black, very round tips)
4.	Jim Dunlop 207 (black, thick)
5.	Jim Dunlop 208 (Black thick)
6.	BlueChip TPR-50
7.	BlueChip CT-55
8.	Dawg
9.	Golden Gate
10.	Acoustic Music Works
11.	Jim Dunlop (manually sanded?) – big, triangular, dark brown
12.	V-Pick Medium R
13.	V-Pick Red-colored (Triangle, very thick)
14.	V-Pick Large ULP
15.	V-Pick Ultra Lite medium
16.	V-Pick (Thick, white pearl colored)
17.	Gravity Striker XL 3
18.	Chicken picks 2.1 Triangle (White)
19.	Chicken Picks 2.2 (White)
20.	Dunlop Tortex 1.5
21.	Wegen Black Triangle
22.	Wegen White triangle with round edges
23.	Wegen Regular shape white 
24.	Ultra Cool Heavy 1.0 mm, black rectangle
25.	Unknown, pointed, Black, 1.5 mm, with grip dots, black
26.	Jim Dunlop Big Stubby 1.0
27.	Jim Dunlop Stubby Triangle 1.5
28.	Dunlop max-grip 1.8 (nylon)
29.	Dunlop max-grip 1.14 
30.	Dunlop max-Grip 1.0
31.	Dunlop Primetone 1.5 Triangle (grip)
32.	Dunlop Primetone 1.0 (grip)
33.	Dunlop Primetone 1.3 round edges
34.	Dunlop primetone 1.4 triangle 
35.	White and Hard - unnamed
36.	Dark and Hard – unnamed
37.	Dunlop .96 pink
38.	Nylpro 1.4 green (D’addario)
39.	Planet Waves x-heavy triangle 1.25
40.	Fender Med metallic
41.	Cool Heavy 1.0
42.	Jim Dunlop Nylon .73
43.	Cool heavy 1.0
44.	Dunlop Tortex .50
45.	Dunlop Gator .71
46.	Dunlop Gator .59 (Avi Avital)
47.	Prodigy Klassikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
48.	Prodigy Laikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter, 

MrYikes

----------


## Mike001

So far I've received no PM response from MandoMN18 or Wooq. Next in line after them is Roger Moss who promptly responded yesterday (thank you Roger). I'll give it 1 more day and if I haven't heard from MandoMN18 or Wooq it will be shipped out to Roger tomorrow.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> So far I've received no PM response from MandoMN18 or Wooq. Next in line after them is Roger Moss who promptly responded yesterday (thank you Roger). I'll give it 1 more day and if I haven't heard from MandoMN18 or Wooq it will be shipped out to Roger tomorrow.


FYI, I did get a response from wooq within 3 days of my original sampler preference PM so chances are good you'll hear from him. I never got a response from MandoMN18.

C.

----------


## Mike001

Sampler1 is now on the way to Roger Moss since I never heard from MandoMN18 or Wooq. It was sent by priority mail w/tracking and the expected delivery date is this Thursday. Thanks to all who contributed to this fine collection and to LowNSlow for managing the thread. 

I already owned a lot of the picks so I was able to get through the sampler in a couple of hours. I was mainly interested in trying the BlueChips and preferred the TPR-50 over the CT-55. Made for a really nice slippery tremolo but I didn't think it was so much better that it justified the price. I think my favorites were the Dunlop 207 and 208. Both seem to improve my picking speed and accuracy so I'll be adding some of those to my collection. I'm presently using prime tones and V-Picks and the 207/208 were the only ones that made me want to consider changing up. They all have pro's and cons so it really just depends on what kind of music I'm playing at the time. 

I was only able to add a couple of picks that weren't already in there and that was a Dunlop Ultra 1.14 and an Ernie Ball medium that was used by Brad Paisley during an Opry performance. I know it's not a mando pick per say but I thought some of you might get a kick out of playing an actual performance pick with some history behind it. It's the red teardrop with Ernie Ball on one side and Brad's name on the other.

----------


## wooq

I replied today, 3 days after you sent the PM.

But since you already sent them, I guess put me back on the list somewhere.

----------


## Mike001

Well as fate would have it I received Wooq's info 15 minutes after I sent the sampler to Roger. Sorry Wooq but I hadn't heard from you since my PM on noon Saturday. I don't know how LowNSlow wants to handle it but I would say go ahead and send your info to Roger Moss to avoid anymore delays.

----------


## wooq

Anyone have objections to me hopping in line behind Roger?  I don't mind going to the end of the line if necessary, my fault I didn't respond right away... but was looking forward to giving the picks a whirl!

Thanks,
James

----------


## Bobby Booth

What's this sampler thing, sorry just joined.

----------


## Chris Daniels

I have no problem with James (wooq) being bumped only one spot to be the next in line for #1. We're not here to punish anyone who doesn't log on to the Cafe on a daily basis. *gasp!*  :Wink: 

It might be a good idea for each new recipient to reach out to the next in line via PM to swap phone numbers as soon as they get the sampler. That way the next guy/gal will have a week or two to reply.

C.

----------


## Mattslouch

Its so close I can almost taste it. 
No problem with Wooq hopping back in though!  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Gunter

> What's this sampler thing, sorry just joined.


Bobby, this is something that quite a few of us have gotten going here so that we can try a large variety of picks. The idea came from member Caleb (see the first post in this thread).

To get on board, you simply request the sampler in this thread. Your name is then added to the list, and when your turn comes up, the person just ahead of you will send a personal message via this forum requesting your mailing address and phone number. Once you receive the sampler, you'll have a week or two to try out all the picks. You'll be responsible for contacting the next person in line and securing their mailing address and phone number, and for paying the postage to send it on. It is also a given that you will add a couple of picks of your own to the sampler if at all possible.

You do not get to keep picks from the sampler, you get to try them out.

----------


## jhammond

This is an awesome idea. I would like to be on the list for one of the samplers. I think I can add a few picks from my collection.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## wooq

Since a the next couple guys said it's okay, I'll go ahead and hop back in line after Roger Moss.  Sent him a PM with my contact info.  So the sampler #1 order currently goes:



Roger Moss
wooq
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
LowNSlow 
Stompbox
Paul Merlo
MrYikes

MandoMN18 - (No PM response) was before me, so I'm not sure to do with him/her...

----------


## Chris Daniels

> This is an awesome idea. I would like to be on the list for one of the samplers. I think I can add a few picks from my collection.


jhammond,

Welcome! I'll add you to the sampler II list because the wait is much shorter. I can add you to the list for #1 also if you would like.

*Sampler II*

Paul Merlo - Current holder of Sampler II
Stompbox
MrYikes
jhammond

Also, I know you mentioned in your PM having some buffalo horn picks to add. There are four picks in sampler II that I believe are buffalo horn but if yours are different (thickness, shape, point, etc) please add them because it would be cool to have a large variety to make the sampler unique. If very similar to what is already in #2, perhaps we could figure out a way to get them into Sampler I since I don't see any horn picks in the inventory (it has been through a few more hands since the list was updated so that might have changed).

C.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Did anyone else notice? If you follow Mandolin Cafe on Facebook, you may have noticed that the Cafe posted a mention of this thread there today. Cool stuff.  :Cool: 

Thanks to Scott and friends for promoting this resource . . .

(edit: oops, the MC post was placed yesterday, not today)

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Paul Merlo

> Did anyone else notice? If you follow Mandolin Cafe on Facebook, you may have noticed that the Cafe posted a mention of this thread there today. Cool stuff. 
> 
> Thanks to Scott and friends for promoting this resource . . .
> 
> (edit: oops, the MC post was placed yesterday, not today)


I saw that - and Liked it too!  

(status update: I'm almost done sifting through Sampler #2 and will post my notes and observations soon...)

----------


## jhammond

> jhammond,
> 
> Welcome! I'll add you to the sampler II list because the wait is much shorter. I can add you to the list for #1 also if you would like.
> 
> *Sampler II*
> 
> Paul Merlo - Current holder of Sampler II
> Stompbox
> MrYikes
> ...


Thank you for the add!!!

I could mail a buffalo horn pick to the next on the list for sampler 1 and they can add it when they get it. If so, they can PM me and I will put it in the mail.

----------


## Radish

Hi there, UK resident here. Was originally not going to jump in, but when I was told that international shipping is not so big an issue as it is in other areas (boardgaming), I figured, why not? So, just so I get this right, I PM Chris Daniels with my contact details? Any other info?

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Hi there, UK resident here. Was originally not going to jump in, but when I was told that international shipping is not so big an issue as it is in other areas (boardgaming), I figured, why not? So, just so I get this right, I PM Chris Daniels with my contact details? Any other info?


Hi Radish, no, not Chris Daniels. If you look back through the posts, you'll find the most recent list of folk waiting to receive Sampler I and Sampler II. Your name will go at the bottom of one of those lists. When the sampler reaches the person just ahead of you, that person will contact you as next in line. Likewise, when you receive the sampler, you must contact the person who will be next in line after you. Pretty simple, really.

I assume there will be no problem sending the sampler across the pond to you. We've already sent it to Israel and back for Sevelos.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Hi Radish, no, not Chris Daniels.


Yes and no. (Note: I asked Scott to update my Cafe username from LowNSlow to my real name)

While I don't need contact info, for the time being I am trying to help manage the recipient list so will add Radish to the Sampler II list since it is the shorter of the two.

Current lists:

*Sampler I*

Roger Moss - Current holder of Sampler I
wooq
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
Chris Daniels
Stompbox
Paul Merlo
MrYikes

*Sampler II*

Paul Merlo - Current holder of Sampler II
Stompbox
MrYikes
jhammond
Radish

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Yes and no. (Note: I asked Scott to update my Cafe username from LowNSlow to my real name)
> 
> While I don't need contact info, for the time being I am trying to help manage the recipient list so will add Radish to the Sampler II list since it is the shorter of the two.


Chris, that's admirable and much appreciated. Point is, no need to PM Chris Daniels; to get on the list, a person posts here and requests it. You can mange the list just fine with no need for anyone to PM you to get on the list. I answered Radish in the clearest manner I could as to how the sampler works, based on how it has worked since the beginning. Not trying to step on toes or demean your contribution here, thanks for keeping all this straight. With two lists goings, I think somebody has to do it, and you're doing a great job.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Chris Daniels

> You can mange the list just fine with no need for anyone to PM you to get on the list.


Agreed and I didn't mean to imply a PM was required or even preferred. Posts in this thread, smoke signals, telegrams, really anything short of telepathy will work for getting added to one of the lists.

C.

----------


## MrYikes

In preparing for the samples, I'm trying to understand all the types of tests to apply so as to be able to determine which picks I like.  Fit has to be one and scratchiness would be another,  what else do you look for in a great pick?
I made a pick from a shell button that I will include.  It is horrible.  So at least we can have that to measure against.

----------


## Radish

Thanks muchly for the add and the explanation. I have a pick I can add, bought it as an experimental pick as well. It's a Dawg which came in only one size at the place where I bought it. Curious to see if other people like it, it certainly wasn't to my taste.

----------


## Stompbox

Got a PM that sampler II is on its way to me.  Looking forward to receiving it!

----------

Caleb

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Got a PM that sampler II is on its way to me.  Looking forward to receiving it!


Awesome! Hope you enjoy it!

I'd recommend getting in touch with MrYikes soon so you'll know where to ship it off to next without having to wait around. Exchange of phone #'s is also a good idea so we don't end up with the same problem as before where a sampler goes MIA and no good way to track it down.

C.

----------


## Stompbox

> Awesome! Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I'd recommend getting in touch with MrYikes soon so you'll know where to ship it off to next without having to wait around. Exchange of phone #'s is also a good idea so we don't end up with the same problem as before where a sampler goes MIA and no good way to track it down.
> 
> C.


Mr Yikes was pro active and got me his info a few weeks ago!  So, we are good to go there.

I have not gone through this thread thoroughly, are there thoughts on each pick posted here?

----------


## Mark Gunter

There are comments running all through this thread on folk's impressions, but not a pick-for-pick review, most have who have commented have found one or a few that they liked. I made a video review on my favorite seven or so, and a few weeks later Spencer (soliver) also made a video review when he had them. You might want to look those up, or not, it just keeps growing and you could post your own thoughts. A couple months back I think some of the participants were asking more for reviews from the pick holders. A lot of info back in this thread.

Also, most of the guys and gals involved here have agreed that it it should be a requirement to exchange phone numbers as well as addresses, so there are several avenues for contacting any current pick holder. I think that's a really good rule, and that a little personal info like phone number is a small thing in exchange for the opportunity to get the sampler.

Edit, did some research:

Feb. 1, 2016, I uploaded pictures of the sampler (42 picks at that time) and a video review of 7 picks in this post: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...=1#post1468387

Apr. 6, 2016, a second video review is offered by soliver in this post: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...=1#post1484758

When I click on page 16, I read about the sampler's first trip across the big pond, where sevelos gives a nice written review of his impressions. I suppose it may depend on your personal forum settings as to whether page 16 would put you in just the same place. Anyhow, yeah, it's gotten to be a long thread, but some interesting reading in here.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Caleb, 

gtani7, 

MrYikes, 

Paul Merlo

----------


## Paul Merlo

First of all, Let's hear a big round of applause for all of us, and Chris Daniels in particular, for rebooting the Traveling Pick Sampler and keeping this going.  Yet another fine example of what a great place the Mandolin Cafe is!

Sampler #2 just paid me a visit and I discovered a lot of things about picks that I didn't know.  The main thing is that it's all about my personal preference - which sometimes varied from song to song even.  I found the size and shape that I'm most comfortable with, but past that, the different points, thicknesses and edge profiles could really affect my tone. The odd thing was that I noticed myself adapting to each next pick and making it work though. Will I ever find the perfect pick?  Probably not, but it's going to be an awesome journey!

In the end I've got something new to think about as I keep playing.  All seriousness aside, I think we've created a monster here.  Because if you factor in a case of MAS, then add a dose of which set is best string theory? and pile 40 different pick tones to that... we're doomed.

Anyway - I picked out a few pick traits to pick apart and proudly, yet humbly, present my personal preferences of a plethora of plectra: (please see the provided picture below)  

A: Blue Chip CT-55 
This pick was a pleasure to play.  It's got the size and shape that I'm most comfortable with, and had a smooth strike on the strings. That could be because of the edge bevel they put on it.  But, it seemed a little light and I think I heard a little more "pick clack" when I strummed because of that.  

B: buffalo horn?
I think it's really neat to have played a buffalo horn pick.  I like buffaloes. I once ate a buffalo burger in the Badlands National Park and washed it down with a Harley Davidson brand beer - but this pick was too thick and stiff for me.

C: Dunlop ULTEX 1.14mm 
Again, this pick has the size and shape I like and it's sharp point (without the CT-55 edge bevel) gave me a louder, brighter tone. Oh - it's not listed above because I bought a pack of these recently and threw one into the mix. 

D: Clayton 1.52 mm
too stiff and sharp edge for me

E: Dawg
Ah! my first real "mandolin" pick I got when I graduated from my guitar playing preference of a Fender Medium.  This guy has a great size and shape for me, but the point is way to blunt.  My tone sounds kinda dull because I'm a light picker - but it's so smooth on tremolos and such.

F: Dunlop Primetone 1.3mm
A little dull on the tone (probably due to the bluntness) but fast and smooth strike

G: V - Pick lite large
This one was too stiff and the nearly square edge bevel felt like it got hung up when I strummed.

H: Pro-Plec 1.5mm D'Andrea USA
I liked the point, flex and thickness but this one just didn't give an awesome tone to me

I: ???
the holes in the middle made it unstable instead of adding to the grip for me and just flopped around too much

J: Wegen M200
now this one was a whole different pick than I'm usually comfortable with. It played so fast and smooth across the strings, but the shape is smaller and blunter than I like.  It was just a little too small so my thumb rubbed across the strings when I played.  Aside from that this one would be a welcome addition to my pocket.  

K: V-Pick Jazz Mando
I liked this one too.  It had a really sharp edge profile which gave a bright tone. It didn't quite flex as much as I like though.

Please forgive the awful exposure of the photo below, but somebody might appreciate the visual aide.

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

gtani7, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch, 

MrYikes

----------


## Caleb

Great update, Paul.  Enjoyed reading it.

----------

Paul Merlo

----------


## Roger Moss

I shipped out sampler number 1 to the next person this morning.

I added to the mix

2 Snarling Dog Brain Picks
1 D'Andrea classic 351
1 Orbit pick (just for fun)
3 black buffalo horn jazz picks
5 Jimi Hendrix heavy (help yourself to one)
5 assorted wood picks

----------

Caleb, 

wooq

----------


## Stompbox

I got the sampler in the mail last night.  Unfortunately,  I was at a conference all day yesterday and today (harumph)  but I should be able to go through them this weekend!

----------


## wooq

I'm so excited!  I happen to have taken the entire next week off work so will be plenty of time for picking picking picks.

----------


## wooq

Sampler has arrived!

----------


## MrYikes

Well my heavens this thread was found on page three.  How time flies.
I just read a PM from Stompbox and Sampler 2 will be in the mail shortly.  I am appropriately excited.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Stompbox

After going through Sampler 2, I found a lot of similar experiences as Paul above.

I was able to quickly put each of the picKs one by one into one of two stacks: No way, not for me or I need to come back to this one.

I was shocked to find the Vpicks to be absolutely dreadful for me, similar to Paul, they hung up on my strings and didn't push through.  Also similar, the Dawg pick was far too rounded off - the Vpick did not push through because they hung up, but the Dawg pick was so rounded that it did not dig in AT ALL.

A lot of them played very well (unlike Paul above, I did like the ones with holes) and I ultimately narrowed it down to two favorites:  Pimetone 1.4 triangle was my favorite, otherS came close...... and I went into all of this thinking there was no way I would like triangle picks.  I was shocked.

The second best for me, surprisingly was just an oldschool, plain jane Fender Heavy pick.  Again, stunned.

With all of the higher end picks and assorted varies, I picked two that I never would have guessed would be my favorite which made it all worth while.  I added Pimetone picks to my Santa list.

----------

MrYikes

----------


## Chris Daniels

Looks like the samplers are serving their purpose giving pickin' folks a real insight into how big a difference a pick can make. Awesome!  :Mandosmiley: 

Paul - Thanks for the in-depth review. I feel like such a slacker! I'll make more of an effort with sampler 1.

Stompbox - Glad I threw in the Primetone! They are really nice picks, my current fave both before and after the sampler is the 1.3 rounded. Since the sampler I've picked up a Bluechip TAD-3R 60 to compare and I still prefer the PT, though it might be I don't like the thickness of the BC (1.5mm).

BTW, the pick with the holes in sampler 2 is a Wegen TF140.

Here's the latest recipient lists, with a new addition:

Sampler I

wooq - Current holder of Sampler I
Mattslouch
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
Chris Daniels
Stompbox
Paul Merlo
MrYikes
jsellers

Sampler II

Stompbox - Current holder of Sampler II
MrYikes
jhammond
Radish

C.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Paul Merlo

----------


## Stompbox

Chris, thanks for adding that.  I noted there were several that were similar and liked most of them.  What, in particular, I prefer ed about the prime tone is the raised grippy dots in he center.  That was the atribute that put it above the other V shapes IMO.  DO all the V prime tones have that?

The irony or absurdity of this whole ordeal is that since I received the sampler.... I have been missing my pick that I have been using for a month.  It will turn up eventually. Sucks.

----------


## MrYikes

I really do appreciate the insight you guys are giving concerning your pick choices.  It will really help me when trying to understand what and why I like a pick.

----------


## Stompbox

> I really do appreciate the insight you guys are giving concerning your pick choices.  It will really help me when trying to understand what and why I like a pick.


Don't let anyone sway you.  In fact, I recommend putting them all in one stack right next to you.  Play a portion of a song with a pick..... if you like it, throw it in one pile, if you don't like it throw it in another pile.  Do this with out looking for the most part so you have no preconceived ideas.  Just keep playin the same licks over and over to get a fair comparison.

At the end, go through the pile you like with a different style of playing.... maybe tremolo this time for example, and again throw them into one of two piles..... etc.

Some picks will be great for trem, some will be great for chop, etc.  But narrow it down to which one is your jack of all trades.

As I said, Fender Heavy faired very well for me.  And honestly, I just quickly passed it up when I first flipped through the whole selection.

That's how I did it anyhow.  YMMV.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

MrYikes

----------


## Chris Daniels

> What, in particular, I prefer ed about the prime tone is the raised grippy dots in he center. That was the atribute that put it above the other V shapes IMO. DO all the V prime tones have that?...
> 
> ...As I said, Fender Heavy faired very well for me.  And honestly, I just quickly passed it up when I first flipped through the whole selection.


The Dunlop Primetones come in two versions, the ones with the grip and the ones without. They are supposedly the same exact material but they certainly play and sound differently to me. I prefer without the grip.

I'd tried out a bunch of my guitar picks when I first started playing mando, but the first new pick I found I liked was a Fender Heavy 346 (large, rounded triangle). I played it enough to wear one of the corners off and it's still easily in the top three faves even after the sampler. I found the standard shaped Fender Heavy's in the sampler sounded just as good and played as nicely, I just prefer a larger pick for mandolin. A sleeper hit for sure.

C.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

MrYikes

----------


## MrYikes

Sampler 2 arrived (Thanks Stompbox).  At first I was pulling my hair out.  The picks did not match the list.  That is until I looked and saw that I had Sampler One list.  Oh.  Printed out Sampler 2 list and guess what they all match.  So I did as Stompbox suggested, I just grabbed a pick, played and put it in a pile for me and not for me.  You can see the type I like.  The jam I go to has 3 to 5 banjo and 3 to 5 mandolins so a pick has to have volume and then at home I like tremolo and thin picks seem to have to much clack.  I did not like the fender heavy all that much, but I put it in my like pile.  The grippy picks felt very secure, but what do they feel like after 4 hours of playing?  And the rounded corners had no volume at all.  Good for quiet practice, I guess.  Of course I do need to say, I am a beginner (cannot yet play 4 finger chords or pick out a tune in real time).  So I'll make a list of what I like and see about getting some.  But I also want to play with these for a little while longer.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Stompbox

Is your like pile the one with the big stubby pics then?  It shows how much tastes can very, I did not like those at all and quite frankly forgot all about them.

Enjoy them, I sure did!

----------


## MrYikes

Yes I thought the stubbies felt secure, comfortable and loud.  Notice that I also liked the giant red triangle, which surprised me.  But again, what do they feel like after 4 hours of playing?  We shall see, we shall see.

----------


## Joey Anchors

This is a great idea! Wish I had a mando to join the fun..

----------


## Chris Daniels

> This is a great idea! Wish I had a mando to join the fun..


Looks like you have a flat top on the way and the current wait for either sampler is likely a couple of months. If you want to be added to one of the lists just let me know.

C.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## MrYikes

After the third time through all the picks, I've narrowed it down to these two.  The V pick has its name on it, the other one does not.  Can someone identify the white one with the holes, please.  I want to make sure I order the correct pick.
Secondly, I am very concerned that I don't understand pick choices.  I have not found a way to use the round edged picks and yet many people do use them.  Why do people choose the round cornered picks?

----------


## JeffD

> I have not found a way to use the round edged picks and yet many people do use them.  Why do people choose the round cornered picks?


Everyone plays differently, holds the pick a bit differently, expects the mandolin to respond differently, and has different tonal preferences. Not to be glib but that really is it.

My understanding is the rounded corner became popular because Dave Grisman started using the shoulder of his standard shaped tear drop pick, rather than the point. He came up with a pick that was three "shoulders". 

He manages great tone, speed, and volume that way. Many report the same thing. I cannot manage a rounded pick myself, the tone is too whispery when I do it.

Its really preference, and there is no one right answer.

I don't even have one favorite pick - I use one for classical, one for large noisy venues, one for playing quietly at home, etc. Again, no one size fits all solution. 

Try stuff, stick with what you like. Repeat.

Stay curious.   :Smile:

----------

MrYikes

----------


## Chris Daniels

> After the third time through all the picks, I've narrowed it down to these two.  The V pick has its name on it, the other one does not.  Can someone identify the white one with the holes, please.  I want to make sure I order the correct pick.
> Secondly, I am very concerned that I don't understand pick choices.  I have not found a way to use the round edged picks and yet many people do use them.  Why do people choose the round cornered picks?


That pick is a Wegen TF140.

There's nothing wrong with preferring a specific style of pick. I prefer larger and more rounded picks for acoustic mandolin because for my method of picking, pointed picks create more drag across the strings, making it hard for me to play smooth and quick at the same time while having a decent tone.

That being said, I still play standard shape Fender mediums for acoustic guitar, both 6 and 12 string, but I prefer a more pointed pick for electric guitar and mando (the small Dunlop Jazz III is my favorite there).

C.

----------

MrYikes

----------


## MrYikes

Thank you for responding.  You cannot imagine how tired my wife is of hearing the Theme from Godfather.  That is the only tune I know with tremolo so that is the tune I use to evaluate picks.

----------


## Stompbox

> After the third time through all the picks, I've narrowed it down to these two.  The V pick has its name on it, the other one does not.  Can someone identify the white one with the holes, please.  I want to make sure I order the correct pick.
> Secondly, I am very concerned that I don't understand pick choices.  I have not found a way to use the round edged picks and yet many people do use them.  Why do people choose the round cornered picks?


I liked that white one as well..... the Vpick, not at all.  The beauty of this sampler is that there is something for everyone!

----------


## wooq

Hey folks.  Things have been a bit hectic with holidays and gigs and festivals, but I'm getting ready to ship sampler 1.  Went out and purchased some more of those pages with pockets in them to hold the picks, since the first was full and the envelope I received had a bunch of picks floating around loose.

Will let everyone know when it's in the (overseas!) mail.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch

----------


## MrYikes

And the Sampler 2 pack is on its way to James.  In a small bag I put a button I ground to use as a pick.  It is terrible, scratchy.  I thought it would be good to have one bad one in the group.

----------

jhammond

----------


## jhammond

I received Sampler 2 this weekend from MrYikes and will get to picking this week and next. I have had a chance to look through and check them out briefly and think I can add a pick or 3 to the group. Will try to get it out to the next on the list right before or after Christmas.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Howdy all,

Unless anyone has a problem with it, I'd like to make a some minor changes to the recipient lists because Sampler 1 is about to head to Mattslouch in the UK and Radish (next in line for Sampler 2) lives there too so I'm going to move him to the #1 list to save time and postage.

Since this clears the way, I'm moving jsellers to the next in line for Sampler 2 because the rest of those waiting, myself included, have already seen it.

Also, looks like Joey Anchors has solved his lack of a mandolin problem so I'll tentatively add him while I send a PM to see if he's still interested.

Sampler I

wooq - Current holder of Sampler I
Mattslouch
Radish
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
Chris Daniels
Stompbox
Paul Merlo
MrYikes

Sampler II

jhammond - Current holder of Sampler II
jsellers
Joey Anchors

C.

----------

Caleb, 

darrylicshon, 

jhammond, 

jhowell, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch, 

wooq

----------


## Mark Gunter

Good orchestration there, Chris!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Joey Anchors

I'm excited to try Sampler II. I can add a Fender Extra Heavy pick to that Sampler as well.

----------


## wooq

Sampler #1 is now on its way to Mattslouch across the Atlantic!  Matt, I'll send you a PM later today after work with tracking numbers and all that business.  Also will type up my thoughts on the picks when I get a chance.

Chris Daniels, good call on changing up the order to keep it in the UK.  International shipping isn't cheap!

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mattslouch

----------


## Roger Moss

I'd like to take a look at sampler #2 if I could. Would you put me on the list?

----------


## Chris Daniels

> I'd like to take a look at sampler #2 if I could. Would you put me on the list?


Roger,

I'll make sure to add you on my next list update.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## Caleb

Chris, awesome job on keeping this deal organized.

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

Pretty impressive that this pick tour has been going on for 16 months now.  I have some more picks that I am not using that I do not believe are part of the sampler. When the first sampler gets back to the states I will PM whoever has them at that point and see if I can add them.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Mattslouch

They're here, these neatly packed triangle'ish bits of plastic.

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Gunter, 

wooq

----------


## jhammond

I am planning on getting SAMPLER #2 in the mail today or tomorrow to Mr. JSellers.

Added the following 6 picks from my collection: 
V-Pick Freakishly Large (Lite)
Clayton Acetal 1.9mm
Dunlop Stubby 1.0mm 
Dunlop Stubby 2.0mm
Dunlop Ultex Jazz III 2.0mm
Buffalo Horn about 1.5mm 

I enjoyed this sampler experience and learned quite a bit. 
Summary:
Turns out I still like the BlueChips the best. (Still prefer my TP size/style to the bigger CT55. No I did not add it to the sampler...)
The Dunlop Primetone (no grips) was my 2nd but I prefer more of a point than the rounded in the sampler. So, I am going to order some. Seem to be most similar to the BlueChip as has been discussed ad nauseam. I have the ones with grips but feel that the No grip ones may be better to me. 
I still like my Buffalo horn picks but this collection really gave me some perspective and they didn't stand out quite as much as the picks above.
I was surprised at some of the others that were in the running for backups: Fender heavy(good backup pick) and 1.5 Tortex standard. I was surprised that I was OK with the teardrop shaped picks after mainly using the triangle (346) shape for a long time. 

I like my Clayton 1.9mm better than the one that was in the sampler so that's why I wanted to add it.

I was almost hoping that I would like a Wegen but didn't really like any. I have tried one before this and couldn't love it them either. They feel OK on the strings but I don't feel like they sound as good. 
I had the same experience that I always have with the V-Pick and do not like how they feel on the strings. They seem to stick with the exception of the pointed one probably due to less surface area on the string. 

Thanks again and keep the samplers going. I think it would make a list of the best things I have seen come from Mandolin Café Forum. Of course it is no where near as effective as the normal "Which Pick" arguments that go one forever and ever and prove nothing...

This process gives a wonderful perspective on individual personal preferences.

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

jhowell, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Gunter, 

MrYikes, 

NewKid

----------


## Chris Daniels

Hello all! Here's the first list update for 2017. Anyone else want to sign up?

Sampler I

Mattslouch - Current holder of Sampler I
Radish
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
Chris Daniels
Stompbox
Paul Merlo

Sampler II

Joey Anchors- Current holder of Sampler II

C.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Joey Anchors

Just got the sampler last night and boy the variety of picks is great! 

I'm currently playing with a BC TAD40 (RB) and like the feel of the DAWG. The sad thing is my MD404 will be going into the shop for upgrades this weekend. 

Who is next on the list so I can send this sampler out to? Also could I be put on a wait list until my mando is out of the shop?

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Just got the sampler last night and boy the variety of picks is great! 
> 
> I'm currently playing with a BC TAD40 (RB) and like the feel of the DAWG. The sad thing is my MD404 will be going into the shop for upgrades this weekend. 
> 
> Who is next on the list so I can send this sampler out to? Also could I be put on a wait list until my mando is out of the shop?


Hi Joey, hope you enjoy the sampler!

As far as a timeframe, some people can be done with the sampler in a few days, others prefer to keep it a couple of weeks so either way you should have plenty of time to check it out unless your mando is out of commission for an extended period of time. 

Next on the list is Roger Moss, who I forgot to add to my updated list above. Sorry Roger!

Sampler II

Joey Anchors- Current holder of Sampler II
Roger Moss

C.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## dstratto

Please add me to the list

----------


## dschonbrun

> Hello all! Here's the first list update for 2017. Anyone else want to sign up?
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> Mattslouch - Current holder of Sampler I
> Radish
> Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
> Chris Daniels
> Stompbox
> ...


Hi Chris, please add me to the list for Sampler II, I have several pics to add to it that I have learned aren't perfect for me, but will help many other folks in deciding what they like.

Best,
D

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Chris Daniels

A number of updates to the Sampler II list already today. This is good since #1 is in the UK for the time being. This also gives #2 an opportunity to grow in variety.

Sampler II

Joey Anchors- Current holder of Sampler II
Roger Moss
dstratto
dschonbrun
coolwood
mandobassman

A reminder to all of the group-established house rules:

1. Current holder of each sampler contacts the next recipient in advance via PM to get both address and phone number. 
2. At some point prior to shipping, phone contact (voice or text) should be made for final confirmation. 
3. The new recipient should post to this thread when they have their sampler. 

These simple steps will make sure that there are minimal delays in getting the picks passed around plus making it possible to track down a sampler if it goes AWOL again. I have to say, I think it's fantastic that we are all able to trust our fellow Cafe members with such valuable resources and would hate for something to happen to them.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## mandobassman

Hi Joey,

Could you add my name to the list for Sampler II?  I had a blast trying the first sampler and would love to see what this one offers.  I also have a few new picks to add.  

Thanks!!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Please sign me up for Sampler II as well  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris Daniels

Since time has run out for me to edit my last post, here for posterity are both sampler lists as of January 4th, 2017:

Sampler I

Mattslouch - Current holder of Sampler I
Radish
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
Chris Daniels
Stompbox
Paul Merlo

Sampler II

Joey Anchors- Current holder of Sampler II
Roger Moss
dstratto
dschonbrun
coolwood
mandobassman
Mark Gunter

C.

----------


## Tabbcam

I'd like to sign up for sampler 2

----------


## Mattslouch

...and so I bid farewell to the Travelling Pick Sampler as it heads north to Radish after its, slightly extended, Christmas stay with me. Its certainly been an interesting house guest, and when I finally got the chance to sit alone and go through the picks I very quickly established the ones that made me … or my Krishot … happy. And they were the usual suspects, Blue Chip, Wegen, Dawg, Golden Gate.. you know the drill … but also the round edged triangle Smooth Primetones that I'm using already. Clearly they do sound different, sometimes subtly, sometimes dramatically and sometimes, according to my wife, not remotely, but as I changed day to day which sound I liked most,  I figure I'm either happy to stick with what I have or I need one of each. 
(Sadly I think I could have bought one of each for the cost of the import duty I had to pay UK Customs to get the sampler into the country, which I hadn't even considered might happen, and left me wishing I hadn't got involved for a while. But the people at UPS insist that can be claimed back when the sampler heads home.)

That said I was surprised to find I liked the Andrea (?) Pro Plec as much as, if not more than, any of them, and I was also surprised by the very different feel of the Wegens which I was expecting to  love, they seem to be made of a some plasticy stuff unlike all the others which reminded me of something I can't quite put my finger on. But my instant reaction was that it felt rather cheap, that's not to say that my instant reactions know anything about that kind of thing. I think the highlight of the sampler experience, however, was the Blue Chips with  “Mandolin Cafe” printed on them, while not my favourite picks they felt like little celebrities and I was gladdened to be part of their journey.

----------


## Mattslouch

Oh, there was little I could offer Sampler I that it didn't already have except a Triangle Shaped Gibson Medium!

----------


## soliver

Wow,... super impressed that this is still going!... Kudos to Caleb (just celebrating his 10 yr anniversary playing mando I might add) for starting this .... SUUUUUUUPER COOL!

Keep it going gang!

btw, I'd sign up for the Pick Sampler II, but I am super pleased with my Blue Chip (and various and sundry others) all thanks to the original TPS, so I will pass.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Radish

Hi all,

just a quick note to confirm the sampler arrived in good order at my place. My biggest test time will be this weekend I think, and when done I'll return it to Mattslouch for him to send it back across the Atlantic, hopefully with the effect that he can recoup his losses somewhat.

----------

Mattslouch

----------


## Joey Anchors

Sampler II is on its way to Roger Moss! 

Few of my favorites.. Dawg, and the Horn picks.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Chris Daniels

List update for 1/18/17

Sampler I

Radish - Current holder of Sampler I (Will be returned to MattSlouch for shipping to US)
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response)
Chris Daniels
Stompbox
Paul Merlo

Sampler II

Roger Moss - Current holder of Sampler II (pending delivery)
dstratto
dschonbrun
coolwood
mandobassman
Mark Gunter
Tabbcam

Let's keep it rolling!  :Mandosmiley: 

C.

----------

Caleb, 

dschonbrun, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## Roger Moss

Sampler II arrived today. Will probably go to next person next week.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Joey Anchors

> Sampler II arrived today. Will probably go to next person next week.


Glad it made it safe and sound!

----------


## Starbuckna

Please add me to the list. I'm in Canada but mailing cost shouldn't be a problem as these are not product for sale.
Honshould I send PM to?

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Mark Gunter

Hello Starbuckna, and welcome to the forum with your first post! No need to do any PMs until the time comes for sampler to go to you. Just posting the above will get your name on the list. Chris Daniels will have it listed the next time he posts here.

----------


## Caleb

A while back JeffD and I did some swapping of picks via US Mail.  I ended up with a couple of the "mandolin" picks from Pickboy. I like them a lot but since I use the rounded shoulder and not the point, I found them hard to hold on to.  So I searched the Pickboy company for a pick made of the same material and in the same gauge and found these excellent pearl picks.  

Here's the deal: I'd like to add a pearl pick to each Sampler and one of the "mandolin" picks (sorry, I'm keeping the other one).  These pearls will be a bit lighter than many here are used to, but I think you'll be so impressed by the material that you may want some in a heavier gauge, which they do come in. 

Whoever has the current Samplers, or whoever is next in line if they're in-route, please PM me and I'll get these out to you.

----------


## mtm

I'd like to get on the list ... does this post get me on the list????

thanks

----------


## Caleb

FYI: The Pickboy pearl and Pickboy "mandolin" pick have been sent to "dstratto" for Sampler II.  I'd still like to add the other Pickboy Pearl to Sampler I.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Morning all,

List update time. I don't have an ETA on Sampler I making it back across the pond so I've added the 2 new recipients to #2. We can make adjustments once I have #1 in my hands for inventory.

Caleb, I'll send you a PM so I can add the Pearl.

Sampler I

Radish - Current holder of Sampler I (Will be returned to MattSlouch for shipping to US)
Chris Daniels
Cosmic Graffiti - (No PM response, but is active on the forum. Will try again.)
Stompbox
Paul Merlo

Sampler II

Roger Moss - Current holder of Sampler II
dstratto
dschonbrun
coolwood
mandobassman
Mark Gunter
Starbuckna
mtm

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## dstratto

Sampler II arrived in Vermont today.  I'll look forward to trying them out but won't have much time until this weekend.

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Sampler II arrived in Vermont today.  I'll look forward to trying them out but won't have much time until this weekend.


Thanks for the update and no hurry. Most folks keep the sampler 1 to 2 weeks to really explore it and see what a difference such a small thing like a pick can make.  :Mandosmiley: 

C.

----------


## RFMando

Hi there I'd like to be added to Samper I and Sampler II please!  I'll also be happy to add more picks to the offering post its visit! :-) -RF

----------


## Lowlands Blue

Although I really like my Wegen picks, I wouldn't mind trying some other options.
If sending a sampler to Canada is doable, I'd love to be placed on the list.

----------


## jtv

I'd like to be added to the list, don't much care which one for.

----------


## Kennyz55

Please add me to both lists and I'll add some picks to the pack.  Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## Chris Daniels

Evening all!

I'll be posting an updated list soon to include the recent requests but as an FYI: I've heard from Mattslouch and am expecting Sampler #1 to be on it's way to me in the very near future and I've reached out to dstratto for the shipping status of #2. Let's keep these things going!

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Chris Daniels

Here's the mid-February list update. A reminder that after initial PM, try to contact via phone (voice or text) with the next in line before shipping to confirm address.

Sampler I

MattSlouch again has Sampler #1 and is prepping for return to US
Chris Daniels - holding Pearl pick from Caleb to add
Cosmic Graffiti - (No response to second PM)
Stompbox
Paul Merlo
RFMando
jtv
Lowlands Blue
Kennyz55

Sampler II

dschonbrun - Current holder of Sampler II
coolwood
mandobassman
Mark Gunter
Starbuckna
mtm
RFMando
Kennyz55

C.

----------

Caleb, 

RFMando

----------


## Chris Daniels

Morning all,

Sampler #2 has moved on to coolwood. Here's the current list:

coolwood - Current holder of Sampler II
mandobassman
Mark Gunter
Starbuckna
mtm
RFMando
Kennyz55

Unfortunately, it appears that Sampler I has gone (temporarily?) MIA in the UK with MattSlouch. He stated via PM on 2/14 that he was about to send it to me but it's not here and I haven't been able to get in touch since then to check if it was actually shipped. He was last on the forum 2/19 so hopefully he's simply away for the time being and we'll get back on track soon.

C.

----------


## henryswift

Hi Chris, can you add me to both lists?

Thanks,
Henry

----------


## Stompbox

Scratch me from the Sampler I list.  I have acquired a few that span the plectrum spectrum decently and I am really focusing on learning the instrument right now.  What a blast.  I am having a lot of fun transposing lots of music to the mandolin.

----------


## Popolopolos

I'd like to be added to the Sampler I list if possible. Thanks.

----------


## Mando Barber

I'd like to be added to both Sampler lists please. Thanks!

----------


## Chris Daniels

Howdy all,

Some bad news as Sampler #1 may be lost (again, for those keeping track). Ironically it was supposed to be coming to me for inventory but so far it's been radio silence after trying to contact the current holder multiple times. I've reached out to the picker who originally shipped it to him to get any available info so if nothing else I should be able to send a letter to a physical address.

For the time being, I've consolidated the recipient list as follows:

coolwood - Current holder of Sampler II
mandobassman
Mark Gunter
Starbuckna
mtm
RFMando
Kennyz55
RFMando
jtv
Lowlands Blue
henryswift
Popolopolos
Mando Barber

Any thoughts from fellow members on additional requirements for who is eligible to receive the sampler? There are a few on the above list who have only one post to their name (the request to be added) and many have not been on the forum for a few weeks. The samplers are a community resource that should be available to all but in light of the current situation with sampler 1 we may need additional guidelines.

C.

----------


## Jess L.

> ... Some bad news as Sampler #1 may be lost (again, ...
> Any thoughts from fellow members on additional requirements for who is eligible to receive the sampler? There are a few on the above list who have only one post to their name ...


Given the monetary value involved, maybe? I don't know. 

One thought that does come to mind, is that many of us forum members are way up there in the 'elderly' category and medical issues come up from time to time. 

If a pick holder was in the hospital or something, his/her family members might have no clue what that little envelope of picks is all about, or that the picks should be returned. 

Short of some family member busting into the person's email account and seeing what the person has been up to online, the family might have no idea of what was expected with the pick collection. 

Just sayin'. 

(I'm not on the pick list as I like my current pick ok, but if I were to put myself on the pick-mailing list I would also put a prominently-placed written note somewhere in our house so that if I keeled over, my SO would find the note and, assuming he bothered to actually read the instructions and not just shine it on as some silly nonsense, he would know to go gather up the picks and stick 'em in an envelope and send 'em on to the next person in line. As to whether or not such a strategy would be successful, ultimately depends on whether the finder is sufficiently motivated, detail-oriented, and *not* overly-stressed, so as to be able to follow through with the necessary steps. If someone has died, for instance, the family members might regard instructions as to how to dispose of "a bunch of old plastic guitar picks" as quite low on their list of priorities.)

----------


## Kalasinar

I've been following this thread with great interest and appreciate reading the reviews given by players on the various picks they've tried from the sampler(s). It is a shame Sampler I is missing in action at the moment, however here's hoping it turns up soon safe and sound.

While I'm not interested in having my name on the list for the samplers (I've found my favourites!), I would very much like to show my thanks for the information shared thus far by donating some picks. I'm in the UK but I don't mind posting a padded envelope overseas to be added to one of the samplers. I read Sampler I is in the UK right now but I don't want to hold it up any further if it is found, so I'm more than happy to send overseas on a later date once its on its way, or skip that and send on to Sampler II.

In either case, let me know if this is agreeable. I have accumulated quite a few picks now in my search for what I like most, and as a result there are some picks I don't use anymore. The only thing is I have no idea what exactly is in each Sampler, so I wouldn't know if I would be sending doubles... are there inventory lists anywhere? I am making some orders soon for some more of my preferred picks which are made in the UK, so I would be happy to order extra and add to the donation.

----------


## Mattslouch

Jeez... Sorry guys, I'm embarrassed, the wife's embarrassed for me, the offspring has face-palmed ... I think the cats are treating me with more disdain than usual.

I am taking sampler 1 to the post office NOW!

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

wooq

----------


## Chris Daniels

And just like that we're back in business.  :Mandosmiley: 

No worries Matt. This isn't the first time the sampler was laid aside for a time and I'll bet it's not the last. 

For those interested, I posted the most recent inventories for each sampler back on page 19. There are certain to have been changes so once I have #1 in hand I'll update the list and then quickly send it on its way to the next in line. I'll also work on getting the recipient list up to date for both.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch, 

wooq

----------


## Kalasinar

Thanks for the information. I've looked at the lists and I think what I have could be added to Sampler I. I have the following to donate:

Timber Tones Resin ‘Moondance’
Timber Tones Macassar Ebony
Timber Tones Horn ‘Starfish’
Gravity Striker Standard 1.5mm (‘Master Finish’ edge)
Gravity Axis Standard 3mm (polished edge)
V-Pick Lite Medium Round
V-Pick Large Round
Clayton 1.52mm
Jim Dunlop Americana Tri Pick Round 1.5mm
Clifford Essex rounded triangle horn pick 1mm

I have some of my favourite horn picks on order so I can pop one of those in. Also, I bought a pack of six Dogal picks (two of each gauge) so I can put one of each gauge into my donation. There may be more I can add if I go through my picks again later. My orders should arrive towards the end of the week, so I can send them off probably by the weekend - who do I send to?

I have also asked Hawk Picks if they would be so kind as to make a donation. I don't know if anyone here has heard of them, but I regard them very highly. Very akin to the Red Bear I have but much more readily available. Pull great volume with very little pick noise. Whether my request will get anywhere I don't know but worth a try!

Edit: I forgot, being reminded of the Snark picks from another thread on the forum, I got too curious and got a pack of their Neo Tortoise Heavy picks. I'll throw a couple of those in.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> - who do I send to?


That would be me. PM sent.

C.

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

> . . .  The famous phrase "That ain't no...." . . .


Not famous enough, for this boy, I guess. That ain't no WHAT?

=O.

----------


## Caleb

> Not famous enough, for this boy, I guess. That ain't no WHAT?
> 
> =O.


"That aint no part of nuthin'..."  -attributed to Bill Monroe, though I don't know the context.

----------


## Kalasinar

Just had some wonderful news from Rob over at Hawk Picks who has enthusiastically agreed to donate a Hawk Simon Brady Signature Pick to the Travelling Pick Sampler. It's a very generous donation of a really nice £14 value pick, so big thanks to Hawk Picks for getting involved.

Just arranging where its going to be sent - either to me to go with the others i'm sending, or to Chris. I hope the players next in line enjoy giving it a whirl!

(Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Hawk Picks nor do i get anything (money or otherwise) from them. I just bought one a while ago, really like it, and thought others might benefit from trying one in the Sampler. I don't think many have heard of them either, or tried one, and as a unique pick made in the UK, others might appreciate the chance to try)

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Caleb

Very glad that Sampler I turned up again.  This thing has turned out to be a very cool deal.  Thanks again to Chris Daniels for keeping the train rolling smoothly.

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

> Just had some wonderful news from Rob over at Hawk Picks who has enthusiastically agreed to donate a Hawk Simon Brady Signature Pick to the Travelling Pick Sampler. It's a very generous donation of a really nice £14 value pick, so big thanks to Hawk Picks for getting involved.
> 
> Just arranging where its going to be sent - either to me to go with the others i'm sending, or to Chris. I hope the players next in line enjoy giving it a whirl!
> 
> (Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Hawk Picks nor do i get anything (money or otherwise) from them. I just bought one a while ago, really like it, and thought others might benefit from trying one in the Sampler. I don't think many have heard of them either, or tried one, and as a unique pick made in the UK, others might appreciate the chance to try)


That's awesome.  The SB model is one of the picks I've been interested in trying.  Sampler 2 is on its' way to me right now, so I'm sure I won't get to try that pick, but I'm anxious to read other player reviews on it.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Very glad that Sampler I turned up again.  This thing has turned out to be a very cool deal.  Thanks again to Chris Daniels for keeping the train rolling smoothly.


+1

----------


## mandobassman

Received the Sampler 2 from Coolwood yesterday. There are several good ones that I have tried before and am giving them a second chance. The big surprise so far has been the V-Pick Lite Freakishly Large. I had tried several acrylic picks before from V-Picks and from Gravity Picks and found all of them to be very scratchy sounding to varying degrees. But this model seems to be much less so. It provides a depth and complexity to the tone that I can't get from other picks, even my Blue Chip which I love. This V-Pick model has very good clarity but still has the warmth that I love from my mandolin. Others I liked were the Dunlop Ultex triangle 1.14 mm. The Blue Chip CT-55 is ok but I like my TAD-50 3R better. Same for the Wegen TF-140. It's ok but I have a custom Wegen TF-180 without a bevel that I also like better.  The buffalo horn picks were all to scratchy sounding for me. I didn't really try any that were either too thin or too small for me. 
I am going to add a Gravity Striker 2 mm and a sample pack of JT's picks all 2mm. 
Thanks again to all who have participated in both of these samplers. I got something out of both and have ordered picks because of each. I'll probably mess with them for a couple more days then mail it on.

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

Spent a little bit more time tonight going through the picks.  I'm really getting to like the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 mm.  It's a bit thinner than I normally like, but it's got a nice feel to it with lots of stiffness and good even sound.  Very smooth on the higher strings but still lots of depth and warmth to the low-end.  I might have to get some of those. 
 Something that I've discovered after going through all those picks  is that all the ones that have some sort of group aid,  such as holes or raised lettering, I actually find more difficult to hold onto.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I would love to be added to the list please.  It that how one does it?
If there is a different procedure for getting in line please let me know.
I have several additions that are in my collection that are not in my active rotation that I will add!
MAS, string addiction, and pick addiction...so many vises to manage!
Happy picking everyone!

----------


## mandobassman

> ...all those picks  is that all the ones that have some sort of group aid,  such as holes or raised lettering, I actually find more difficult to hold onto.


Can't. Believe I didn't see that before. It's supposed to say "grip" aid. Group aid makes no sense at all.

It seems that the picks with holes or raised lettering as on the translucent Primetones, actually make it harder to hold onto.

----------


## John Garcia

I would also like to get on the list, or in the line.  Is there an official list somewhere??

----------


## Chris Daniels

> I would also like to get on the list, or in the line.  Is there an official list somewhere??


John,

Your post is sufficient to get you added. I'll include you in my next update coming soon.

C.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Check it out in all it's glory folks, the original and infamous Pick Sampler #1:



It seems to be more or less intact since the last inventory many recipients ago with some interesting additions. I don't have much time to dig into it until the middle of next week but when I do I'll get an updated list plus start taking notes for reviews, which I neglected to do with the other sampler. I do notice some of the unexpected breakout stars from #2 are not represented to I'll look to resolve that with my additions.

Here's the new recipient list for both. The next four or five hops are pretty much set but there will need to be some shuffling among the latest additions so one person doesn't end up with both at the same time and/or everyone has a fair shot of getting at least one of them in a reasonable amount of time. I'll be reaching out to each to confirm they are still interested (and because some have only posted once to the forum) and their sampler preference so I can prioritize.

Sampler I

Chris Daniels - Current holder of Sampler #1. Pearl pick from Caleb added. Waiting on generous contribution from Kalasinar.
Paul Merlo
RFMando
jtv
Lowlands Blue
Kennyz55
henryswift
Popolopolos
Mando Barber
MontanaMatt
John Garcia

Sampler II

mandobassman- Current holder of Sampler II
Mark Gunter
Starbuckna
mtm
RFMando
Kennyz55
henryswift
Mando Barber
John Garcia
MontanaMatt

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch

----------


## Caleb

Great pic, Chris.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Great pic, Chris.


Thanks Caleb, though I now notice with no small amount of disappointment that Pick Zero (i.e. your Wegen) is somewhat buried in the mix instead of being in a more appropriately prominent position like it would have been had I planned the shot beyond making sure the more identifiable picks were face up. Very glad it's still there however. But where have all of Tim's purple Dunlops gone?!?

The current flaw in composition does give me an idea since I'll be taking another pic for posterity once the latest contributions have been received.  :Wink: 

Anyway, I must say this community resource has come quite a long way, in more ways than one, since your original flash of inspiration.

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## jtv

Very cool! Glad to hear everything got sorted out and I cannot wait to get it. So many options to try!

----------


## Kalasinar

The Hawk pick arrived while I was at work yesterday, so I've packed everything up together and am heading down the post office now.

Here's a list of picks I'm sending:

Timber Tones Resin Moondance
Timber Tones Macassar Ebony
Timber Tones Horn Starfish
Gravity Striker Standard 1.5mm (Master Finish edge)
Gravity Axis Standard 1.5mm (polished edge)
Gravity Axis Standard 3mm (polished edge)
V-Pick Lite Medium Round
V-Pick Large Round
Clayton Acetal Standard 1.52mm
Jim Dunlop Americana Tri Pick Round 1.5mm x3
Clifford Essex Mandolin 100 rounded horn 1mm
Clifford Essex Buffy horn 2mm
Snark Neo Tortoise heavy 1.07mm x3
Dogal x3 (flexible, medium and heavy)

Plus of course, the pick kindly donated by Hawk Picks!

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

jtv

----------


## Chris Daniels

Well folks, the gang's all here now that Kalasinar's generous contribution to Sampler Numero Uno has arrived stateside. Get a load of this eye-candy!



I'm about to start chewing through the whole sampler, taking inventory and making notes along the way. I will post results once I finally get to the bottom of the now-very large pile of plastic. It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!

C.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## mandobassman

Looking forward to your thoughts on the Hawk and the Snark picks. Those are ones that I've been interested in.

----------


## mandobassman

BTW, Sampler II has been sent to Mark Gunter.  I have really enjoyed trying some different picks. Ended up buying a couple.  I don't think any of the ones I bought will replace my Blue Chip as my main pick, but they are nice to have for a different flavor once in a while.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Paul Merlo

> I'm about to start chewing through the whole sampler, taking inventory and making notes along the way. I will post results once I finally get to the bottom of the now-very large pile of plastic. It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!
> 
> C.


Thanks for the update Chris! good luck with your "ordeal"

----------


## Mark Gunter

Sampler II arrived today, I spent a couple hours enjoying my mandolin tonight and comparing a lot of picks  :Mandosmiley: 

It will take a while to settle in to it before I'm ready to send it on down the line. But already I have plans to order some picks based on what I liked tonight. I already own a lot of the picks included in the sampler. Here are a few standouts that I don't currently have, there were some favorites here that I don't want to do without.



I was a lot more impressed with the Blue Chip this time around. 




Likewise, these JT Picks that Larry Hunsberger added had an interesting tone, I plan to order some Style #2 picks from them now.




And this group of picks from Coolwood got my attention. The two gray picks in the middle were awful! Like using a pencil eraser for a pick. But the others had some strong points for me. The one with the pot leaf is a Pickboy "carbon nylon" .88mm and what I liked about it was VOLUME. I haven't looked them up yet, but if they have a variety of shapes and thicknesses, I'll get some (I like large triangles). The second from the left marked 207 was another favorite. I feel like I should recognize the logo, but I don't. Anybody know who makes this? And likewise, I found the Dunlop gator to be interesting.

A note: Several of the little baggies with notes in them listed more picks than what was in the baggies. I assume that the picks just got shuffled into other baggies; I can't tell for sure.

So far, this has been another great experience for me, just like receiving the first sampler was over a year ago. I'll play some more with them and contact Starbuckna when I'm done.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> The second from the left marked 207 was another favorite. I feel like I should recognize the logo, but I don't. Anybody know who makes this?


That's actually a Dunlop also. Here's a Cafe thread about them: 

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...D-JazzTone-207

Glad you're having fun! I'm also neck deep in picks and learning way too much.  :Wink: 

C.

----------


## GASguy

Hello,

New member here who would like to be added to the list.

Thanks,
Ron

----------


## Mark Gunter

> That's actually a Dunlop also. Here's a Cafe thread about them: 
> 
> www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?67022-Dunlop-JD-JazzTone-207
> 
> Glad you're having fun! I'm also neck deep in picks and learning way too much. 
> 
> C.


Thanks for that, Chris. I knew I should have recognized that logo.

----------


## JeffD

> Glad you're having fun! I'm also neck deep in picks and learning way too much.


Now there is a description of heaven.

----------


## Paul Busman

Could you please add me to the list again? I had the picks 'way back when the tour started but I'd love to try some of the newer additions. Thanks.

----------


## ApolloPicks

Could I be added to the list as well?

Thanks.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Howdy folks!

So I'm finally nearing the end of my exploration of Pick Sampler #1 and have got to say; there are A LOT of picks to go through! I play pretty much every day and even trying to rotate through 4 or 5 at at time with enough picking allotted to get a true feel for each has taken longer than I expected. I can confirm I've learned a ton and have blown apart some previous assumptions about my preferences so some new pick purchases are coming in the near future.

I'm in the process of wrapping up my notes for posting overall comments plus reviews of my top ten, and I just received the picks I wanted to add to the pile so will be sending the whole shebang on to Paul Merlo very soon. I'll also update the recipient lists with the latest requests.

Thanks for your patience and a word of advice if you have one of these awesome resources headed your way: Get your mind and your pickin' hand ready for total immersion!

C.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks for the update, Chris. I'm the current holder of #2, and I have to say that I have become enamored with the BC CT-55 contained therein. I've been playing almost exclusively with it lately. There are many other good choices in here, IMHO, but most of them I own already, except the ones I mentioned in an earlier post.

I'll try to add a pick or two and get this sent off soon.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Sampler #2 is on its way to *Canada*.

Shipped to starbuckna this morning.

I had to get a photo - *I happened to have more stamps on hand than money today*, so ...




 :Grin:

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Paul Merlo

----------


## Chris Daniels

Hello Cafe Peeps!

Final prep is underway for sending Pick Sampler #1 back into the wild. I'll be posting some pics and reviews soon but here is the current inventory with notes as needed. Based on previous records we've had a few important loses but overall the quality remains intact:

1. PLEC USA Andrea 1.5 (triangle)
2. Dark Wooden Pick - *missing*
3. Jim Dunlop 204 (small, thick, black, very round tips)
4. Jim Dunlop 207 (black, thick)
5. Jim Dunlop 208 (Black thick)
6. BlueChip TPR-50
7. BlueChip CT-55
8. Dawg
9. Golden Gate
10. Acoustic Music Works
11. Jim Dunlop (manually sanded?)  big, triangular, dark brown
12. V-Pick Medium R -* missing*
13 V-Pick Red-colored (Triangle, very thick)
14. V-Pick Large ULP - *missing*
15. V-Pick Ultra Lite medium - *missing*
16. V-Pick (Thick, white pearl colored)
17. Gravity Striker XL 3
18. Chicken picks 2.1 Triangle (White)
19. Chicken Picks 2.2 (White)
20. Dunlop Tortex 1.5
21. Wegen Black Triangle - *missing*
22. Wegen White triangle with round edges
23. Wegen Regular shape white 
24. Ultra Cool Heavy 1.0 mm, black rectangle
25. Unknown, pointed, Black, 1.5 mm, with grip dots, black
26. Jim Dunlop Big Stubby 1.0
27. Jim Dunlop Stubby Triangle 1.5
28. Dunlop max-grip 1.8 (nylon)  - *missing*
29. Dunlop max-grip 1.14 
30. Dunlop max-Grip 1.0
31. Dunlop Primetone 1.5 Triangle (grip) - *missing* (replaced)
32. Dunlop Primetone 1.0 (grip)
33. Dunlop Primetone 1.3 round edges
34. Dunlop primetone 1.4 triangle 
35. White and Hard - unnamed
36. Dark and Hard  unnamed  - *missing*
37. Dunlop .96 pink - *missing*
38. Nylpro 1.4 green (Daddario)
39. Planet Waves x-heavy triangle 1.25
40. Fender Med metallic
41. Cool Heavy 1.0
42. Jim Dunlop Nylon .73
43. Cool heavy 1.0
44. Dunlop Tortex .50
45. Dunlop Gator .71
46. Dunlop Gator .59 (Avi A. vital) - *missing*
47. Prodigy Klassikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
48. Prodigy Laikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
49. Timber Tones Resin Moondance
50. Timber Tones Macassar Ebony
51. Timber Tones Horn Starfish
52. Gravity Striker Standard 1.5mm (Master Finish edge)
53. Gravity Axis Standard 1.5mm (polished edge)
54. Gravity Axis Standard 3mm (polished edge)
55. V-Pick Lite Medium Round
56. V-Pick Large Round
57. Clayton Acetal Standard 1.52mm
58. Jim Dunlop Americana Tri Pick Round 1.5mm x3
59. Clifford Essex Mandolin 100 rounded horn 1mm
60. Clifford Essex Buffy horn 2mm
61. Snark Neo Tortoise heavy 1.07mm x3
62. Dogal x3 (flexible, medium and heavy)
63. Hawk SB
64. Pickboy Classic Pearl .75
65. Fender 346 Triangle Heavy - x 4
66. Dunlop Tortex .73 (yellow) - x 4
67. Clayton Duraplex Delrin Rounded Triangle 1.14 mm- x 4
68. D'Andrea 358 Teardrop Celluloid Jazz Shell Heavy - x4
69. Dunlop Stubby Triangle 3.0
70. Orbit Zero Gravity .6
71. Brain 1.0 - x 2
72. Dunlop Primetone Rounded with grip 1.5
73. Dunlop Primetone Rounded with grip 1.3
74. Dunlop Primetone triangle 1.5
75. Striped wooden
76. Authentic Hendrix heavy - x 5
77. Dunlop Max-grip 1.5
78. Buffalo ? triangle
79. Gibson triangle medium
80. Unknown small very pointed and thick black - x 3
81. Dunlop Ultex 1.0 
82. Dunlop Ultex 1.3
83. Dunlop Tortex 1.0
84. Clayton triangle 1.0
85. D'Andrea standard heavy
86. Earnie Ball Brad Paisley
87. darrylicshon.com pink
88. Fidis Tamboti (wood)
89. Fidis Stratford Hall Plantation Cherry (wood)
90. Fidis striped (unknown wood)
91. Fidis Persimmon (wood)
92. Fidis Timborana (wood) - arrived broken  :Frown: 

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## mtm

[QUOTE=Mark Gunter;1574576]Sampler #2 is on its way to *Canada*.

Shipped to starbuckna this morning.

whooo hooo, I'm next on the list !!!!!!

----------


## Chris Daniels

Good morning all.

FYI: Sampler #1 being mailed to Paul Merlo today. Top pick reviews, recipient list updates, and more coming soon. In the meantime, here's the latest family portrait.



C.

----------

Caleb, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mattslouch, 

MontanaMatt

----------


## Mattslouch

Nice pick pic!

----------


## Caleb

Looks like the white Wegen that started it all landed right in the middle of the pile for the pic.  Or did you do that on purpose, Chris? Pretty cool either way.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

It was an interesting assortment when I had it before, and now it has become a _very_ interesting assortment! Bravo! Look what you started Caleb . . . that's like, way cool, man  :Cool: 

A big thanks to everyone who has contributed so far. And thanks to Chris for helping to keep the picks flying!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Caleb

----------


## Kalasinar

Crikey that is a LOT of picks!!!

----------


## Popolopolos

I am super stoked for my turn with the Sampler. That photo looks awesome!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks to the generosity of a fellow cafe member, these arrived in the mail yesterday. I was impressed by the one in sampler #2 and wanted to try more. I'm really liking all of these, though they are different materials and thicknesses, they all sound great with the Collings. 

*JT's Pix


*

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Paul Merlo

Hey all, I've got Sampler 1, and should be able to send it back out by this weekend.  

Here's a bump for the distribution list:

Sampler I

Paul Merlo
RFMando
jtv
Lowlands Blue
Kennyz55
henryswift
Popolopolos
Mando Barber
MontanaMatt
John Garcia

Sampler II

(edit: Mark G sent it to the great white north)
Starbuckna
mtm
RFMando
Kennyz55
henryswift
Mando Barber
John Garcia
MontanaMatt

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels, 

Mark Gunter, 

RFMando

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Hey all, I've got Sampler 1, and should be able to send it back out by this weekend.  
> 
> Here's a bump for the distribution list:
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> Paul Merlo
> RFMando
> jtv
> ...


Thanks Paul. There are some new requests and other list maintenance that needs to be done which I'll get to soon. Plus I need to check in with everyone to make sure they are still interested.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

jtv, 

Mark Gunter, 

RFMando

----------


## Paul Merlo

Well my adventure with Sampler 1 has ended.  If I learned one thing, I learned I know what I like.  I picked through Sampler 2 last fall and tried a large variety of shapes and sizes. (see post #491) My favorites were all similar: 1.0 - 1.5mm thick, large triangle shaped with a slightly beveled edge. 

This time through, I figured I could skip over anthing that didn't fit that description.  I didn't tho - I tried a few guitar style picks and remembered why I don't use them.   I had no idea what to think about the wood picks.  I think seeing a broken one in the mix soured me on the idea - but was pleasantly surprised when I tried them.  One (unmarked) gave a real neat "old timey" tone, and another was fun to strum with but I can't see myself using them often.

Again, most of my favorites were similar but a few stood out:

Blue Chip CT55 - it was nice getting another shot with this one because it strikes real smooth and gives a strong tone.  It started to grow on me a little bit more this time, but I still didn't notice a huge advantage over the D'Addario Pro Plec 1.5 or the Acoustic Music Works pick.  

The purple Clayton 1.14mm pick has a nice soft texture that's a pleasure to hold, but it's tone was too dulled for me. 

The Gravity Striker XL 3 was very light and fast to pick with, but the edge bevel skipped over the strings too much for me and I heard more "pick click" on the strings than tone some times.

One pick that I really liked was the Hawk SB.  This one is a little thicker than some of the others and it has a quick strike and strong tone.  It feels nicely balanced between my fingers too. I think the 3 different tip profiles were a cool feature because I could get different sounds (but the dull corner was a bit too dull for me). This one definitely makes the "I might buy a few" list if I ever lose all my Dunlop ULTEX 1.14's.

So good luck to you in your search for the perfect pick!

----------


## mtm

anxiously awaiting sampler #2 from "Starbuckna"... RFMando, you are on deck !!!!!

----------


## RFMando

Woot!!

Looking forward to these, can't wait to see if something can beat the infamous Blue Chip CT55 :-)

----------


## RFMando

I safely received sampler #1 from Paul today; thank you!  I'll give these a good work thru and then confirm when sent on! -RF

----------


## RFMando

UPDATE:

Working my way thru Sampler #1 and down to the final "dozen" 

Going to give these a final duel off work out on mando and if needed take it to the acoustic and electric guitar to nail it down.  I must say it has been an interesting adventure - as much as anything help me narrow/eliminate some i'd yet to try and rule out some materials entirely.

What a great resource; guessing this will mail by the weekend, early next week at latest, I'll confirm when its on its way to jtv!

-RF

----------


## RFMando

Alrighty-O

Is there a winner?  Hard to say....the BlueChip TPR-50 and CT55 are definitely nice...the CT55 is what is already in my case at all times....but man what a fun journey!  thx to all that helped make this happen!

However there were several others that for a WHOLE lot less surely get the job done...

Golden Gate - classic that has the rounded thing but still gets tone/clarity
Cool Picks 1.0 and Triangle....never heard of these but dig them!  I like not fumbling the grip these are great for that!
Hawk SB - a nice surprise, never played one of these and will consider one down the road for sure!
Clayton Purple Triangle 1.14 - bang for the buck!  
Wegen - regular (or is it the Gypsy?) like this grip oddly better than the triangle or rounded triangle I own....

They all would get the job done, pic shows my faves as well as five more pics I've added to the collection!

I'll have sampler #1 manana to jtv

Looking forward to sampler #2  :Smile: 

RF

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## RFMando

Pick Sampler #1 has been mailed to jtv - thx again to all for this cool experiment!  -RF

----------


## jtv

You blazed through those quickly! Thanks for the thoughts on what you found interesting and I can't wait!

----------


## MontanaMatt

I'm getting closer to the top of the list, yay!
I'm on new pick purchase moratorium until get a chance to sample

----------


## mtm

Alrighty ... Sampler II has made its way from Canada and arrived today !!!!!  I'll settle into some "hot" picking this evening.  To be clear, it's climatcially (a word?) HOT in MKE right now.  My picking ... not so much.

RFMando is next on the Sampler II list .....

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## mtm

Ok, so not a lot of time to sample the newly arrived Sampler II this evening but ... have to try some, right?  Being rather unsophisticated, I always used a Golden Gate but recently picked up a Dawg and Primetone  Triangle 1.5 upon a recent, very brief stop at Elderly while passing through MI (very fun store, but I only had 20 mins before closing).  The GG is no match for either, but I clearly like the Primetone much better than the Dawg.  

So, I went right to the Blue Chip CT55 and the Wegan 'trangle white'.  I have to say, the Blue Chip is my least favorite among the three.  It's 'buttery', but a bit muted and doesn't have the volume of the others.  I even had my wife give a brief listen ... which took some doing but she couldn't resist the "can you tell the $2 (Primetone) pick from the $35 (BC)??  She also liked the Primetone for pretty much the same reasons.  Perhaps in someone else's hands , the BC wins but for me, the Primetone is my choice.  

Great idea, this sampler ... and full of surprises !!!!

----------


## jtv

And sampler 1 came today! Got home late so I didn't really have a whole lot of time to  play around with it (and what I did was quietly to not disturb the neighbors), but I can't wait to explore it more!

----------


## Trebor Renkluaf

Please add me to the list.
Thanks!
Bob Faulkner
Mid Missouri M4
Too many geetars to list.

----------


## jtv

Have now had an hour or two of playing with them (so far mandolin only, plan to also test on mandocello and guitar). 

So far mostly what I've determined is that I'm not a good enough player or listener to tell a significant difference between all the picks. I definitely know that pick choice is important though as some of them (and some of mine) just seem to not work.

It is interesting that I was not a big fan of 2 of the 3 picks I picked up before this but have liked almost all of the dozen or so I've tried from the sampler.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Evening all,

I've been watching this thread to see how things have been going and looks like all is good. However, there are a couple of updates I've promised that I've been too busy to take on and it's time for me to get back on that horse.

First of all, for my contributions to Sampler #1 I searched for a variety of materials and shapes that were not already well-represented. I ended up adding 4 each of the following:

Fender 346 Triangle Heavy
Dunlop Tortex .73 Yellow. (Thanks to Caleb for the suggestion)
Clayton Duraplex Delrin Rounded Triangle 1.14 mm
D'Andrea 358 Teardrop Celluloid Jazz Shell Heavy

Next, here are my top 18 picks from Sampler #1

I had to find some way to organize my preferences and by shape ended up being the easiest, which is how I ended up with 18 as a nice round number. Perhaps the biggest takeaway from the whole thing was I could actually use and like pointed and/or triangle-shaped picks, but the exact shape and material makes all the difference. 



Rounded (my preferred style)

1. Dunlop Primetone 1.3 Semi-Round: An easy choice since this is my current #3 after my near-identically shaped BC SR50 and Wegen M150. The affordable backup for all my mandolins.
2. Wegen Rounded: The pick that started this sampler and for good reason. Excellent feel and playability. Good volume like all Wegens. I'll be picking one of these up in the near future.
3. Jim Dunlop 'Manually Sanded': A one-of-a-kind pick with one-of-a-kind tone and feel.
4. Dawg: A classic. C'mon, it's a Dawg. Another for the purchase list. 
5. D'Andrea ProPlec: Another Cafe favorite. Easy to see why. Nice tone but a little lacking in volume for me.
6. Gravity Axis Std 1.5: Not a huge fan of the tone, but one of the easiest picks to play out of the whole lot. Grip is unsurpassed.

Triangle

1. Hawk SB: Wow, an excellent pick. Great volume and tone, easy to grip and good options due to different tips. I'll be buying one for sure.
2. Buffalo horn: I've tried a number of horn picks before and been underwhelmed. This was a great all around pick and I'll probably never find another like it.
3. Bluechip CT 55: No it didn't make me Thile, but I liked it better this time around. Won't buy one but wouldn't turn one down.
4. Clayton Duraplex Delrin Rounded Triangle 1.14 mm: One of my contributions and of the four I added my favorite. Easy to grip, easy to pick, and a tone unlike most of the others. I think it's the only Delrin pick in the bunch so that is probably why it stands out.
5. Dunlop Primetone 1.5 Triangle no grip: I had an extra one with grip lying around so I replaced the one that had gone missing but this one confirmed I prefer the Primetones without grip. It also reinforced my opinion that PT's are a great choice for those who don't want to fork out for a BC. This one is so close to a CT55 it's unbelievable.
6. Fender Heavy: Another one I added. The standard shape of these picks was the breakout star for Sampler #2 and the triangle shape should be no different on this sampler. This style was actually my first preferred pick and I still grab one every now and again to remind myself I could have saved a ton of $$ and just stuck with it and been perfectly happy. A great all-around pick.

Standard

1. Clifford Essex "Buffy" horn: Second most surprising pick for me. First because of the material (as mentioned above I've had less than great luck with buffalo horn) and second the shape. Perhaps the sharpest point in the pile but still easy to play, with clear tone and good volume. Will be seeking to add one of these to my personal inventory.
2. Dunlop 207: Good tone and the rounded tip made all the difference for me in playability, but it was just a little too small for my taste.
3. Chicken Pick: 3rd most surprising pick. The tone was rather thin, but the playability was excellent. It was almost as though I had become a shredder, knocking out licks at the speed of light. If the tone had been there I would be unstoppable.
4. Planet Waves Nylpro: The most surprising pick of the while shebang. The one that changed my mind about my not being able to play pointed picks. Smooth and quick picking with an unusual but not horrible tone. Not really a mandolin pick which is why it's down on the list.
5. Dunlop Tortex 1.5 Purple: The last of these added to this sampler by Timbofood. Hope this one sticks around because it definitely belongs. Nice picks for mando, especially from the shoulder.
6. Dunlop 204: Double the size of this pick and it might just become a strong contender for a top 5 favorite.

Lastly, I'll be updating the recipient list in another post to follow.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

gtani7, 

Kalasinar, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Chris Daniels

Don't miss my post above but here are the updated recipient lists. There were a number of new pickers that had sent requests and some of the others needed to be shuffled to add some fairness. If anyone has a complaint about where I've placed them, has a better way to organize the two lists, or you've been left out, please let me know:

Sampler I

jtv - Current holder of Sampler 1
Lowlands Blue
henryswift
Popolopolos
Mando Barber
John Garcia
MontanaMatt
Paul Busman

Sampler II

mtm - Current holder of Sampler 2
Kennyz55
John Garcia
MontanaMatt
GASguy
Elron
Trebor Renklauf
RFMando
Kennyz55
henryswift
Mando Barber

C.

----------

Caleb, 

gtani7, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Kalasinar

A very comprehensive run-down of picks Chris. I really enjoy reading this thread. I think I'm going to look about getting some Fender Heavy picks. And the Clayton Duraplex Delrin sounds worth a purchase as well, I'm intrigued.

Also glad to see some love for the Clifford Essex 'Buffy' pick. CE sent one to me as a freebie when I purchased a Wegen TF140 from them. Their standard practice seems to be to include some free picks when placing orders, which is a neat way to please customers and in my case, make them spend more! They sent that Buffy pick and, having been disappointed by buffalo horn picks before, I wasn't expecting much. When I tried it I was genuinely surprised. I bought more and keep one in each case. Very pointy and thick picks. Unusual for me as I prefer large triangles, but I love 'em.

----------


## RFMando

Hey!  MTM and I had communicated about a quick trip from Wi to MN on Sampler #2....however, I'm patient if this needs to be reshuffled then I'll wait....

RF

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Hey!  MTM and I had communicated about a quick trip from Wi to MN on Sampler #2....however, I'm patient if this needs to be reshuffled then I'll wait....
> 
> RF


Hey Rob!

If you already have the next shipment worked out it's fine with me. Just trying to keep things moving on to those who haven't had a shot at either but my sorting was random and late in the game. This will update the list to:

Sampler II

mtm - Current holder of Sampler 2
RFMando
Kennyz55
John Garcia
MontanaMatt
GASguy
Elron
Trebor Renklauf
henryswift
Mando Barber

----------


## RFMando

Thx all, much appreciated!  RF

----------


## mtm

Alrighty ... the world's greatest golfers have left Wisconsin, and so has Sampler #2 !!!!  It is in the mail and on it's way to RF in the great state of Minnesota.  

Really fun time with the picks, and it is really interesting to sample so many and hear how much of a difference a pick makes.  

Great reviews by others, but I've learned I like the large sizes, and a "crisp" sound.  I'm liking my Primetone 1.5, and found the Dunlop ULTEX and V-Pick Jazz Mando to be in my sweet spot.  The Wegan is nice too but a bit mellower.  And, I gave the BlueChip a lot of time but it was not my favorite ... I thought the Clayton 1.52 matched up well with the BC for a lot less money.  And, the wood chip (wooden chip?) was actually pleasing.

If you aren't on the list, sign up because it was eye opening to sample them all.

----------


## mandobassman

I'm really wanting to try the Hawk Pick but I wonder how outrageous the shipping would be for one pick. Has anyone bought one?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Larry, I haven't heard of the Hawk.  I will do some looking.  Why does it appeal to you?  Thanks, Dan

----------


## Kalasinar

> I'm really wanting to try the Hawk Pick but I wonder how outrageous the shipping would be for one pick. Has anyone bought one?


Riff City Guitar Outlet sell Hawk Picks in the US. I can't seem to find the Simon Brady Signature Pick in their stock though. Could be worth messaging them and expressing your interest for one. If there is enough demand it might be worth their while to stock it.

----------


## mandobassman

Thanks for the info. I checked the site and it looks as though they don't carry any triangular picks. I might contact them and ask. Can't hurt.

----------


## mandobassman

> Larry, I haven't heard of the Hawk.  I will do some looking.  Why does it appeal to you?  Thanks, Dan


They're made of casein like Red Bear and a few others. I love the tone from that material but the Red Bear picks are nearly impossible to get and some of the others don't carry a shape or thickness I like. The Hawk Simon Brady model looks like one I'd like to try. Only problem is they are in the UK and I don't want to pay twice the price in shipping.

Here is a link to Hawk Picks if you're interested.

https://hawkpicks.co.uk/

Unfortunately, the Hawk was added to the sampler just after I had it.

----------


## mandobassman

Hense is another pick I want to try but haven't got around to it yet. Similar to the Hawk. Made in Germany. Cotton Music in Nashville carries them, but they are not listed on their website. You have to call and ask.

This is the one I want to order.

http://www.happyturtlepick.de/?p=46

Artisan Guitars in Franklin, TN also carries them.

https://artisanguitars.com/hense-tri...k-14mm-id-9835

----------


## Chris Daniels

I too was very intrigued by the Hawk SB pick and would like to own one.

Just a thought: Perhaps we can coordinate a group buy to save on shipping and then distribute them for shipping of <$1 apiece once they make it to the states?

C.

----------

Paul Merlo

----------


## RFMando

Picks arrived safely from WI - thx MTM!  I'll give these a good workout this weekend and have them out the door to Kennyz55 early next week, thank you all!  RF

----------


## RFMando

Pick Sampler #2

Very Nice: 
Clayton as usual lots of bang for buck!

Wegens all are great as usual think I need to get the BG one! M200 really feels so nice in hand just not a banjo killer on mando...but smooth like George Benson on guitar....

V-Pick Jazz Mando, finally a V-pick I really like such a cool company but have never bonded w/these...this might be the one  :Smile: 

CT55 Bluechip - still my holy grail in the case and man it sounds good, grips good etc. Maybe it can't be beat?  but is it 30+ dollars better...gulp...

Surprises:
Weed pick?  Nice volume, if awkward grip...

Gravity Pick Classic .60 super thin; super loud, WOW! surprised I love it but I Do!  :Smile:   Striker XL pretty nice also!

JT's Style 4 great volume for style of pick just a little slippery of a grip for me...

Herdim? Thin red triangle; looks like one I'd hate but wow!  I like it...what IS this?!  Anyone have an extra they'd trade something for?

Apitius picks nice classic pick for guitar nice look to them but a little small and slippery for me...

Ying Yang pick, wow! haven't seen one of these since maybe 1985 Rising Force tour when a buddy had one stuck to his forehead after a boot kick of the pick, would never use this on mando but I'm sure it would burn it down on a strat!

Clunker/Just Not for me:
Big rubber picks; great feeling grip/shape-mold but feels like hangs on strings even on bass, guitar, etc.

Red D'Andrea triangle .60 wanted to like it but too slippery in the hand

Eric Johnson mini pick....man I love EJ!  TONE for days but this pick is just too small and doesn't he use the rounded end...almost like playing w/side of your thumb so small  :Smile: 

Well there ya go after more trial and error, top 3 from this batch for me beyond my still champion CT55 is...the weird Herdim red triangle, the Wegen BG pick and the M200 

I'll have this in the mail manana headed over to Kennyz55

Thx again all for doing this! -RF

**Bottom five picks I've added to general population picks, thx again!**

----------

Chris Daniels, 

gtani7

----------


## RFMando

On its way to Kennyz55 via USPS this a.m. - thx again all!  RF

----------


## jtv

Well my (too long) time with the pick sampler has ended. Sorry for taking so long and great thanks to all those who have contributed picks!

When I first got the pick sampler I was barely able to tell the difference between picks other than clickiness on the strings, vague feelings in my hand, and "pointy ones can tremolo a bit easier". After a few weeks of playing with a bunch of different picks and trying to hear differences I think I am now much more conscious of the tone I am getting out of them. It's still fairly vague different impressions, but hey, improvement! Definitely figured out some preferences for picks (around the 1.3-1.5mm range, really don't like the thicker ones because they click on the strings too much, wood picks were quite mediocre for the most part).

Here are the top 6 picks I ended up liking.



The Gravity picks just seem like nice, solidly made picks that I really like the thickness/style of. Their "master finish" unpolished edge gave a really interesting texture to the sound.  Similarly with the Primetones (for those it really depended on the day whether I preferred the textured ones or the plain ones). I think it's being fairly new that makes me like both the triangle and rounded shapes, they both seem to have good points to them and I imagine as time goes on I'll drift more towards one of the other. The middle bottom pick there is a Wegen I believe. It feels really nice with the holes in it and plays super nice and loud. The top middle is the Clifford Essex buffalo horn pick that was included. I can't really describe specifically why I liked it, but it just feels and sounds great.

Special mentions should definitely go out to a few of the other picks I tried. The BlueChip picks probably felt the best just holding them, they had a nice slight stickiness to them that made them feel secure, but the sound for some reason was just a bit below some others. The stubby triangle was one of the more interesting picks as it felt better than most of the other thick picks and had an amazing tremolo with it's pointy point.  Also the dogal picks were amazing on guitar (just rhythm/chords stuff), but too thin for my liking on mandolin/mandocello. Edit: Forgot to mention the Dawg pick as standing out for a beautiful deep, mellow tone, but it was too quiet for my liking. Perhaps when I upgrade mandolins or my tonegard comes in I'll enjoy that kind more.


When going to buy some picks for myself now I ran across TUSQ picks by graphtech which looked interesting and relatively unreviewed for mandolin (there are 1-2 threads here on them, but they seem to be from when they only had  one material and shape that weren't particularly mandolin suited). I grabbed a bi-angle (seems to be basically your standard large triangle shaped pick) mixed pack for me and one for the sampler to try them out. To me they sound fairly different from most of the picks here, but I can't decide if it's better, worse, or just different. Excited to see what others think of them.

Thanks again to everyone who contributed to this. It's a truly unbelievable thing to get to try this crazy variety!

-jtv

----------

Chris Daniels, 

gtani7, 

Mark Gunter, 

RFMando

----------


## Chris Daniels

Happy July everyone. Hope the summer heat hasn't melted your enthusiasm for picking! Here's a list update:

Sampler I

Lowlands Blue - Current holder of Sampler 1
henryswift
Popolopolos
Mando Barber
John Garcia
MontanaMatt
Paul Busman
spud3

Sampler II

Kennyz55 - Current holder of Sampler 2
John Garcia
MontanaMatt
GASguy
Elron
Trebor Renklauf
henryswift
Mando Barber

A reminder to all of the group-established house rules:

1. Current holder of each sampler contacts the next recipient in advance via PM to get both address and phone number. 
2. At some point prior to shipping, phone contact (voice or text) should be made for final confirmation. 
3. The new recipient should post to this thread when they have their sampler. 

These simple steps will make sure that there are minimal delays in getting the picks passed around plus making it possible to track down a sampler if it goes AWOL again.

C.

----------

Kevin Winn, 

RFMando

----------


## Lowlands Blue

I received the sampler this week. Really excited to get pickin' and try out the plethora of options!
Thanks to jtv for shipping them!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Billkwando

I'd like to get on the list. I have a couple picks I can contribute too.

----------


## jtv

Glad to hear it arrived safely. Let us know what you find!

----------


## John Garcia

Just received Sampler #2.  I'm a little overwhelmed!  I plan on keeping it for the next week, I'm going to take it the the Columbia Gorge Bluegrass festival to let my fellow players get a chance to try some of them out.

I'd say there's 75 picks in this collection now, including a lot of duplicates.  It came via a small Priority Mail Box, with $7.15 postage on it!!  It's no longer a simple envelope.  Thanks Kennyz55 for doing that.  I'll Priority Mail it to the next person in about 9 days.

Edited to add:  Just counted, and there's 102 in the collection, including a Blue Chip CT55 model

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels

----------


## John Garcia

Here's the current list of what's in the box:  mostly correct....

----------

Chris Daniels, 

gtani7

----------


## John Garcia

The collection #2 is moving on to Montana Matt today.  It was a hit at the bluegrass festival.  I didn't find anything to replace the BlueChip as my favorite.  It was the favorite of almost everyone who tried picks out, also.  Added an ivoroid by Greg Boyd, and an embossed rounded triangle Dunlop Primetone.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Jim Roberts

Nice meeting you at the Columbia Gorge Bluegrass Festival last weekend, John.

----------


## John Garcia

Hi Jim, too bad you didn't get to try out the collection!

----------


## Jim Roberts

I'm really happy with Blue Chip and have enough older picks to start and pass along my collection.  BTW, You made the Red Diamond F5 roasted mandolin really sing! Nice pickin'.

----------


## MontanaMatt

Sampler #2 has arrived in Montana.  I'll dig in this weekend.  I used the BC CT55, and I like it more than my TAD60 and STP60.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Popolopolos

Howdy everybody,

I just got contacted to receive the 1st Sampler as I'm up next apparently, but as I informed the guy ahead of me, I will be traveling for the next few weeks on business and don't want to have the sampler just sitting at my house unused while I'm away. I know there's quite a few people waiting patiently to get their hands on it and I think it'd be unfair if it just sat at my house unused for a while, before I even got to check it out.

As such, I've informed the sender to go ahead and pass me on the list for now and send it to the next guy down... seems to be Mando Barber if I'm correct.  After their done with it, I hope they can then send it to me, and then I'll send it to whoever was originally after Mando Barber. That way we just skip me temporarily while I'm away on business travel.

I hope everyone's ok with this as I think it's pretty fair.

Thanks a bunch... and I'm really looking forward to finally getting my hands on it, even if I have to wait a little bit longer.

Popolopolos.

----------


## Lowlands Blue

Hey Popolopolos,

Thanks for your message and PM, I'm sure switching names on the list wont be an issue.
I have sent Mando Barber a PM for shipping info, and will send out the sampler as soon as I hear back. I will request you be contacted when they are done.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I've PM'd GASGuy for sending along sampler #2.
I had fun trying out several new to me picks.  I have used several BC's and liked the CT55 more than my TAD and STP 60.  It makes my mando rock.
BC CT 55is tops in this batch for me.
Happy pickin friends!
Matt in MT
BTW, I'm about to receive pack 1 soon for even more pickin and ginnin

----------


## MontanaMatt

I've PM'd GASGuys twice, no reply in a week...what now?
Sampler 2

----------


## Chris Daniels

Wow, you guys have been cranking through the list while I've been preoccupied elsewhere. Hope everyone's been having fun! Here's a update:

Sampler I

Lowlands Blue - Current holder of Sampler 1? (Waiting for update)
Mando Barber - Not on the forum since Aug 10 and only one post. Subject to deletion on next update.
Popolopolos
John Garcia
MontanaMatt
Paul Busman

Sampler II

MontanaMatt - Current holder of Sampler 2. 
_***GASguy. No PM reply and hasn't been on the Cafe forum since May so is getting deleted from the list.***_
Elron - Hasn't been on the forum since April so is subject to deletion next update.
Trebor Renklauf
henryswift
Mando Barber
spud3

C.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Afternoon all,

It looks like MontanaMatt is this month's lucky winner since he just finished with Sampler #2 and is about to receive Sampler #1 because of some list shuffling due to temporary unavailability.

A list update is below but you'll notice we've had a lot of folks in line either disappear or decline so to get things moving I'm adding a picking buddy of mine (TheCrAve) to the sampler #2 list so Matt can get rid of it.

Sampler I

MontanaMatt - Pending holder of Sampler #1
Popolopolos
John Garcia
Paul Busman

Sampler II

MontanaMatt - Current holder of Sampler #2, prepped to ship
TheCrAve
spud3
Eric C.

Looks like it might be time for another recruitment drive. Also, if there is anyone who got skipped or deleted in error please let me know and I'll fix. Trying to keep track of all the various requests can be tricky.

C.

----------

Kevin Winn

----------


## Eric C.

I was one of the early recipients of Sampler #1 which was fun.  Put me on the list for Sampler II please.

Thanks.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Thanks for the cat-herding, Chris!

Can't wait for my turn!

----------


## John Garcia

Just wondering where these are, they seem to be stalled somewhere..

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Just wondering where these are, they seem to be stalled somewhere..


Sampler #1 should be with MontanaMatt. I'll confirm but he was a good host for #2 so there's no concern.

Edit: Confirmed to be with Matt.

Sampler #2 was delivered to TheCrAve in SC just this morning.

So, they're out there and moving along as expected (i.e. slowly but surely).

C.

----------


## MontanaMatt

Popolopolos, answer your pm please so I can get your address!

----------


## John Garcia

I just received Sampler No. 1 today from Montana Matt.  Will take it to the Tygh Valley bluegrass festival this weekend.  Looks like Paul Busman is next on the list.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I didn't take notes from my experience with sampler one, but the ones that impressed me that I didn't expect was the Starfish from Timbertones, the John Pearce turtle, the D'Andrea propleck, and the BC Tpr50.  There were several others that I liked, but those stood out.  One personal discovery was the difference in acoustic vs pick up sound of the different picks.  None was great for both applications.  I'd been stuck on my BC TAD 60, but picking faster pick makes me see the need to switch.  I guess I need to expand my collection.  No one has talked of the dangers of the sampler and it's induction of PAS(pick acquisition syndrome)!
BTW I have been reading about Manouche picks, any opinions on best shape/model for bluegrass picking?

----------


## Kalasinar

Nice to see the samplers still doing the rounds. I've been thinking and thinking and decided that I'd like to donate my Gravity Gold Series Standard Tripp to one of the samplers. I have always been impressed by this pick but the standard size is too small for me (and standard is only size available here from the supplier in England). But I liked the pick so much I just grit my teeth and imported an XL version from the US a little while ago. So, I'm very happy now with the XL and have the standard version in a case not being used. I'd rather it went to much better use!

I think the Gold Series picks are excellent and the Tripp has three different points. It's perfect for the sampler and even though it is small, it would give players the chance to experience the material, points and bevels.

Anyway let me know if the pick would be welcome. I'm happy to post it to either sampler, all I would need is an address and give a week or so for it to arrive as I am in England  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Winn

I think I'm next for Sampler 2.  PM me and I'll give you my address and I'll add it to the mix.

----------


## Kalasinar

Thanks Spud3, Chris contacted me and it's now on its way to him  :Smile:

----------


## Eric C.

Where are these samplers currently at?

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Where are these samplers currently at?


Good timing (and thanks AlanN for the poke in the head to check the thread). I've been involved with a project that's been absorbing almost all of my free time (unfortunately this includes impacting my mando time too) so I haven't been paying attention to this or really any thread. I even think I've posted only once in the last couple of months. Anyway, we finished on Saturday so it's time to get back to business.

I actually have sampler #1 since the recipient list ran out. My plan is to inventory it, add the Gravity Gold from Kalasinar, and then post about it being available so we can rebuild the list.

#2 is with TheCrAve who is a good friend of mine but he doesn't spend any time on the Cafe so it never made it to spud3. That's my fault. I'll get spud3's address so it can be shipped out. Time to get our pick on!

C

----------


## Em Tee

I'd like to be on the list.

----------


## Kback

Please add me to the sample #1 list. I attempted the samples a year ago, when I started playing, and didn't understand the difference a pick could make.  Would love to give it another shot, now that I have a few tunes down

----------


## Jim1hays

Great Idea! Count me in!

----------


## Kevin Winn

Got Sampler 2 today.  Stunned at the number of picks in there!

I'll be working my way through them over the next week or so.  Thanks!

----------


## Jim1hays

Caleb, count me in

----------


## Jim1hays

Count me in!
1532 W 18th Street
Loveland Colorado 80538

----------


## Chris Daniels

Pick Sampler recipient list updates!

Sampler I

Chris Daniels - Current holder of Sampler #1. Shipping this week.
Em Tee
KBack

Sampler II

spud3 - Current holder of Sampler #2
Eric C.
Jim1hays

These are great community resources that allow pickers to try picks they might never have the opportunity to otherwise. Here's a reminder of the house rules to keep them moving along and allow us to track a sampler in case it goes missing: 

Please try to keep your sampler no longer than 2 to 3 weeks.
Please do not remove a pick from the sampler. If you like it, buy one.
Adding new picks in encouraged.
Current holder will contact next in line for address and phone number when they receive the sampler.
Holder will send notification via PM or text when the sampler is on the way. 
New recipient should post in this thread when they receive the sampler.

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## AlanN

And just exactly how many picks are in these samplers?

----------


## MontanaMatt

> And just exactly how many picks are in these samplers?


Lots...
I use heavy picks for Bluegrass pickin, and there were a dozen nice ones to try that fit my style of pick.  There are many dozens of guitar style lighter picks.
Chris probably has a count.

----------


## Kevin Winn

> And just exactly how many picks are in these samplers?


Sampler 2 has dozens.  Lots are just regular guitar picks, so it has been a quick process to narrow it down to the 8 or 10 that are really getting my attention.  Liking the Wegen and JT's a lot, plus found a couple that I didn't think would work well.  I'll probably buy one or two of each of my favorites and then I can give them a long-term drive test.

I should be ready to ship to the next member by Monday or so.  Chris, do I send the package back to you or contact the next person directly?

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Sampler 2 has dozens.  Lots are just regular guitar picks, so it has been a quick process to narrow it down to the 8 or 10 that are really getting my attention.  Liking the Wegen and JT's a lot, plus found a couple that I didn't think would work well.  I'll probably buy one or two of each of my favorites and then I can give them a long-term drive test.
> 
> I should be ready to ship to the next member by Monday or so.  Chris, do I send the package back to you or contact the next person directly?


To save Chris the trouble of explaining...you PM the next member on the list, and get their address, send it, notify this thread of its departure, the next member updates the thread of receipt.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> And just exactly how many picks are in these samplers?


Alan! Haven't talked to you in what...days?  :Cool: 

Sampler #1 has well over a hundred, with at least 90 unique picks in the lot. I haven't completed an updated inventory yet but here's the full list from my last review a few months ago plus two known additions. Duplicates are listed with an x and a number (e.g. x2):

1.	PLEC USA Andrea 1.5 (triangle)
2.	Jim Dunlop 204 (small, thick, black, very round tips)
3.	Jim Dunlop 207 (black, thick)
4.	Jim Dunlop 208 (Black thick)
5.	BlueChip TPR-50
6.	BlueChip CT-55
7.	John Pearse Fast Turtles Medium 2.5mm - New addition
8.	Gravity Gold Tripp Standard 1.5  -New addition
9.	Dawg
10.	Golden Gate
11.	Acoustic Music Works
12.	Jim Dunlop (manually sanded?) – big, triangular, dark brown
13.	V-Pick Medium R - missing
14.	V-Pick Red-colored (Triangle, very thick)
15.	V-Pick Large ULP - missing
16.	V-Pick (Thick, white pearl colored)
17.	Gravity Striker XL 3
18.	Chicken picks 2.1 Triangle (White)
19.	Chicken Picks 2.2 (White)
20.	Dunlop Tortex 1.5
21.	Wegen Black Triangle - missing
22.	Wegen White triangle with round edges
23.	Wegen Regular shape white 
24.	Ultra Cool Heavy 1.0 mm, black rectangle
25.	Unknown, pointed, Blue, 1.5 mm, with grip dots
26.	Jim Dunlop Big Stubby 1.0
27.	Jim Dunlop Stubby Triangle 1.5
28.	Dunlop max-grip 1.14 
29.	Dunlop max-Grip 1.0
30.	Dunlop Primetone 1.5 Triangle (grip)
31.	Dunlop Primetone 1.0 (grip)
32.	Dunlop Primetone 1.3 round edges
33.	Dunlop Primetone 1.4 triangle 
34.	White and Hard - unnamed
35.	Nylpro 1.4 green (D’addario)
36.	Planet Waves x-heavy triangle 1.25
37.	Fender Med metallic
38.	Cool Heavy 1.0
39.	Jim Dunlop Nylon .73
40.	Cool heavy 1.0
41.	Dunlop Tortex .50
42.	Dunlop Gator .71
43.	Prodigy Klassikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
44.	Prodigy Laikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
45.	Timber Tones Resin ‘Moondance’
46.	Timber Tones Macassar Ebony
47.	Timber Tones Horn ‘Starfish’
48.	Gravity Striker Standard 1.5mm (‘Master Finish’ edge)
49.	Gravity Axis Standard 1.5mm (polished edge)
50.	Gravity Axis Standard 3mm (polished edge)
51.	V-Pick Lite Medium Round
52.	V-Pick Large Round
53.	Clayton Acetal Standard 1.52mm
54.	Jim Dunlop Americana Tri Pick Round 1.5mm x3
55.	Clifford Essex ‘Mandolin 100’ rounded horn 1mm
56.	Clifford Essex ‘Buffy’ horn 2mm
57.	Snark Neo Tortoise heavy 1.07mm x3
58.	Dogal Flexible
59.	Dogal Medium
60.	Dogal Heavy
61.	Hawk SB
62.	Pickboy Classic Pearl .75
63.	Fender 346 Triangle Heavy - x 4
64.	Dunlop Tortex .73 (yellow) - x 4
65.	Clayton Duraplex Delrin Rounded Triangle 1.14 mm- x 4
66.	D'Andrea 358 Teardrop Celluloid Jazz Shell Heavy - x4
67.	Dunlop Stubby Triangle 3.0
68.	Orbit Zero Gravity .6
69.	Brain 1.0 - x 2
70.	Dunlop Primetone Rounded with grip 1.5
71.	Dunlop Primetone Rounded with grip 1.3
72.	Dunlop Primetone triangle 1.5
73.	Striped wooden
74.	Authentic Hendrix heavy - x 5
75.	Dunlop Max-grip 1.5
76.	Buffalo ? triangle
77.	Gibson triangle medium
78.	Unknown small very pointed and thick black - x 3
79.	Dunlop Ultex 1.0 
80.	Dunlop Ultex 1.3
81.	Dunlop Tortex 1.0
82.	Clayton triangle 1.0
83.	D'Andrea standard heavy
84.	Earnie Ball Brad Paisley
85.	darrylicshon.com pink
86.	Fidis Tamboti (wood)
87.	Fidis Stratford Hall Plantation Cherry (wood)
88.	Fidis striped (unknown wood)
89.	Fidis Persimmon (wood)
90.	Fidis Timborana (wood) - arrived broken

Sampler #2 is approaching the same volume. Here's my inventory from October 2016 when it was only a month old, but as of July 2017 it was reported as containing 102 picks:

1.	Bluechip CT55
2.	Wegen M200
3.	Wegen TF140
4.	Wegen Bluegrass (black)
5.	Wegen Bluegrass (white)
6.	1.5mm D'Andrea ProPlec
7.	.50mm D'Andrea Deltrex triangle
8.	Dawg
9.	Golden Gate
10.	V-Pick Lite Large Pointed
11.	V-Pick Jazz Mando
12.	V-Pick Lite Medium rounded triangle
13.	Hand shaped/buffed Apatius x6
14.	1.4mm Dunlop Primetone 512P triangle with grip
15.	1.5mm Dunlop Primetone 514P semi-round with grip
16.	1.3mm Dunlop Primetone 515P semi-round
17.	Dunlop Jazz III Eric Johnson signature
18.	2.0mm Dunlop Yngvie Malmstein signature
19.	3.0mm Big Stubby (one with a worn tip for a nice rounded profile) x2
20.	1.5mm Dunlop Tortex standard x2
21.	1.5mm Dunlop Gator Grip
22.	2.0mm Dunlop Tortex standard
23.	1.0mm Dunlop Max-Grip
24.	.60mm Dunlop Nylon
25.	Thick Dunlop 207
26.	1.52mm Clayton triangle
27.	Medium Ibanez Steve Vai signature
28.	Heavy unmarked (buffalo?) horn triangles x4
29.	Heavy Fender standard in various colors x7
30.	Medium Fender triangle
31.	Medium 'Big Dog' standard
32.	Medium pink standard
33.	Thin white triangle (worn)
34.	Thin red nylon pointed triangle
35.	Thin 'Nick Cowan' standard

C.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Liking the Wegen and JT's a lot, plus found a couple that I didn't think would work well.  I'll probably buy one or two of each of my favorites and then I can give them a long-term drive test.


Sampler 2 sold me on the JT's. When I had it, there were no large triangle Jt's in it though, has that been resolved? Anyway, they make the large triangles and I really dig them for times I want a thinner but stiff pick for brightness.

Wegens (1.2 & 1.4) and the JT Pix have been my recent all around favorites.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Sampler 2 is on its way to Eric.  Thanks for keeping this going - it was great to try out all the different picks.

I ended up buying some Wegens, some Dunlop Primetones and will be ordering some JT's soon.

----------


## Em Tee

> Pick Sampler recipient list updates!
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> Chris Daniels - Current holder of Sampler #1. Shipping this week.
> Em Tee
> KBack
> 
> Sampler II
> ...


I still have not received this package.

----------


## Em Tee

I received the package today.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Eric, you should have received the Sampler 2 by now.  Has it made it there?

----------


## dadsaster

I would like to be added to the sampler list. 

Thanks!

----------


## Eric C.

> Eric, you should have received the Sampler 2 by now.  Has it made it there?


Yep

----------


## W. James Johnson

I'd like to join the list. W. James Johnson 17 st charles place asheville nc 28801. thanks, James

----------


## dadsaster

Just a PSA.  Please don't post your address directly on the forum.  This is especially true if your name can be gathered from your account name.  Identity fraud is becoming quite common place.  Please take appropriate precautions.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## mrneil2

Id like to add myself to the list
How exactly do I do that.  Do I pm somebody?

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Id like to add myself to the list
> How exactly do I do that.  Do I pm somebody?


Posting in this thread is enough. I'll update the recipient lists and post soon.

For the newcomers, here are the expanded house rules:

Requests to be added to a recipient list can be made in this thread (preferred) or via PM to me. No need to post address.
Brand new user accounts are requested to continue posting to the Cafe to establish credibility in being a recipient when their time comes. MIA accounts are subject to being skipped.
I will try to honor requests for a specific sampler list but otherwise one will be assigned. They are both great so you won't be missing out either way!
You will be contacted by current holder sometime before sampler is shipped to you to confirm address and phone number. These are needed for contact info to hunt down a sampler in case it goes missing.
Please try to keep your sampler no longer than 2 to 3 weeks.
Please do not remove a pick from the sampler. If you like it, buy one.
Adding new picks in encouraged.
Current holder will contact next in line for address and phone number sometime after they receive the sampler.
Holder will confirm recipient address via phone call/text (preferred) or PM before shipping sampler. 
Holder will notify recipient when sampler had been shipped. Please provide tracking if available.
New recipient should post in this thread when they receive the sampler.

It may seem like a lot of nit picky rules but these samplers are tremendous and unprecedented resources built by the Mandolin Cafe forum community. For the cost of postage (usually $4 to $8) you can experience hundreds of dollars worth of picks, many you would never have the chance to try, and we want to make sure they continue to be passed around. 

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Kback, 

Kevin Winn

----------


## Kevin Winn

As a recent recipient of Sampler 2, I'd like to echo what Chris said - this was a great way to try out a huge array of picks for very little cost.  Being fairly new to mandolin, I had no idea the difference that one pick would make vs. another in terms of playability and tone.  I was able to narrow down what worked best for me quickly, and ended up with three different picks that I'll be giving a longer term road test.

And a big thanks to Chris for keeping this going, and all the players before me who contributed samples and kept the train moving.  What a great community!

----------


## Em Tee

Pack 1 was sent to kback this morning. This was an awesome experience and helped me finally find the right pick for me. Thank y'all!

----------


## Chris Daniels

Pick Samplers recipient list update for December 2017

Sampler I

KBack - Current holder of Sampler #1
dadsaster
W. James Johnson 

Sampler II

Eric C. - Current holder of Sampler #2
Jim1hays
mrneil2 

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Kback

Hey everyone,

Just an update, Sample 1 still has not made it.  The USPS has slow to a snails pace round here, I don’t have a delivery date, their just saying its delayed in transit.  I will send another update when it arrives.

I’ll be on the look out for a postman pickin’ a mandolin :Mandosmiley: 

Keith

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels

----------


## Jesse Kinman

I would like to be added to the list as well!  Thanks!

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just an update, Sample 1 still has not made it.  The USPS has slow to a snails pace round here, I dont have a delivery date, their just saying its delayed in transit.  I will send another update when it arrives.
> 
> Ill be on the look out for a postman pickin a mandolin
> 
> Keith


FYI: I checked the tracking and Sampler #1 was delivered to Keith this morning. He did tell me last week he was going out of town sometime soon so there may be a small delay in him being able to check it out. Hopefully the pickin' postman had fun.  :Wink: 

C.

----------


## Kback

Happy New year to all!

Update on Pick Sample 1, it will be sent out tomororrow in the a.m. to Dadster.  I have ordered a Christmas present for myself, a prime tone sculpted 1.5 and a BC.  

Thanks for the opportunity and the patience.

Peace, Joy and Merry Pickin’

Keith

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Kevin Winn

One side note for PDX players:

Old Town Music has a fantastic selection of picks, many of which are in Sampler 2.  This includes a wide variety of Wegens, and the PrimeTones.

----------


## dadsaster

I received the picks from Sample 1 last night from Keith who has been great about communicating with me.  I've PMed W. James Johnson and will keep him updated as well.

----------


## Torpedotom

> Happy New year to all!
> 
> Update on Pick Sample 1, it will be sent out tomororrow in the a.m. to Dadster.  I have ordered a Christmas present for myself, a prime tone sculpted 1.5 and a BC.  
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity and the patience.
> 
> Peace, Joy and Merry Pickin’
> 
> Keith


I received some Prime Tones like what you ordered.  I drilled some holes in one of them to make it easier to hold.  I think you'll like it.

----------


## dadsaster

I've taken some liberties and organized the picks a bit to make it a little easier to reason about**:

I've separated all the picks into 3 major groups.  Inside each major group, I sub-grouped where it made sense:

Teardrop Picks -
    - Dunlop Teardrops
    - Dunlop Jazztones

Triangle Picks -
    - Dunlop Triangles (primetone, americana)
    - Wegens and V-picks
    - Custom (bluechips, hawks, dawg)

Unique Materials and/or shape Picks -
    - wood, stone, horn etc.


I've also tried to group identical picks together (fender heavies, Pro Plecs etc.).  Not all of the groupings are perfect but it should be easier to make sense of.  I also added a wegen bluegrass teardrop (black) to the collection.

Thoughts:

As a left-handed player, I quickly realized how many picks are made for right-handed players.  I thought the bluechips, wegen TF140 and the smooth primetones (semi-round) had really good tone but they were all right-handed.  I already use the ProPlec 346s and they stood up against the other picks I liked.  The big surprise for me was the Dunlop Jazztone 207.  It feels a little small in my hand but it has a really warm tone and is really enjoyable to play (plus cheap).  I just like playing with it and found it really easy to tremolo with.

I've also ordered some wegen M150s which should be showing up in a couple of weeks.  I realized I need to support the makers who actually support lefties.  Bluechip is still too rich for my blood.  I'll be shipping the picks sometime this week and updating the thread when I do.  My wife is a flatpick guitar player and she enjoyed the picks as well and is now a wegen bluegrass user.

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Kback

----------


## dadsaster

I shipped the picks in sample #1 to W. James Johnson.  They are expected to arrive by Friday.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Ronnie.

How do you get on the mailing list ?

----------


## Brian Harris

I love ideas that are simple yet really brilliant.  This is definitely one of them!

----------


## dadsaster

> How do you get on the mailing list ?


Ronnie - I think you did.  You just add your name to the thread and when it's your turn the current holder of the picks will PM you, get all your details and ship them to you.  The only cost to you is shipping them to the next guy.

----------

Ronnie.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Pick Samplers recipient list update for January 2018. I've sent a PM to Eric C to check the status of #2. 

Sampler I

W. James Johnson - Pending receipt of Sampler #1
Skaggs2.0 

Sampler II

Eric C. - Current holder of Sampler #2?
Jim1hays
mrneil2 
Ronnie.

C.

----------

Ronnie.

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

I'm brand new here but would love to try a sampler when it becomes available.

----------


## Macabre

I would love to get on board with this. I definitely have some to add as well!

----------


## Rdeane

Please add my name to the list.  I will also have some to add to the collection.

----------


## Bill Findley

Please add my name to the list.
Thanks

----------


## Joe Bartl

Please add my name to the list.  Thanks.  -- mandogio

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

I would love to be added to the list as well. Thanks!

----------


## Loftonl

I would love to be on the list as well! With just 1.5 years of playing experience, I have collected over 25 picks. My current favorite is the Dunlop Primetone triangular with grip. But Im not sure its my forever pick....

Laura Lofton 
2730 Back Mountain Rd
Winchester, VA 22602

----------


## Chris Daniels

Morning all,

I've added the most recent requests.

Edit: I've communicated with James and will be coordinating the sending of sampler #1 to Skaggs2.0. Also, mrneil2 has sent address/phone to Jim to facilitate shipping of sampler #2.

Sampler I

W. James Johnson - Current holder of Sampler #1
Skaggs2.0 
Macabre
Bill Findley
mandogio
MoreThanQuinn

Sampler II

Jim1hays - Current holder of Sampler #2
mrneil2 
Ronnie.
Guitfiddle Mike
Rdeane
Loftonl

C.

----------

Caleb

----------


## mrneil2

Got a pm I’m next after jim1hays. Sent my contact info to him.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Jim1hays

Will send it to you this week!! it is great! Lots of different picks. I am adding a couple Golden Gates and some others I have.

----------

Caleb, 

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

Update: 

I missed a name in the list of someone who had accidentally been purged earlier so Elron is now reinstated and next in line for Sampler #1.

Sampler I

Skaggs2.0 - Pending receipt of Sampler #1
Elron
Macabre
Bill Findley
mandogio
MoreThanQuinn

Sampler II

mrneil2 - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
Ronnie.
Guitfiddle Mike
Rdeane
Loftonl

C.

----------


## mrneil2

Sampler #2 received. What a plethora of picks! Won’t be able to dive in it until the weekend.  Ronnie pm me your address and I’ll let you and the cafe know when it’s coming your way.  Probably about 2 weeks it that’s OK with everyone

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Sampler #2 received. What a plethora of picks! Won’t be able to dive in it until the weekend.  Ronnie pm me your address and I’ll let you and the cafe know when it’s coming your way.  Probably about 2 weeks it that’s OK with everyone


2 weeks is the standard and expected amount of time to work through them all, and you'll still feel as though you missed some. Enjoy!

C.

----------


## Jesse Kinman

I received Sampler #1 today, looking forward to trying all these picks out! This is awesome!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## mrneil2

> Pick Samplers recipient list update for January 2018. I've sent a PM to Eric C to check the status of #2. 
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> W. James Johnson - Pending receipt of Sampler #1
> Skaggs2.0 
> 
> Sampler II
> 
> ...


Will ship out Sampler #2 mid week.  Ronnie PM me your contact info.  I'll let you know when I ship.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Sampler #1 is ready to ship out tomorrow, I added a V-pick Red Rocker, and a Dunlop Tru-Shell X-heavy to the lot.
I figured out that I have apparently tried out tons of different picks in the past, cause there were very few that I hadn’t tried before. Tons of picks tho, and I found a new favorite as well, Hawk SB signature pick, already ordered a few different Hawks as a result. 
Thanks again for the chance to get in on this, I really appreciate it!
Jesse Kinman

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Macabre

----------


## mrneil2

Sampler #2 sent to Guitfiddle Mike today. (Ronnie never got back to me and it was time to move them on.) Mike should get it by Tuesday 02/20/18.  Gave him the tracking number.

Since trying all these picks I bought myself a Bluechip CT-55 which I had swore I would never do as they are expensive. But after playing one I could justify the cost, at least to myself.  I also purchased some JT's picks. Those are also fantastic.

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

Looking forward to receiving S#2. Thanks mrneil2!!!

----------


## B381

Interested

----------


## mrneil2

USPS advises Guitfiddle Mke has PickSampler #2 in his mailbox

----------


## Chris Daniels

Aw yeah, here's the Mid-February Pick Sampler Update:

Sampler I

Elron - Current holder of Sampler #1
Macabre
Bill Findley
mandogio
MoreThanQuinn

Sampler II

Guitfiddle Mike - Current holder of Sampler #2
Rdeane
Loftonl
B381

Pick on!  :Mandosmiley: 

C.

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

Sampler II arrived today. Thanks mrneil2!!!

I'm kind of afraid to open that package. Where to start, where to start. I'll bet everyone goes for the Blue Chip first. I cant hepit!!!!

I also receive a letter containing 5 picks from Jim.

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

I'm really enjoying these picks. I've been through the lot a few times now and am getting a pretty good idea of what I think works best for me. 

Thanks for all who contributed. 

I'll toss a couple of Clayton Ultem Rounded (barely) Triangle 1.2's in the mix. 

Planning to send out next Monday at the latest. PM'd Rdeane today for info!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Bad Monkey

May I be added to the list as well, please? 
thanks!

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

> Aw yeah, here's the Mid-February Pick Sampler Update:
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> Elron - Current holder of Sampler #1
> Macabre
> Bill Findley
> mandogio
> MoreThanQuinn
> ...


Sorry, I'm a little confused on how this works. I posted to have my name added to the list, but I have never provided my address or been contacted about receiving the sampler (though I am in your post above - is that the order in which they will be sent from member to member?). What do I need to do to receive it? Really looking forward to trying them all out.

Thanks!

----------


## Rdeane

> I'm really enjoying these picks. I've been through the lot a few times now and am getting a pretty good idea of what I think works best for me. 
> 
> Thanks for all who contributed. 
> 
> I'll toss a couple of Clayton Ultem Rounded (barely) Triangle 1.2's in the mix. 
> 
> Planning to send out next Monday at the latest. PM'd Rdeane today for info!



I've been holding off buying any more picks until I get chance to demo Sampler #2. I'm looking forward to getting it.  Guitfiddle Mike, I left you a PM just now.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Sorry, I'm a little confused on how this works. I posted to have my name added to the list, but I have never provided my address or been contacted about receiving the sampler (though I am in your post above - is that the order in which they will be sent from member to member?). What do I need to do to receive it? Really looking forward to trying them all out.
> 
> Thanks!


MoreThanQuinn,

You are currently 4th in line to receive sampler #1 after Elron sends it on. You will be contacted via PM by mandogio (or possibly me) at some point after he receives it to get your address and phone number. Most folks keep a sampler about 2 weeks so you're still at least a couple months out. Plenty of time to get your fingers ready because it takes a lot of picking to get through them all.

C.

----------


## Chris Daniels

A list update and re-posting of house rules:

Sampler I

Elron - Current holder of Sampler #1
Macabre
Bill Findley
mandogio
MoreThanQuinn

Sampler II

Rdeane - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
Loftonl
B381
Bad Monkey

The expanded house rules:

Requests to be added to a recipient list can be made in this thread (preferred) or via PM to me. No need to post address.
Brand new user accounts are requested to continue posting to the Cafe to establish credibility in being a recipient when their time comes. MIA accounts are subject to being skipped.
I will try to honor requests for a specific sampler list but otherwise one will be assigned. They are both great so you won't be missing out either way!
You will be contacted by current holder sometime before sampler is shipped to you to confirm address and phone number. These are needed for contact info to hunt down a sampler in case it goes missing.
Please try to keep your sampler no longer than 2 to 3 weeks.
Please do not remove a pick from the sampler. If you like it, buy one.
Adding new picks in encouraged.
Current holder will contact next in line for address and phone number sometime after they receive the sampler.
Holder will confirm recipient address via phone call/text (preferred) or PM before shipping sampler.
Holder will notify recipient when sampler had been shipped. Please provide tracking if available.
New recipient should post in this thread when they receive the sampler.

It may seem like a lot of nit picky rules but these samplers are tremendous and unprecedented resources built by the Mandolin Cafe forum community. For the cost of postage (usually $4 to $8) you can experience hundreds of dollars worth of picks, many you would never have the chance to try, and we want to make sure they continue to be passed around. 

C.

----------

Caleb, 

Rdeane

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Thank you! Wow, I'm really looking forward to this. What a cool community thing this is. Can't wait to try out the picks!

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

Pick Sampler II was left at USPS this morning. Rdeane should receive by Thursday, 3/8/2018.

Tracking No. 9500 1121 2721 8064 1202 59

I learned a lot from the sampling of picks. Being a guitar player for years I think I may have gravitated toward the tear drop shaped picks. The Wegen Bluegrass White and The Dunlop Primetone Sculpted (Dark Brown) 1.3 being my favorites. 

Does anyone know for sure what thickness the Wegen Bluegrass picks were? Their website only shows them in 1.4 and they didn't seem quite that thick to me.

I added a Clayton Ultem Rounded Triangle 1.2 that I bought on a suggestion here in the forum. I still like them a lot.


Thanks again to all the contributors...

Mike

----------


## Rdeane

I just want to express my thanks for the opportunity to experience dozens of picks through the pick samplers. It's truly a great opportunity. I received Sampler #2 yesterday and spent hours enjoying the  buffet of possibilities.  So far the Dawg, the Blue Chip and the Apatius are great. Wegens are nice, too.  I'll be moving the sampler along in about a week or so to Loftonl (so expect a PM in a few days.)

----------


## Chris Daniels

Both pick samplers are present and accounted for so here's the list update for mid-March (Edit: added papabear075 per request):

Sampler I

Macabre - Current holder of Sampler #1
Bill Findley
mandogio
MoreThanQuinn
papabear075

Sampler II

Rdeane -Current holder of Sampler #2
Loftonl
B381
Bad Monkey

C.

----------


## papabear075

Hi. Can I please be added to the list for Sampler 1?  Thanks so much.

----------


## B381

> Both pick samplers are present and accounted for so here's the list update for mid-March (Edit: added papabear075 per request):
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> Macabre - Current holder of Sampler #1
> Bill Findley
> mandogio
> MoreThanQuinn
> papabear075
> ...


I'm going to ask that Bad Monkey and I switch places.  I have to leave town on a trip in a few days, won't have my mandolin with me and won't get much chance to try out the picks.  That could delay the next person so I would rather strip back one place in line in order to have the opportunity to actually try them when time is more available.  Thanks.

----------


## Bad Monkey

are the pick samplers dead in the water at this point or are they still moving around? 
It's been awhile since anything was posted

----------


## Bill Findley

I have # 1 and will send it to mandogio soon. Have been out of town, so haven’t had a chance to play’em.  Bill Findley

----------


## FredK

I'd like to take the plunge on this. Please add me to the list.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> are the pick samplers dead in the water at this point or are they still moving around? 
> It's been awhile since anything was posted


Hi B. Monkey,

I haven't been monitoring this thread much lately but am now trying to locate each sampler. I'll post an update once I have one.

Thanks,

C.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Update and good news:

I've communicated directly with both current holders of pick samplers #1 and #2 and they will each be on their way to the next in line soon. Here's an updated list:

Sampler I

mandogio - Pending receipt of Sampler #1
MoreThanQuinn
papabear075

Sampler II

Bad Monkey - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
B381
FredK

C.

----------

FredK

----------


## John Garcia

Hey I saw these both last year, but I just got a new mandolin and I need to check out all the picks again!! Please put me on both lists.


John Garcia

----------


## Willem

Hello. This was a great idea from the start and seems to have blossomed into a great resource. I would like to be put on the list for one of them.

----------


## papabear075

I have received Sampler 1. Thanks so much. I am going to have a blast pickin through these. Sadly it seems the Timborana Pseudopiptadena spp is broken.

----------


## Chris Daniels

List update:

Sampler I


papabear075 - Current holder of Sampler #1
John Garcia


Sampler II

Bad Monkey - Current holder of Sampler #2
FredK
Willem

Note: The Timborana pick mentioned by papabear075 was unfortunately broken in transit before it even made it into the sampler, but was kept in the mix with its siblings for posterity.

C.

----------


## papabear075

Sorry I have hogged this sampler for so long.  I am ready to send it on this week and will need John Garcia's address.  Thanks.

----------


## John Garcia

Hi Dave,

I just sent my address in a private message.

Thanks,

John

- - - Updated - - -

Hi, I'd like to get on the list for Pick Sampler #2, also.

John

----------


## darrylicshon

Hi I had the  sampler when it first started can I get back on the list maybe sampler 1 , thanks

----------


## 707erich

Hello, could you sign me up for pick sampler 1 and 2, thank you.

----------


## Bad Monkey

sampler 2 is in the mail.

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## FredK

Sampler 2 received. Thank you!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scott R

Could you sign me up for #1 please?

----------


## FredK

I've had my fun with Sampler 2. Time to pass it along. It was a great experience. Willem, post #755 shows you're next in line. Please PM your contact info to me so I can get it in the mail to you.

----------


## FredK

Sampler 2 is in the mail.

----------


## Willem

Sampler 2 has arrived. Holy smokes there are a lot of picks here!

----------


## Chris Daniels

FYI, I've been very busy as of late and not able to give updates in this thread. I had been trying to contact John Garcia for the last few weeks thinking he had received the sampler and hadn't been on the forum for quite some time. Turns out it never got shipped to him so I've been in contact with the current holder and am having Sampler #1 sent back to me. 

I'll do a quick inventory plus get the recipient lists up to date and then will send it back out into the wild. 

C.

----------


## mandokismet

Please add me to the list for sampler 1 or 2, whichever is available first.

----------


## papabear075

Sampler 1 should be back with Chris now. Cheers!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Sampler 1 should be back with Chris now. Cheers!


It is indeed.

I may hold onto it for a couple of weeks to display as a curiosity during the upcoming Alan Bibey Mando Camp but will send back out soon. There are some new additions that I'd like to explore in more detail during the audit.

C. ~/:/~

----------


## Willem

I am ready to send Sampler 2 on. Just need to know where it is going.

----------


## Pa&Bud

How does one get on the sampler pack of glory list? Brilliant idea btw!

----------


## Willem

> Hello, could you sign me up for pick sampler 1 and 2, thank you.


Sampler 2 in the mail. I believe you are the lucky recipient.

----------


## Willem

Also, I wouldn't mind trying Sampler 1 now.

----------


## 707erich

> Sampler 2 in the mail. I believe you are the lucky recipient.


FYI; Just received pick sampler #2 today,

----------

Willem

----------


## thecelloronin

Is there a sort of running tally on what each sampler contains? At any rate, I'd love to be put on the list for one or both samplers. Thanks to the powers the be for a great, community-powered idea.

----------


## Rdeane

Just moved up to an MT2, so I need to try all the picks again.  Please add me to both lists.

----------


## FredK

> Is there a sort of running tally on what each sampler contains? At any rate, I'd love to be put on the list for one or both samplers. Thanks to the powers the be for a great, community-powered idea.


Check out post #685 for a listing as of Nov. 2017. Sampler 2 had a big selection of picks and it grew some since then. Best to get on the list and check them out in person.

----------


## 707erich

[QUOTE=thecelloronin;1672363]Is there a sort of running tally on what each sampler contains? At any rate, I'd love to be put on the list for one or both samplers. Thanks to the powers the be for a great, community-powered idea.[/

Currently pick sampler #2 has 132 picks in it and there is a list. There are a few duplicates but this is a lot of picks.

----------


## rowka

I’m in the process of getting a new mando and would like to get on the list.

Thanks

----------


## thecelloronin

Is Chris solely responsible for keeping track of the waiting list, or do we do that? I'm not 100% sure I know who's in front of me, nor indeed whether I'm on the list at all based on my previous post.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Is Chris solely responsible for keeping track of the waiting list, or do we do that? I'm not 100% sure I know who's in front of me, nor indeed whether I'm on the list at all based on my previous post.


I usually help keep the lists on track but I've been too busy lately to add the most recent names. I'm currently at Alan Bibey's Mando Camp and I'll get the updated lists posted as soon as it's over this weekend.

C.

----------


## thecelloronin

> I usually help keep the lists on track but I've been too busy lately to add the most recent names. I'm currently at Alan Bibey's Mando Camp and I'll get the updated lists posted as soon as it's over this weekend.
> 
> C.


You are a scholar and a gentleman.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Finally a new list update! I try to place names based on first come/first served with some adjustment for being a previous holder or being on both lists. Hopefully everyone is good with the queue:

Sampler I

Chris Daniels - Current holder of Sampler #1
Scott R
darrylicshon
Pa&Bud
Rdeane
707erich
thecelloronin
willem

Sampler II

707erich - Current holder of Sampler #2
mandokismet
thecelloronin
rowka
Rdeane

Since it's been a while, here are the community house rules:

Requests to be added to a recipient list can be made in this thread (preferred) or via PM to me. No need to post address.
Brand new user accounts are requested to continue posting to the Cafe to establish credibility in being a recipient when their time comes. MIA accounts are subject to being skipped.
I will try to honor requests for a specific sampler list but otherwise one will be assigned. They are both great so you won't be missing out either way!
You will be contacted by current holder sometime before sampler is shipped to you to confirm address and phone number. These are needed for contact info to hunt down a sampler in case it goes missing.
Please try to keep your sampler no longer than 2 to 3 weeks.
Please do not remove a pick from the sampler. If you like it, buy one.
Adding new picks in encouraged.
Current holder will contact next in line for address and phone number sometime after they receive the sampler.
Holder will confirm recipient address via phone call/text (preferred) or PM before shipping sampler.
Holder will notify recipient when sampler had been shipped. Please provide tracking if available.
New recipient should post in this thread when they receive the sampler.


It may seem like a lot of nit picky rules but these samplers are tremendous and unprecedented resources built by the Mandolin Cafe forum community. For the cost of postage (usually $4 to $8) you can experience hundreds of dollars worth of picks, many you would never have the chance to try, and we want to make sure they continue to be passed around.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

RustyMadd, 

thecelloronin

----------


## 707erich

FYI pick sampler #2 is on its way to mandokismet, enjoy.

----------


## mandokismet

Received!  Thanks!  The first picture is all of the picks; the second, a sample of the sampler.

----------

RustyMadd, 

thecelloronin

----------


## mandokismet

I've only been playing for 9 months and only recently discovered how much a pick can change everything.  I like my three current picks (Dunlop 2.0 Big Stubby, Pro Plec 1.5, Pickboy 150) from my local store well enough but was excited to try a lot of different kinds with the Sampler Pack 2.

Here's the funny thing about my winnowing process - I ended up with what quite a few MandolinCafe posters recommend using a mostly blind process.

I eliminated about 2/3 of the picks based on duplicates, too thin, too weird, Guitar Center freebie, etc.  Then I did a quick 1-2 minutes with the remaining 40 and eliminated any that were clearly not working for me and was left with 20.  Then I played each one of those for 2-5 minutes each, ranking them ahead or behind one other.  I did this mostly blind, purposefully not looking at the pick label.  

What I ended up with for my top six on this first pass:

First Tier: Blue Chip CT55, Dunlop Primetone 1.3 Standard, Dunlop Primetone 1.3 Semi-round Smooth, Dunlop Primetone 1.3 Semi-round Grip
Second Tier: Dunlop 207 Jazztone, Dawg

I'm sure I'll play through the 40 again over the next week or two, but it's a nice verification of what others are saying.

And thanks to Chris for organizing - amazing and helpful idea!

----------

RustyMadd, 

thecelloronin

----------


## mandokismet

Pick Sampler 2 has been mailed to thecelloronin.  Here's the sampler waiting list:

Sampler II
thecelloronin - will receive shortly
rowka
Rdeane

----------

Chris Daniels, 

thecelloronin

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Pick Sampler 2 has been mailed to thecelloronin...


By coincidence Sampler #1 was mailed to Scott R. today as well.

Here's the full updated list:

Sampler I

Scott R - pending receipt of Sampler #1
darrylicshon
Pa&Bud
Rdeane
707erich
thecelloronin
willem

Sampler II

thecelloronin - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
rowka
Rdeane
E. Taylor

C.

----------


## rowka

Im going to bow out of this round.  I may jump back in at a later date.

----------


## Scott R

I'm done with Pick sampler #1, darrylicshon you are up!

----------

darrylicshon

----------


## thecelloronin

Hello everyone, just confirming that I have pick sampler #2. Wow, what a collection! So far, my favorite is the Wegen white bluegrass pick. Surprisingly, I kind of hate the Bluechip. Definitely a learning experience. Will spend a little more time with these before passing them on.

----------


## Scott R

Pick sampler 1 is on the way, scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.

----------

darrylicshon

----------


## Southern Man

Hello,

I would like to get on the list.  Not sure I completely understand the difference between Sampler 1 and 2, but the list looks shorter for Sampler 2, so  I would want that one.  

Been playing about 7 months or so.

Ken

----------


## darrylicshon

Received sampler 1 will start going thru them tomorrow

----------


## Chris Daniels

Quick list update:

Sampler I

darrylicshon - Current holder of Sampler #1
Pa&Bud
Rdeane
thecelloronin
willem

Sampler II

Rdeane - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
E. Taylor
Southern Man

C.

----------


## darrylicshon

I've messaged pa&bud , but haven't received an answer, how long should I wait

----------


## jorgey

I'd like to get added to both sampler lists.  To paraphrase U2, I still haven't found the pick I'm looking for.....

----------


## Scott R

Thanks again for setting all of this up. It was a treat to go through all of these and revalidate my preferences  :Smile:

----------


## RustyMadd

Nowhere else but here at the Mandolin Cafe can you find such an amazing resource shared by incredibly varied and informed people.
Thank you Chris et al and blessings of long fun jams and strings that last forever.

----------


## Larry Mossman

I am interested in adding my name to list for the pick sampler. 
Seems like fun. Thx all.  Larry

----------


## Chris Daniels

> I've messaged pa&bud , but haven't received an answer, how long should I wait


Darryl,

If it's been more than a week or two go ahead and jump to the next in line. If pa&bud shows back up we'll slot him in somewhere. 

C.

----------


## DaveGinNJ

I just heard of this list today.  I am fine with Sampler #2 (since its the shorter list)  This is a great idea

----------


## thecelloronin

Hello everyone,

I would like to apologize for holding up the line with Sampler #1. I had a family crises to deal with at the same time as some critical developments in the small business I'm helping to build. Just the same, no excuse for going dark and not checking (much less responding to) private messages. 

This is an amazing thing y'all got going here, built on trust and the honor system. I'm sorry I wasn't able to hold up my end of the bargain, and apologize to anyone who's been waiting patiently. Thanks for letting me take part.

----------


## Willem

Sampler 1 has arrived in not so sunny Eugene Oregon.

----------

Rdeane, 

thecelloronin

----------


## Chris Daniels

Last list update for the year:

Sampler I

Willem - Current holder of Sampler #1
jorgey
mossma

Sampler II

Southern Man - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
DaveGinNj

C.

----------


## Annieka

Just heard about this yesterday! Long time lurker but I’d love to throw my hat in the ring! Can i be on the list for #1?

----------


## Willem

Sampler #1 is on its way to the Quaker State.

----------


## jorgey

Just received the Sampler 1 packet all the way from Oregon.  The picks look jetlagged!  Excited to try them out.  Thanks for sending Willem!

----------


## Willem

> Just received the Sampler 1 packet all the way from Oregon.  The picks look jetlagged!  Excited to try them out.  Thanks for sending Willem!


Glad it arrived safely!

----------


## jorgey

> Last list update for the year:
> 
> Sampler I
> 
> Willem - Current holder of Sampler #1
> jorgey
> mossma
> 
> Sampler II
> ...


Just confirming that I"m ready to send on.  I sent a pm to mossmanl  is that the same as on the list?  

Also, really enjoyed going through the pick samples.  Great selection.  Took photos of the ones I liked the best to look to purchase somewhere.  
thanks for doing this.
Jorgey

----------


## Larry Mossman

That's me... 
Sent you a PM.

Larry

----------


## jorgey

Sampler 1 is on its way to mossmanl in Iowa.  Enjoyed testdriving them.  Took pictures of the ones I liked.  Concluded I'm not a thick/pick guy....  Thanks for putting this together!

----------


## Southern Man

Finished with pick Sampler #2 and have sent it along to DaveGinNJ.  

I really enjoyed playing all the different kind of picks.  Learned that I wouldn't mind a slightly thicker pick than what I currently have, but generally what I've got works pretty good.   Those ones with a little notch for your thumb help when you are playing for a long time.

Anyway, this is a fantastic resource and I'm thankful for all those people who have contributed and helped to pass all of these alone...

----------


## Chris Daniels

Adding AnnieKa's request to keep #1 going just a little while longer.

Sampler I

mossmanl - Current holder of Sampler #1
AnnieKa
Chris Daniels


Sampler II

DaveGinNj - Pending receipt of Sampler #2
Chris Daniels

Added myself since it's been a while since I've had either in hand for inventory of both additions (Yay!) and gone-missing picks (Boo!). That will also allow some time to rebuild the recipient lists. 

Plus, if I can get them both at the same time (which has never happened) perhaps I can cross-pollinate since I know there are a multiples in each sampler that are not represented in the other.

C.

----------


## Paul Busman

I had the sampler 'way back in it's early days, but I'd like to try it again.

----------


## DaveGinNJ

I am now in receipt of Sampler #2.  I have only been playing  a few months so I was very surprised that I could immediately notice a difference in tone among the picks.  I just pulled out a few of the more popular picks and will play with those a while.  I was able to pretty quickly determine I like the Wegen Bluegrass, Primetone Rounded (can't tell which one; the text is rubbed off), and Big Stubby 3.0

----------


## DaveGinNJ

Pick Sampler #2 is now on its way to Chris Daniels.  Playing all these different picks was very enlightening

----------


## CricketHouse

Howdy,

I am new to this forum as a member, but have browsed through it's great resources many times. I play a variety of instruments in many styles, but for mandolin I play a Tom Jessen A, and I have the pleasure to know Tom having worked at Groth Music in MN for several years and we carried and sold his fine instruments. I would love to get on this pick sampler list if possible. I have been looking into various picks and it sure would be nice to try some out. I play guitar quite a bit as well.

Thanks!

Peter.




> Pick Sampler #2 is now on its way to Chris Daniels.  Playing all these different picks was very enlightening

----------


## Chris Daniels

Hello all,

The bad news: Pick Sampler #1 has gone missing yet again. I was notified exactly 2 weeks ago that it was in the mail to me and should arrive in a few days but it hasn't shown up yet. I'm still waiting to hear from the previous holder on whether there was any tracking.

The good news: Pick Sampler #2 reached me about three days after Dave's message above. 

I'll give #1 a little more time so I can hopefully swap some duplicates. If not, I'll get #2 back out into the wild soon. Keep your fingers crossed!

C.

----------

thecelloronin

----------


## thecelloronin

To whoever currently has Sampler #1: What thickness is that white Wegen Bluegrass pick? I'd like to buy one, but can't remember the size.

----------


## Marjorie Carman

How do you like your V picks? I just ordered some!

----------


## Marjorie Carman

I did not realize this was such an old discussion!

----------


## CricketHouse

Howdy,

I would love to get on this pick sampler list if possible. I have been looking into various picks and it sure would be nice to try some out. I play guitar quite a bit as well.

Thanks!

Peter.

----------


## Drew Egerton

Hey Chris, hope #1 shows up! I'm kind of amazed it has gone on this long.

What do you think about trying to get these back to yourself in August so we can do a mass pick-tasting session at Bibey Camp?

----------


## Annieka

Oh bummer I got skipped over on sampler 1!

Edit to add: can I get back on the list? I was never contacted to receive it, and I still would like to! #2 is fine if #1 never turns up.

----------


## thecelloronin

> To whoever currently has Sampler #1: What thickness is that white Wegen Bluegrass pick? I'd like to buy one, but can't remember the size.


Just wanted to bump this question if anyone has any insight?

Edit: whoops! Looks like I had sampler #2. Anyone with Sampler #2 have any ideas about that Wegen pick?

----------


## DaveGinNJ

> Just wanted to bump this question if anyone has any insight?
> 
> Edit: whoops! Looks like I had sampler #2. Anyone with Sampler #2 have any ideas about that Wegen pick?


I actually measured it with calipers when I had it, since I wanted to get one.  I measured 1.4mm

----------

thecelloronin

----------


## CricketHouse

This will be my third time asking about the possibility of getting on this list, with the first 2 attempts with no response. Am I missing something?

----------


## thecelloronin

> I actually measured it with calipers when I had it, since I wanted to get one.  I measured 1.4mm


^ Thread MVP. Thanks Dave!

----------


## CricketHouse

Well I ended up posting the same thing twice, and although there is an option that says edit/delete when I click on it I see no delete option.

----------


## Ryan Fish

I would like to get on the list. Thank you.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Howdy all. As it does, life has gotten in the way of posting to the forum recently so my apologies for any ignored requests to be added to the recipient lists for the picks.

The lack of any info about the location of sampler #1 has also made posting a disheartening prospect, but as of today I can share the good news that the legendary original Pick Sampler is alive! It was just delivered after having disappeared down some Postal Service black hole for the last month and a half. 

So, now that I have both samplers in hand at the same time I'll get an inventory, do a little balancing, repopulate the recipient lists,  and then get both samplers mailed out within a week or two. I'll PM the first two in line for addresses shortly.

C.

----------

Caleb, 

darrylicshon

----------


## Kierri

Would be possible to get on the sampler list, pretty please? I do live in the UK though... Is that a problem? Thanks in advance! Kierri x

----------


## mandomick

Here's a link to the thread from the '03 sampler. Has a pic on page 1 showing what they were sent in.https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...=mailing+picks

----------


## kegcrowe

OK, I think I would love to test drive these picks.  Please put me on the list.  Kat :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Here's a link to the thread from the '03 sampler. Has a pic on page 1 showing what they were sent in.https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...=mailing+picks


That's quite the starter spread considering the current iteration started with Caleb sending out a lone Wegen.  :Disbelief: 

But now we have two samplers with well over a hundred picks each! It's amazing. I'll be getting pics of all the picks posted shortly, but in the meantime here are the new recipient lists!

Sampler #1

Annieka
Cricket House
kegcrowe

Sampler #2

Paul Busman
Ryan Fish
Kierri (note: Sampler #1 has gone international twice, so it's time for #2 to take a trip)


Here are the community-established house rules so we can keep this thing going for as long as possible:


Requests to be added to a recipient list can be made in this thread (preferred) or via PM to me. No need to post address.
Brand new user accounts are requested to continue posting to the Cafe to establish credibility in being a recipient when their time comes. MIA accounts are subject to being skipped.
I will try to honor requests for a specific sampler list but otherwise one will be assigned. They are both great so you won't be missing out either way!
You will be contacted by current holder sometime before sampler is shipped to you to confirm address and phone number. These are needed for contact info to hunt down a sampler in case it goes missing.
Please try to keep your sampler no longer than 2 to 3 weeks.
Please do not remove a pick from the sampler. If you like it, buy one.
Adding new picks in encouraged.
Current holder will contact next in line for address and phone number sometime after they receive the sampler.
Holder will confirm recipient address via phone call/text (preferred) or PM before shipping sampler.
Holder will notify recipient when sampler had been shipped. Please provide tracking if available.
New recipient should post in this thread when they receive the sampler.

It may seem like a lot of nit picky rules but these samplers are tremendous and unprecedented resources built by the Mandolin Cafe forum community. For the cost of postage (usually $4 to $8) you can experience hundreds of dollars worth of picks, many you would never have the chance to try, and we want to make sure they continue to be passed around.

C. ~/:/~

----------


## Greg P. Stone

I'm ready to get on the list. I've gone through four new picks that I got for the mandolin and all my guitar picks with one favorite from each group.

----------


## Chris Daniels

The Pick Samplers are both back on tour!

Here's a pic. #1 on the left, #2 on the right.



They both have close to the same number of picks total, but #1 has a slight edge in different kinds of picks: 115 to 105 unique types. Pretty good balance for #1 having a year or two head start. I'll post inventory lists in separate posts below.

As hoped, I was able to cross-pollinate between them where there were multiples in one sampler. I think it was 6 or 7 from #1 to #2 and 10 the other way, with some minor number swapped just to reduce the number of dups in one or the other (e.g. #2 had eight ProPlecs!).

For the most part, the picks in #1 that were donated in labeled baggies have been kept separated, but I did place a few in the general population if they were more common or easily identifiable. For instance, a standard Gravity Striker doesn't need any introduction, but one with a 'master finish' should remain noted as such. I also removed a grouping-by-type system (i.e. a bunch of sandwich bags labeled with 'triangles' or 'primetones') that had been introduced at some point.

Compared to previous inventories, there are a small but significant number of picks that have gone missing from both samplers. Of note are a Blue Chip TPR-50, quite a few Wegens, and some Primetones and V-Picks. Disappointing if not entirely unexpected. Regardless, the spirit of each remains intact and both samplers are of very high quality, variety, and fun! Let's keep 'em going!

C. ~/:/~

----------

kegcrowe

----------


## Chris Daniels

Sampler #1 inventory

1.	Hawk SB
2.	BlueChip CT-55
3.	John Pearse Fast Turtles Medium 2.5mm
4.	John Pearse Studio Extra Heavy
5.	Gravity Gold Tripp Standard 1.5
6.	Gravity Striker XL 3
7.	Gravity Striker Standard 1.5mm (‘Master Finish’ edge)
8.	Gravity Axis Standard 1.5mm (polished edge)
9.	Gravity Axis Standard 3mm (polished edge)
10.	Wegen White triangle with round edges
11.	Wegen BG140 black
12.	Wegen BG100 white 
13.	Wegen BG100 black
14.	D'Andrea ProPlec 1.5 (triangle)
15.	D'Andrea 358 Teardrop Celluloid Jazz Shell Heavy
16.	D'Andrea Delrex 1.14
17.	D’Andrea Classic .96
18.	Dawg
19.	Golden Gate
20.	Acoustic Music Works
21.	V-Pick Red-colored (Triangle, very thick)
22.	V-Pick (Thick, white pearl colored)
23.	V-Pick Tradition
24.	V-Pick Screamer
25.	V-Pick unmarked
26.	V-Pick Lite Medium Round
27.	V-Pick Red Rocker
28.	Chicken picks 2.1 Triangle (White)
29.	Chicken Picks 2.2 (White)
30.	Ultra Cool Heavy 1.0 mm, black rectangle
31.	Cool Heavy 1.0 triangle
32.	Cool Heavy 1.0 w/ grip
33.	Cool Heavy 1.0 w/o grip
34.	Wedgie 5.0
35.	Jim Dunlop 204 (small, thick, black, very round tips)
36.	Jim Dunlop 207 (black, thick)
37.	Jim Dunlop 208 (Black thick)
38.	Jim Dunlop Americana round triangle 1.5mm
39.	Jim Dunlop Americana large triangle 3.0mm
40.	Jim Dunlop Big Stubby 1.0
41.	Jim Dunlop Stubby Triangle 3.0
42.	Jim Dunlop Stubby Triangle 1.5
43.	Jim Dunlop Nylon .73
44.	Dunlop max-grip 1.5
45.	Dunlop max-grip 1.14
46.	Dunlop max-grip 1.0 
47.	Dunlop max-grip .88
48.	Dunlop Primetone 1.5 Triangle (grip)
49.	Dunlop Primetone 1.0 standard (grip)
50.	Dunlop Primetone 1.3 Rounded triangle (grip)
51.	Dunlop Primetone 1.3 round edges
52.	Dunlop Primetone 1.4 triangle 
53.	Dunlop Tortex 2.0
54.	Dunlop Tortex 1.5
55.	Dunlop Tortex 1.0
56.	Dunlop Tortex .88
57.	Dunlop Tortex .73
58.	Dunlop Tortex .50
59.	Dunlop Ultex 1.0 
60.	Dunlop Ultex 1.3
61.	Dunlop Gator .71
62.	Dunlop Gator .58
63.	Dunlop Teckpick Standard blue
64.	Fender Tru-Shell Extra Heavy
65.	Fender 346 Triangle Heavy
66.	Fender 346 Triangle Medium
67.	Fender standard metallic Medium
68.	Fender standard blue Heavy
69.	Fender standard MOP Heavy
70.	CF Martin Heavy large rounded triangle
71.	CF Martin Heavy small rounded standard
72.	Apatius standard, hand-shaped/buffed
73.	Planet Waves x-heavy triangle 1.25
74.	Prodigy Klassikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
75.	Prodigy Laikh M (Greek Bouzouki Plectrum)
76.	Timber Tones Resin ‘Moondance’
77.	Timber Tones Macassar Ebony
78.	Timber Tones Horn ‘Starfish’
79.	Clayton Acetal Standard 1.52mm
80.	Clayton Duraplex Delrin Rounded Triangle 1.14 mm
81.	Clayton triangle 1.0
82.	Clayton .88 with holes
83.	Clayton .80 with holes
84.	Clifford Essex ‘Mandolin 100’ rounded horn 1mm
85.	Clifford Essex ‘Buffy’ horn 2mm
86.	Snark Neo Tortoise heavy 1.07mm
87.	Dogal Flexible
88.	Dogal Medium
89.	Dogal Heavy
90.	Pickboy Classic Pearl .75
91.	Buffalo triangle heavy
92.	Fidis Tamboti (wood)
93.	Fidis Stratford Hall Plantation Cherry (wood)
94.	Fidis striped (unknown wood)
95.	Fidis Persimmon (wood)
96.	Fidis Timborana (wood) - arrived broken
97.	Tusq BA 2.00
98.	Tusq BA 1.00
99.	Tusq BA 0.88
100.	 Gibson triangle medium
101.	 Nylpro 1.4 green (D’Addario)
102.	 Boss .88
103.	 Ernie Ball Brad Paisley
104.	 darrylicshon.com pink
105.	 Authentic Hendrix heavy
106.	 Orbit Zero Gravity .6
107.	 Brain 1.0
108.	 US Army standard thin
109.	 Unknown white stone pick, extra heavy
110.	 Unknown, blue pointed 1.5 mm with grip dots
111.	 Unknown Striped wooden
112.	 Unknown black very pointed, thick, small
113.	 Unknown red heavy with grip
114.	 Unknown translucent off-white triangle medium
115.	 Unknown orange triangle thin



Sampler #2 inventory

1.	BlueChip CT-55
2.	Wegen BG100 Black
3.	Wegen BG100 White
4.	D'Andrea ProPlec 1.5 (triangle)
5.	D'Andrea Delrex 1.14
6.	D'Andrea 358 Teardrop Celluloid Jazz Shell Heavy
7.	D'Andrea Deltrex .50mm triangle
8.	D'Andrea Brights Progrip .38 drilled
9.	Dawg
10.	Golden Gate
11.	V-Pick Lite Large Pointed
12.	V-Pick Jazz Mando
13.	V-Pick Lite Medium rounded triangle
14.	Gravity Classic .60
15.	Gravity Striker XL 2.0
16.	John Pearse Studio Extra Heavy
17.	JT’s Picks – Various colors
18.	Apatius standard, hand-shaped/buffed
19.	Tusq BA 1.00
20.	Snark Neo Tortoise heavy 1.07mm
21.	Pickboy 1.00 Hard
22.	Pickboy Carbon Nylon .88
23.	Pickboy Vintage w/ Pearl Classic .75
24.	Zemiatis Metal Triangle
25.	Dava Control Grip Tips – Various colors
26.	Dava Conrol by Dave Story
27.	Cool standard .6
28.	Wedgie 5.0
29.	Dunlop Primetone 512P triangle with grip 1.4mm
30.	Dunlop Primetone 514P semi-round with grip 1.5mm
31.	Dunlop Primetone 515P semi-round 1.3mm
32.	Dunlop Primetone triangle 1.4
33.	Dunlop Primetone standard 1.4
34.	Dunlop Americana
35.	Dunlop Jazz III Red
36.	Dunlop Jazz III Black
37.	Dunlop Jazz III Eric Johnson signature
38.	Dunlop Ultex Jazz III 2.0
39.	Dunlop Yngvie Malmstein signature 2.0mm
40.	Dunlop Big Stubby (one with a worn tip) 3.0mm
41.	Dunlop Stubby 2.0mm
42.	Dunlop Stubby 1.0mm
43.	Dunlop Tortex 2.0
44.	Dunlop Tortex 1.5
45.	Dunlop Tortex 1.14
46.	Dunlop Tortex 1.0
47.	Dunlop Tortex 1.0 Triangle
48.	Dunlop Tortex .88
49.	Dunlop Tortex .73
50.	Dunlop Tortex .50
51.	Dunlop Gator Grip 1.5mm
52.	Dunlop Gator Grip 2.0mm
53.	Dunlop Max-Grip 1.0mm
54.	Dunlop Max-Grip .73mm
55.	Dunlop Nylon .60mm
56.	Dunlop 207
57.	Dunlop unknown small thick
58.	Dunlop Ultex 1.14
59.	Clayton Duraplex Delrin Rounded Triangle 1.14 mm
60.	Clayton 1.9mm
61.	Clayton triangle 1.52mm
62.	Clayton 1.2mm
63.	Fender standard blue Heavy
64.	Fender standard MOP Heavy
65.	Fender standard tortoiseshell Heavy
66.	Fender Bass large triangle medium
67.	Fender Bass large triangle thin
68.	Fender triangle extra heavy
69.	Fender triangle medium
70.	Fender triangle thin
71.	Fender custom shop standard medium
72.	Fender teardrop medium
73.	Fender teardrop thin
74.	Mandolin teardrop
75.	Ibanez Steve Vai signature Medium
76.	CF Martin large triangle heavy .96
77.	CF Martin standard 1.2
78.	Planet Waves 1.04
79.	Planet Waves triangle extra heavy 1.10
80.	Star Picks 1.14
81.	Bobby Osborne
82.	Big Dog medium
83.	Boss .88
84.	darrylicshon.com pink
85.	Authentic Hendrix heavy
86.	Brain 1.0
87.	Guitar Center
88.	Lark Street Music
89.	Nick Cowan Hardheaded
90.	Retrofret
91.	US Army standard thin
92.	Antique Archeology standard
93.	The EB3 Pick
94.	The Loar standard
95.	Willies
96.	Unknown black very pointed, thick, small
97.	Unknown nylon triangle red thin
98.	Unknown wooden with thumb and finger indent - Heavy
99.	Unknown wooden
100.	Unknown Buffalo horn triangles Heavy
101.	Unknown Shell Button, hand carved
102.	Unknown sharkfin thin
103.	Unknown black triangle thin
104.	Unknown white triangle thin
105.	Thalia .9 wooden (broken)

----------

Caleb, 

kegcrowe

----------


## Caleb

Insane!  That white Wegen in the middle of Sampler 1 is the pick that started it all.  It has surely grown!  That's too bad that some picks have been lifted, but all in all, a very honest bunch of great folks here.

----------

Chris Daniels, 

kegcrowe

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Insane!  That white Wegen in the middle of Sampler 1 is the pick that started it all.


And that's why it always sits front and center.  :Cool: 

You done a good thing, Cal.

C. ~/:/~

----------

Caleb, 

kegcrowe

----------


## Annieka

I have received pick sampler #1 today! Just in time to bring it along to a mini jam with my teacher and a couple students and it was really fun to play a song, try a pick, and keep playing around, and Im excited to keep digging into it for the next week or so! What a cool resource! Im excited to keep playing around with them and then pass them on in another week or so!

Edit: I mean to say I got it last night, I wrote this post last night and then mistakenly didnt post it till this morning, ha!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Willem

> Insane!  That white Wegen in the middle of Sampler 1 is the pick that started it all.  It has surely grown!  That's too bad that some picks have been lifted, but all in all, a very honest bunch of great folks here.


That Wegen was my favorite pick in both samplers. I started another thread to figure out what model and thickness it is in hopes of finding them. The Mando Shop is the only place I have found with one close.

----------


## Caleb

> That Wegen was my favorite pick in both samplers. I started another thread to figure out what model and thickness it is in hopes of finding them. The Mando Shop is the only place I have found with one close.


I had two or three of them, still use one pretty regularly.  I think I got them at Charley’s Guitar Shop in Dallas several years ago.  You might give them a call if you’re still looking.

----------

Willem

----------


## Chris Daniels

> That Wegen was my favorite pick in both samplers. I started another thread to figure out what model and thickness it is in hopes of finding them. The Mando Shop is the only place I have found with one close.





> I had two or three of them, still use one pretty regularly.  I think I got them at Charley’s Guitar Shop in Dallas several years ago.  You might give them a call if you’re still looking.


Willem,

I've looked because like you I think it's a great pick and would like to have one, but I can't find that particular pick in stock online anywhere and don't even know the model. But, since I just had it in hand and picked it for a moment since I couldn't resist, it's pretty much an M100 with grip holes. I do prefer the thickness of an M150 as one of my personal top-three, but an M100 will get you really close to the pick of inception.

C. ~/:/~

----------

Willem

----------


## Paul Busman

I have the #2 sampler at the moment (I had #1 not long after it went on the road).
No big surprises,and dollar for dollar, my Primetone grippy triangle is still my favorite. I'm adding my previous favorite, which I still like a lot, the Primetone Americana Triangle 3mm. I love the rounded feel of that one. I'll be sending the sampler along in a few days.
I did notice that some picks are missing. If I were to lift one, it would be the Jimi Hendrix pick. It plays like any standard pick, but it's Jimi!

----------


## Chris Daniels

> I did notice that some picks are missing.


Not sure what this means because the updated inventory was typed up right before they got shipped out, but comparing the list to my picture above for confirmation I noticed I'd missed including the V-Pick Lite Freakishly Large, making it four V-Picks in Sampler #2. Easily one of the most recognizable picks in the bunch. Oops!

C. ~/:/~

----------


## Ryan Fish

I received pick sampler #2 today. I am looking forward to playing alot of mandolin. Thanks!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Annieka

Sampler #1 is off on its merry way! I enjoyed it quite a bit and threw in some Dunlop jazz 3s in a few different materials I had lying around, thanks guys!

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## CricketHouse

> Sampler #1 is off on its merry way! I enjoyed it quite a bit and threw in some Dunlop jazz 3s in a few different materials I had lying around, thanks guys!


Pick sampler #1 was in my mailbox today! Awesome! SO many pics in there.... I'll be adding a Red Bear if my memory serves me as to where it is... maybe others too... Thank you! Peter. How do I know where to send it next?

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Pick sampler #1 was in my mailbox today! Awesome! SO many pics in there.... I'll be adding a Red Bear if my memory serves me as to where it is... maybe others too... Thank you! Peter. How do I know where to send it next?


I got you, Peter. Standby. 

A Red Bear will be an awesome addition! I'm surprised we haven't had one yet, although I do remember picking with one sometime. Might have been at a jam instead. 

C ~/:/~

----------


## CricketHouse

Hmmm. There's a Blue Chip CT-55 listed as being with sampler #1, and sadly it's not here. I was excited to try one of these. I have also looked everywhere for my Red Bear to include and I can't seem to find it. It's a super thick jazz style pick. I know it will show up at some point and I'll mail it along to add to the group.

----------


## Joey Anchors

Could I be put on the Sampler list?

----------


## Greg P. Stone

I received sampler #2 yesterday. Preliminary thoughts:
My inclination towards medium size, triangular, rounded tips, seems confirmed.
I didn't think I'd like the very thick ones but after trying a bunch I think it is weight rather than thickness that I disliked. 

I had gone to light A and E strings with medium G and D in order to get more even volume across the strings. One pick gave me the even tone I was looking for, giving the G and D more volume than the A and E and, I think, allowing me to go to a regular medium set of strings. What is so odd is that while my mandolin was being shipped I got three types of picks and only liked the Dunlop PRIME TONE 1.3 rounded. One of the picks I put aside was the Dunlop 477P207 JD Jazztone. and now I pull one out of the sampler and it's like magic the way it tailors my tone on my Olympia in the way I desire.

I think this illustrates how complex the interrelationship of factors are. I'm glad I waited to get the sampler because after several months with my mandolin I feel I'm in a much better position to evaluate these. I've barely started going through these and expect more revelations.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Greg P. Stone

I was overwhelmed by the number of picks so I organized them a bit.

When I received it there were two small groups separated into sandwich bags: 1) the ones under the yellow paper to which I've added two more and 2) the premium bag containing the blue Chip CT-55, two Wegens and some V-Picks, two Gravities and a Tusq. (I added V-picks which were not bagged)


Then I put all the Dunlops into a new baggie:


Then the Fenders into a new baggie:


Then what was left into a new baggie:


I'll keep playing with them until I get my orders on who to ship it to next. This has been very worthwhile for me, saved me a lot of time and guesswork. Thanks.

----------


## jpugh

I would love to get on the list here as well if I could..and will add a few picks as well, IE: a BC Kenny Smith 45 (too small for me) etc...
Thanks and have Great Weekends all!
jp

----------


## Greg P. Stone

On the day I was to send the picks on my Ike Bacon arrived, 3 weeks late. So, having solved which pick was best for my bass challenged Olympia, I kept the picks one more day to try on the Bacon. Having to rush through a minority of the picks my tentative conclusion is that the most expensive picks produced the best volume and most pleasing tone. 

Since the CT55 seemed much too big I ordered a pair of TP50's.

----------


## Paul Merlo

I love that this is still going around.  I got it a few years ago and had fun with all those different options, and am glad to see my additions are still making the rounds too.   Yee Haw!

----------


## Retsin2000

So, yeah I'm just gonna post a request to be added to the mailing list as my very first post on the cafe. 

(Although I swear it isn't really my first post but all evidence points to me being wrong about that. Memory is a funny thing. Anyway I lurk some on the forums but haven't felt like talking much. I absolutely for sure have bought and sold the same mandolin on the cafe classifieds. If that memory isn't true then holy hell, all bets are off.)

I can add a Wegen Bigcity to the collection which I think would be a new one looking at the pics Greg P. Stone posted.

I get it though if sending a couple hundred bucks worth of pics to a newbie doesn't seem wise. No worries.

----------


## Mando_Wasden

I would love to be added to the mailing list on this. Though not sure I can add much to the collection I can certainly try, as someone who hasn't been able to find "the pick" yet this would greatly help. 


Not sure how this works but hope I can be thrown in

----------


## snakehead_a2z

I’d like to be added to the list too, please. I have a couple picks to add to the mix. Thanks.

----------


## kegcrowe

Greetings All!  Any word on sampler #1 ?(I think I'm next in line for that one)

----------


## kegcrowe

Pick sampler #1 surprised me in my mailbox today!  Yay!

----------


## kegcrowe

so here are some of my first thoughts on a brief run-through of all picks on my siverangel (and a very few on my Morris flattop), which, by the way, took several hours. The BC is very nice (thanks Mandolin cafe!), but I think I like the Dawg, Gravity axis, vpicks and golden gate nearly as well.  Looks like I will have different favorites for the SA and the flattop.  The metal fender pick and the weird thick rubber one kinda freak me out and make my skin crawl whenI play with them. The wooden ones were no good on my SA.  Really like the Hawk.  

I can see where I would like to give all these another try after changing strings in a few months (think I'm gonna try exp74 on my SA.  currently have light elixirs on my Morris, thinking to change to something slightly heavier, like j73).so I think that could change my favorite list. But for now I'm gonna settle in for  a couple weeks trying to whittle down my 'must purchase" list.

 if someone could just hook me up with a single website to buy all my favs...

----------


## Chris Daniels

Howdy all!

As usual I'm behind in posting updates to this thread, but I do have some excellent news. Both samplers are in circulation with new recipients, and recent reports of missing picks were simple cases of there being so may picks that certain ones were easy to overlook. So, a CT55 (far and away the most sought after) is still in each, as are all V-picks and others! And with a new BC pending to one of them (woo hoo!)

I'm in the process of confirming that posters of recent requests are still around and wanting to take part, so I'll post an updated recipient list very soon. Both are super short at the moment so anyone else who wants to be added, now is the time!

C. ~/:/~

----------

John Van Zandt, 

kegcrowe

----------


## zakry3323

What a fantastic idea! I'm coming from the world of guitar and I've never been into picking. Please add me to the list, transitioning to picking is definitely weird for me and this will be incredibly helpful in allowing me to figure out what I'm most comfortable with! 

Cheers, 

Zack

----------


## Chris Daniels

Updated recipient list. Addresses for the next in line have been forwarded:

Sampler #1

kegcrowe - Current holder
Retsin2000
snakeheada2z



Sampler #2

jpugh - Current holder
Mando_Wasden
Joey Anchors
zakry3323


C. ~/:/~

----------


## Stopstop

I would love to be added to the list if youll have me. Thank you everyone for making such a fantastic resource available!

----------


## mandobassman

> I love that this is still going around.  I got it a few years ago and had fun with all those different options, and am glad to see my additions are still making the rounds too.   Yee Haw!


Me too. I was pretty early on the list and it sure has grown. Hard to believe it has gone this long, but I hope it continues to do so.

----------


## kegcrowe

So sampler #1 just left, driving across the country for the next lucky dog. I threw a few picks in, nothing exciting as someone  else had already filled the bags with that!   Unfortunately, instead of narrowing down my pick choices it added to my ”must haves” list.  Have fun!

----------


## Mando_Wasden

Received Pick Sampler #2 in the mail yesterday! What a surprise to come home to, will have lots to do this weekend. Many Thanks to Jpugh for sending. 

Can't wait to really get into them this weekend, hopefully can finally solve my great pick identity crisis.

----------

jpugh

----------


## Retsin2000

> So sampler #1 just left, driving across the country for the next lucky dog. I threw a few picks in, nothing exciting as someone  else had already filled the bags with that!   Unfortunately, instead of narrowing down my pick choices it added to my ”must haves” list.  Have fun!


Thanks for sending kegcrowe. It arrived today. Holy wow that's a lot of picks! Thanks to all who have contributed and kept this thing going! Can't wait to dive in.

----------

kegcrowe

----------


## Steel

> I alluded to this idea in another thread and would like to gauge the interest in this project.
> 
> The idea is this: send along, via US mail, a growing sample of quality picks to various Cafe members to try out.  This could give people the chance to try lots of picks they've only read about here, and it could be lots of fun.  
> 
> I will start by donating this Wegen pick.  I will mail it to someone who will add another quality pick to the mix and agree to pass them along.  I don't expect that anyone will put a Bluechip in the mix, but who knows (I don't own a BC).  There are many great picks that don't cost a lot that I'm sure several members have lying around unused.  There is Wegen (various types), Primetone, Golden Gate, DAWG, V-Picks, etc, etc.  
> 
> Even if the lot got up to over a dozen or so,  I'm sure a standard postage stamp would cover shipping to the next member.  Would probably be best to keep them in a baggy or taped down to cardstock for the journey.  
> 
> This might make for a fun and certainly an interactive thread.  And when interest seems to have died down, whoever ends up with the lot could sell it in the Classifieds and donate the money to the Cafe.  A good faith effort all the way around.  
> ...


I discovered two picks after many self modified picks over the years.  One is a red pick with a smile (broken in) another  called MojoGrip, also on Amazon...these are great for someone who has had picks fly out of his hands. Punched holes--I was doing with a leather punch in the 1970s!

----------


## Steel

Hello Larry,

I discovered a Jersey Grass tape dated 7/23/78 recently.  Where did this come from--I can't recall. However, it is pretty good, I was still developing my own style and like the tape.  I recognize you and Ed Lick.  I met Ed again, Ron Greenstein, John Stey at a 2008 Skookil Express reunion--if there was a 40th, I wasn't invited.


You probably don't know violins but I've made some great violin and bow purchases...professionally appraised.
I have a CS-Bluegrass Martin with LSV and Torrefied Adirondack top--really an amazing instrument with Guatemalan Rosewood.
I have some Phoenix Mandolins, handmade by Rolfe Gerhardt, I was a dealer @1995-2002.  You may see one listed here.

Also an 82 Gilchrist I want to sell is on eBay. Stan Werbin appraised at 25,000.  My favorite is my 2010 Ellis F-5 Varnish.

Is that Ibanez PF5 the lawsuit mandolin?



Victor Alpher

----------


## mandobassman

Hi Victor, great to hear from you. Ill send you a PM when I get a chance so we dont discuss personal band history on this unrelated thread.

----------


## snakehead_a2z

I received sampler #1 a couple days ago, and have been going through the amazing amount of picks in these bags. I've used a lot of these picks  over the years, and it has been a good exercise to revisit some of them.  So far, the blue chip CT-55 and the Hawk SB have been the standouts on my instruments, and I have been playing all the picks on all three: 2002 Rigel A+ Deluxe, 1925 Gibson A2-Z and late 1930s-early 1940s Kalamazoo KM 21. Specifically, I find the Hawk to really work well on my Kalamazoo. It also works on the other two, but seems to make a more noticeable difference in tone on the KM 21.  The blue chip has a "full" but clear tone on all of my instruments. My preferred pick for the past 10 years or so is a Wegen Dipper, and I'm not sure any of these would have me getting off of it.  For me, the wooden picks, horn picks and picks less than 1.25 thick do not work well or give me the sound I am looking for. Right now, I think I will still opt for my Wegen Dipper  (have been looking at the hawk website though  :Smile: , but I'm going to continue to experiment until I receive instructions for who is to get this treasure trove next - I will be adding 1 or 2 picks to this already overwhelming selection. Many thanks for this great opportunity!

----------


## zakry3323

Hey folks! 

I received Sampler #2 last week and WOW was I surprised by the variety and quality of picks to try out! 

I'm a beginner, and I'm one of the guys you read about that is frustrated about keeping the pick in my hand while playing. I get sweaty hands very easily, and even when it's not shooting off somewhere, the picks I've been using seem to have a tendency to rotate between my thumb and index finger while playing. 

Going through all these different picks showed me so many different options and differences in tone, attack, and stability. 

The ones I liked best:

Coconut rounded triangles with thumb indent
Gravity 60 Classic
V-Pick Medium P
Plec D'Andrea 1.5mm with a slight curvature
Dava Control 
Dava Control by Dave Storey
Cool Thin Triangle .6mm
Tusc BA 1.00

Now I've got to write a shopping list  :Smile: 

I didn't see anyone on the latest list under me, is there anyone waiting for the #2 sampler that I didn't see?

Thanks for this amazing idea! I'm glad to be a part of it, and added 

Wedgie Rubber 3.1mm Med
Fender Extra Heavy
Pickboy Nytro .75mm

Cheers!

----------


## bruce.nali

I would love to be put on the list but don't know how it works. I have been a very appreciative lurker on this site since starting to play mando 2 years ago.  The Cafe has been so helpful with getting started, playing tips, listening tips, and even choice of my first good instrument (used Collings that I can't put down). Anyway just a bit of info since I have not had anything to contribute yet but hope I still qualify...
thanks to all the Cafe,
Bruce

----------


## John Garcia

Hi, I got to see these a few years ago, but would like to be added to both lists.  Thanks,

John

----------


## NotReadyForProd

I would like to be added to both lists as well  :Smile: . Thanks everyone, this is too cool.

----------


## Zissou Intern

Please add me to the list. I have been focusing on guitar the last several years, and just started back on mandolin. I'd love to get a chance to try out some different picks. Thanks!

----------


## lflngpicker

> Please add me to the list. I have been focusing on guitar the last several years, and just started back on mandolin. I'd love to get a chance to try out some different picks. Thanks!


Hey there! Glad to see you back at the mandolin, my friend!

----------


## mandognome

Could I please get on the list?

----------


## Zissou Intern

> Hey there! Glad to see you back at the mandolin, my friend!


Thanks, Dan!

----------


## JonDoug

I'd like to be added to the list--either sample would be fine. It's a new decade, and it's time to consider other choices besides my reliable D'Andrea 1.5mm plec! Thank you.

----------


## Mando&Me

That's an amazing photo.

Wow!

----------


## Rdeane

Maybe I missed something, but are the pick samplers still circulating?  If so, I'd like to be added to the list. Somebody please let me know if they are still available.

----------


## Denis Kearns

I’d like to be added also. I’ve tried a number of picks including BC, Wegen, Dawg, Golden Gate, Fender, Gibson, etc. One of my favorites is a cheap orange pick of unspecified plastic that I first got as a freebee when I ordered bone nut and bridge blanks. They are not quite as nice as my wegens, but you can get 100 for about $10, so no issues with losing them. 

- Denis

----------


## Sue Rieter

I believe I read recently elsewhere that the picks were regrouping  :Smile: 
I'd like to be on the list when they start circulating again as well.

----------


## NDO

I thought there might be a fresh thread starting up when the samplers hit the road again but I’d definitely like to be on the list when they do.

----------


## Southern Man

If the pick samplers are in circulation, I would love to get a turn.  I've acquired two new mandolins since the pick sampler was last through my house.

If these are stuck somewhere and need some help to get going again, I would be more than willing to help manage them or provide support or whatever.  The TPS has been a tremendous resource for me.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Parmejohn

I would love to get on this list. I will keep the sampler for a week, add a bunch of picks, and send it along! Asheville, NC here.

----------


## Stopstop

This was mentioned in another recent thread so I thought I'd bump the original.  

Did the pandemic kill the sampler?  Was there someone who was keeping tabs on this who knows where it is (I certainly hope nobody involved came to a bad end in the intervening years)?  If not, perhaps we can get it going again.  I was (I think) on the list when it went away, and regret missing out.  

I have a few picks I could throw into the mail to help start another pick avalanche if anyone is interested.  They are nothing special to me but they could do someone some good on their PAS journey.  Merry Christmas/happy holidays to all.

----------


## Dan in NH

I also have a variety of picks to donate, including several versions of Primetones.

----------


## Caleb

It looks like the two Samplers have stopped moving some time ago, and unless the current holders step up and get them back into circulation, I'd call it a done deal.  My suggestion is to get a new Sampler going for the new year.  Chris Daniels was the one heading it up and keeping it going.  Looks like he's not been on the forum in several months though.

----------

soliver, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

Was also thinking it might be time to start a new one.

----------


## Dan in NH

I have 13 different picks to donate to this. Mostly Jazz IIIs, but also six different Primetones.  

Whoever wants to step up and organize this, just PM me and Ill mail them to you.

----------


## Bill McCall

I’m sure I have a few to help seed the pot.

----------


## Southern Man

I don't have a lot of picks sitting around to seed the pot, but I'd be happy to throw in a couple of picks and a couple of bucks towards it.

----------


## milli857

I'd be interested and have 4-5 types of picks I could add in.

----------


## Chris Daniels

I'm still around, just haven't been posting much to the forum over the last year or so.

The pandemic certainly made the decision easier but the pick samplers actually went on hiatus because everyone who wanted to check them out had already done so, often both samplers and more than once. I had been flogging this post on the regular looking for volunteers but no one wanted them so I figured it would be best to let the memory of them fade until it was time to relaunch. 

I'd already been planning a new sampler post to start gathering a recipient list for just after the beginning of the year, but it may be time to do so now considering these recent comments. I'll get them out for photos and inventory today so we can start a conversation about their next journeys. It's a lot of work being an international travel agent for two huge collections of picks, keeping them briskly moving from picker to picker and going on the hunt when one goes missing, which happened more often than you'd think. I'll need some assistance once things really start rolling, and if the last time is any indication it gets a little crazy with them crisscrossing the globe.

Edit for some hype pics:

Sampler #1 in the white envelope, #2 in brown. Both unopened since I last received them on Sept 25th and 27th of 2019, respectively. 



In case y'all had forgotten there are a LOT of picks in these things, with I believe around 100 unique picks in each and many duplicates. Offers to add to the collection are appreciated, but good luck donating a pick that is not already included!



C. ~/:/~

----------


## snakehead_a2z

Hi Chris.  If the pick sampler is starting again, please add me to the list.  I played through one of the samplers several years ago, and found it to be a great tool to learn what I liked and didn’t like with a giant selection of picks. 

For me, I discovered that the Wegen Dipper 1.4 was and still is my favorite. That said, I am happy to run over some again, and maybe discover something new.

Thanks, Bill

----------


## Stopstop

Thank you for organizing this Chris.  I imagine it gets to be a bit of a headache.  I would certainly like to participate, which is why I bumped the thread.  I never got a chance previously.

----------


## soliver

I may have been partially responsible for the resurgence of interest in the pick sampler. It was such a big player in my deciding what I liked without having to buy a bazillion picks. It let me try a Blue Chip WAY back when it first started and was a deciding factor in my buying my first BC, which is why I mentioned it in the BC post. I do hope it starts up again because it was SO beneficial to me and know it could help others try a lot of stuff they otherwise might not get access to.

----------


## Rdeane

I have the sampler before, but now I have two different instruments.  I'd definitely like to be put on a list for a sampler. You are doing us all a great service - many thanks.

----------


## Sue Rieter

I mentioned my interest earlier in the thread, but will reiterate, in case it is helpful  :Smile:

----------

